# Newbie to TTC, looking for other newbie buddies! :) 33 ladies, 6 BFPs!!



## Bee Bee

Hi Ladies! 

I thought it would be nice to start a buddy thread for ladies that are new to this whole TTC business! That can be ladies that are TTC #1 or maybe ladies who have children but this is their first time actually planning a pregnancy  Whichever! I just haven't met many ladies that are only in their first few cycles of TTC yet and would love to meet more! :)

Feel free to join! <3 

I would love to know some info about you and your DH! Then your current CD and how long you've been TTC. 

*Here's our group of ladies! As of March 20th.*

*Bee Bee*- _Brittany, 28_- Cycle #4, TTC #1 

*KrissyKris22*- _Krissy, 28_- TTC #2

*DenyseGiguere*- _Denyse, 29_- TTC #2
:bfp: November 25!! Due first week of August

*odouglass*- _Olivia, 26_- Starting Cycle #1, TTC #1

*caz_hills*- _Caroline_- Cycle #1, TTC #2

*nickisams2012*- _Nicki, 26_- Cycle #1, TTC #1

*twiggy56*- _Laura_- TTC #2

*Ahe929*- Cycle #4, TTC #1

*Val123*- _Val_- Cycle #3, TTC #1

*BrittanyC*- _Brittany, 25_- Cycle #1, TTC #1
:bfp: February 13!!

*Hollynesss*- Cycle #1, TTC #1 
Taking a short TTC break!

*Praying4Num1*- _Stefanie, 31_- Cycle #1, TTC #1

*frenchiemenno*- _Myriam, 22_- TTC #1

*LoveKin*- _24_- Cycle #1, TTC#1

*toasty6*- _Shaina, 23_- Cycle #1, TTC #1
:bfp: December 14!! Due late August

*Reba1987*- _26_- Cycle #1, TTC #1
:bfp: January 27th!!

*Ashley1021*- _Ashley, 21_- Cycle #3, TTC #1
:bfp: January 7th! Due September 23rd

*persephone13*- _Bea_- Cycle #2, TTC#1

*mrsbaus*- _Bets, 25_- Cycle #2, TTC #1

*Abii*- TTC #2

*Bubblebrain*- _27_- Cycle #2, TTC #1

*divanoelle*- _Deanna_- TTC#4


*KylasBaby*- Cycle #1, TTC #1

*GoodLuckAll*

*tuesdaysbaby*- _27_- TTC #1

*bulldoggrl*- _35_- TTC #1

*HotMessJess84*- TTC #1

*KellyAnne33*- _28_- TTC#1

*hollydazzles*-_25_-TTC#1

*chefalyy*- TTC#1

*jojo82413*- TTC #1

*zimm8930*-_27_- TTC #1

*Jennuuh*- _25_- TTC #1

Here's a little about me! 

My name is Brittany (but everyone calls me BB) and my husband is Huy. The DH and I live in Denver, CO. We have been married just a little over a year but have been together for almost 10 years. I work as Lead Artist at a slot machine game company and the hubby is a Tax Accountant. I am 28, he is 32. So, I am pretty late to this TTC game!  Been wanting a baby since I was a teenager, but I knew better and waited until I was ready. Still not sure if I'm ready but I definitely have a goal of having my first child before 30 lol, so time is running out!


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hey BB. I'm Krissy. I'm currently ttc #2. This is actually a planned pregnancy compared to the first one lol. I'm 28 and my OH is 29. My first child isn't with him. So this will be his first biological kid and my second. I'm currently cd9. We've been ttc since January.


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Krissy! :D

You and I are cycle buddies! I'm only 1 day ahead of you O: 

When do you think you'll be testing?


----------



## KrissyKris22

Heeyy cycle buddy &#55357;&#56842; lol. I'm not sure when I'll be testing. I usually don't chart my ovulations or anything. Cus its soo stressful. I usually jus wing it. My period usually comes btwn the 24-28 day. According to this ovulation tracker on my phone I'm in my fertile week and should be ovulating Saturday. Soo hopefully bfp soon. 

when do u think u plan on testing??


----------



## Bee Bee

KrissyKris22 said:


> Heeyy cycle buddy &#65533;&#65533; lol. I'm not sure when I'll be testing. I usually don't chart my ovulations or anything. Cus its soo stressful. I usually jus wing it. My period usually comes btwn the 24-28 day. According to this ovulation tracker on my phone I'm in my fertile week and should be ovulating Saturday. Soo hopefully bfp soon.
> 
> when do u think u plan on testing??

Haha, I am definitely temping. I'm one of those people that when I am trying something new, I do it 110%. So, I've been temping since Day 1. 

I think I will be ovulating in the next few days, if I relied on my last cycle then I wouldn't be ovulating for another two weeks almost! But my temps are dropping and suggest an O soon. So, I think maybe the week of Thanksgiving? Possibly the week before. 

It would be awesome to have some big news for Thanksgiving!! 

Anyway, Babydust to you!!! <3


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Hey Britt :) 

Mind if I join? :wave: I'm currently waiting to ovulate, but hopefully it will happen in the next few days. We are TTC #2 and this is our third cycle.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## Bee Bee

DenyseGiguere said:


> Hey Britt :)
> 
> Mind if I join? :wave: I'm currently waiting to ovulate, but hopefully it will happen in the next few days. We are TTC #2 and this is our third cycle.
> 
> Good luck ladies!

Nope Denyse! Not allowed!!  lolll

If I recall, you and I are pretty close this cycle as well!


----------



## KrissyKris22

Bee Bee said:


> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Heeyy cycle buddy &#65533;&#65533; lol. I'm not sure when I'll be testing. I usually don't chart my ovulations or anything. Cus its soo stressful. I usually jus wing it. My period usually comes btwn the 24-28 day. According to this ovulation tracker on my phone I'm in my fertile week and should be ovulating Saturday. Soo hopefully bfp soon.
> 
> when do u think u plan on testing??
> 
> Haha, I am definitely temping. I'm one of those people that when I am trying something new, I do it 110%. So, I've been temping since Day 1.
> 
> I think I will be ovulating in the next few days, if I relied on my last cycle then I wouldn't be ovulating for another two weeks almost! But my temps are dropping and suggest an O soon. So, I think maybe the week of Thanksgiving? Possibly the week before.
> 
> It would be awesome to have some big news for Thanksgiving!!
> 
> Anyway, Babydust to you!!! <3Click to expand...

I honestly may try temping at some point because I have never done it. Im not doing it this cycle though hahahhaha. Im currently taking Fertilaid to regulate my cycles and ovulation days more soo im hoping it doesn't mess with my cycle. When I researched it their were plenty of good reviews and success stories soo im praying to god that im one of them :thumbup: And yess I agree it would be great to have big news for Thanksgiving. Soo fingers crossed and baby dust to you as well!!!


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hey Britt,
Welcome aboard :). Seems like we all should be ovulating at the same time which is awesome. I hope we all have bfp soon as well. Good luck and baby dust to you Britt :)


----------



## Bee Bee

KrissyKris22 said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrissyKris22 said:
> 
> 
> Heeyy cycle buddy &#65533;&#65533; lol. I'm not sure when I'll be testing. I usually don't chart my ovulations or anything. Cus its soo stressful. I usually jus wing it. My period usually comes btwn the 24-28 day. According to this ovulation tracker on my phone I'm in my fertile week and should be ovulating Saturday. Soo hopefully bfp soon.
> 
> when do u think u plan on testing??
> 
> Haha, I am definitely temping. I'm one of those people that when I am trying something new, I do it 110%. So, I've been temping since Day 1.
> 
> I think I will be ovulating in the next few days, if I relied on my last cycle then I wouldn't be ovulating for another two weeks almost! But my temps are dropping and suggest an O soon. So, I think maybe the week of Thanksgiving? Possibly the week before.
> 
> It would be awesome to have some big news for Thanksgiving!!
> 
> Anyway, Babydust to you!!! <3Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly may try temping at some point because I have never done it. Im not doing it this cycle though hahahhaha. Im currently taking Fertilaid to regulate my cycles and ovulation days more soo im hoping it doesn't mess with my cycle. When I researched it their were plenty of good reviews and success stories soo im praying to god that im one of them :thumbup: And yess I agree it would be great to have big news for Thanksgiving. Soo fingers crossed and baby dust to you as well!!!Click to expand...

You should def try it at some point :) (if you dont get your BFP this month that is!) Its a nice and easy thing to do that helps! 

I havent heard of Fertilaid! O:


----------



## KrissyKris22

Yea I think I am. Ima just ride the rest of the cycle out. I hope I get a bfp tho &#55357;&#56842;. Have u ovulated yet??. According to the online tracker I'm suppose to today or Monday soo idk lol. But any who Fertilaid is a fertility supplement that is suppose to help regulate ire period and or ovulation. Do you kno the exact day you usually get ure period?? Or is it btwn days?? Like mines come anywhere between 24-28 days soo its hard for me to pin point when I'm ovulating urghhhh. Before I got on bcp I was every 28. But when I stopped my cycle got all screwed up.


----------



## KrissyKris22

Hey Britt,
Anything new with you??


----------



## Bee Bee

KrissyKris22 said:


> Yea I think I am. Ima just ride the rest of the cycle out. I hope I get a bfp tho &#65533;&#65533;. Have u ovulated yet??. According to the online tracker I'm suppose to today or Monday soo idk lol. But any who Fertilaid is a fertility supplement that is suppose to help regulate ire period and or ovulation. Do you kno the exact day you usually get ure period?? Or is it btwn days?? Like mines come anywhere between 24-28 days soo its hard for me to pin point when I'm ovulating urghhhh. Before I got on bcp I was every 28. But when I stopped my cycle got all screwed up.

I havent yet! My temp dropped a lot today and I have patches of EWCM but still negative on my OPKs. I think I will get a positive in the next few days though! :) As far as my period goes, I really have no idea! My BC I was on kept me from having one for 5 years. I did actually have a period at the end of October but my last period was forever ago, so I counted my last cycle as when i removed my BC. SO, it would of been a 35 day cycle. But, before I was on BC, I'm pretty sure my cycle was 28 days. And I ovulated at CD22 last time so if I ovulate soon then it'll be a good week to 10 days earlier than last month. Either way, I really have no idea when to expect anything, which is why I have been temping and using OPKs and such. 

And I am Britt!


----------



## KrissyKris22

Yahhh soo it seems as tho BC
screwed up both of our cycles smh. I don't think I'll be doing BC anymore cus i hate having my cycles all messed up. I'm on the same boat idk when to expect anything either at times. I think I may have o'd today or its coming cus I've been slightly cramping and alil breast tenderness. Hopefully our cycles will get back on track rather sooner than later lol


----------



## KrissyKris22

Not to mention at least you have the EWCM I don't get that at least not all stretchy and stuff anyway lol


----------



## odouglass

Hey! I am new to the whole TTC thing, I am finishing my BC pack (Seasonale) on 11/30 and we're starting TTC on 12/1/13! :) We are both excited. I'm not sure when my cycle start date is as my bc is a 3 month pack.

Here's a little about me:

My name is Olivia and Garrett and I met in November, 2004 while working at Target as cashiers. We started dating immediately, went away to separate colleges and got married 2 weeks after Garrett graduated on May 21, 2011. We've put off the whole TTC thing as we just wanted to enjoy married life. We have a beautiful home and 2 black labs - Keira & Mack that are spoiled rotten. In October, 2012 I found out that I needed a major back surgery including a spinal fusion of one level. Apparently I was born with a fracture and some other life events made the disc herniate, pinch and damage my sciatic nerve and so much more. I got the surgery on May 1, 2013 and am feeling great. We were told that we wouldnt be cleared to have kids until the 1 year mark but at 6 months out I was cleared because my back is fully fused. YAY! :)


----------



## Bee Bee

odouglass said:


> Hey! I am new to the whole TTC thing, I am finishing my BC pack (Seasonale) on 11/30 and we're starting TTC on 12/1/13! :) We are both excited. I'm not sure when my cycle start date is as my bc is a 3 month pack.
> 
> Here's a little about me:
> 
> My name is Olivia and Garrett and I met in November, 2004 while working at Target as cashiers. We started dating immediately, went away to separate colleges and got married 2 weeks after Garrett graduated on May 21, 2011. We've put off the whole TTC thing as we just wanted to enjoy married life. We have a beautiful home and 2 black labs - Keira & Mack that are spoiled rotten. In October, 2012 I found out that I needed a major back surgery including a spinal fusion of one level. Apparently I was born with a fracture and some other life events made the disc herniate, pinch and damage my sciatic nerve and so much more. I got the surgery on May 1, 2013 and am feeling great. We were told that we wouldnt be cleared to have kids until the 1 year mark but at 6 months out I was cleared because my back is fully fused. YAY! :)

Welcome!! :D 

I also had a major surgery recently! I'm so glad to hear your worked out so well and that you can TTC sooner than you thought! O:

For myself, I had my thyroid removed in August. Luckily there wasn't anything hindering us from being able to TTC right away so we started in late Sept. Thyroid levels can definitely make it difficult to conceive so I have been going in every 4 weeks to check my levels and make any adjustments. It's still not the number I need it to be but we're still TTC anyway and hoping for the best :)

You'll def have to let us know once your TTC becomes official! :happydance:


----------



## caz_hills

Hi girls hope it's ok for me to join :) I'm actually ttc for baby no 2 as I have a two year old son.

I'm Caroline, married to Neel and we have a little boy called Ajay :)

This is our first month ttc and it feels like the first time as I've forgotten it all. Very exciting though! x


----------



## nickisams2012

Hi I'm nicki 26 years old married to hubby nick over a year. I stopped my pill on 1st November and have no idea if I will ovulate straight away. Going to by ovulation test just to see what's going on :) x


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Caroline and Nicki! :)

Nicki: I might of just gotten lucky but I did end up ovulating (albeit late) last month, after being on BC for 11 years. So, it might happen for you as well! :D


----------



## caz_hills

Keep wondering if I've ovulated - I know there is no chance of knowing unless I properly test but hey ho :)

How is everyone today? x


----------



## Bee Bee

caz_hills said:


> Keep wondering if I've ovulated - I know there is no chance of knowing unless I properly test but hey ho :)
> 
> How is everyone today? x

I dont know if you temp, but you could possibly get an idea of when you did through that! :) (but of course, like you said, cant be certain on it without an OPK, but you can still make an informed guess)

I'm pretty good today! Really, really tired for some reason! I have to drive 55 miles to work and normally I am mostly fine getting there but I could barely stay awake today! And it was the same thing back. :( So, I took a nap when I got home even though I try to not take naps so that I can sleep early for work 

Funny story today was that I get up at 6:30 am to take my BBT and thyroid meds so, I got up and took my temp right away. When I looked at the temp it was much much higher than it should be and I was really confused! So, I got up to go to the bathroom and when I was heading back to bed, I was thinking about how tired I was. I also realized that it was really dark out still for 6:30. So, before taking my meds, I decided to check my phone and it was only 2:30!! lol! It was no wonder I was so tired! I guess I must of dreamed that my alarm went off...

Luckily, I didnt end up taking my thyroid meds then or it would of been hours too early and then my whole day would of been messed up. Anyway, when I did actually get up at 6:30, my temps were where they were supposed to be


----------



## twiggy56

Room for 1 more?:blush:

Linked here from Caz's thread!

I feel like im a newbie at ttc again- even though i have a daughter who will be 4 in Feb! Feels like a lifetime ago i thought about this ttc business.

Im Laura, married to hubby for over 2 years now (together for about 8!). Feel like we want a sibling for our girl now...
I have irregular cycles and ttc DD back all those years ago i had to do opks to track my cycle as it was 90+ days long!! Will link you the thread if i get the chance (been on BnB since 2009!) I have more regular cycles now, monthly, which is a huge deal for me! So hoping this is easier! I ended up getting pregnant basically first time with the help of opks (granted i ov'd CD 83!!) i had a long cycle so realistically was trying for about 3 months. 

*takes a breath*

Well nice to meet some new buddies and hopefully we can all get our pregnancies around the same times! 

Any questions- ask away! :waves:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ld-iv-got-my-little-twiglet-did-digi-pg4.html


----------



## DenyseGiguere

twiggy56 said:


> Room for 1 more?:blush:
> 
> Linked here from Caz's thread!
> 
> I feel like im a newbie at ttc again- even though i have a daughter who will be 4 in Feb! Feels like a lifetime ago i thought about this ttc business.
> 
> Im Laura, married to hubby for over 2 years now (together for about 8!). Feel like we want a sibling for our girl now...
> I have irregular cycles and ttc DD back all those years ago i had to do opks to track my cycle as it was 90+ days long!! Will link you the thread if i get the chance (been on BnB since 2009!) I have more regular cycles now, monthly, which is a huge deal for me! So hoping this is easier! I ended up getting pregnant basically first time with the help of opks (granted i ov'd CD 83!!) i had a long cycle so realistically was trying for about 3 months.
> 
> *takes a breath*
> 
> Well nice to meet some new buddies and hopefully we can all get our pregnancies around the same times!
> 
> Any questions- ask away! :waves:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...ld-iv-got-my-little-twiglet-did-digi-pg4.html

Welcome :wave:

We are trying to give our child a sibling too. Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## nickisams2012

Brought some ovulation tests to see if anything is happening so I don't get too worked up lol. If my normal cycle runs like my pill did then it would be Saturday according to the calendars but we shall see :) x good luck all


----------



## Bee Bee

Welcome Laura! That's awesome that you are having more regular cycles now! I hope you get your BFP quickly this round! :D

Nicki- Ooh! Yay! The OPKs def help! Are you temping at all too? Or just OPKs?

AFM- Still negative on my OPKs. Starting to wonder if I got over zealous with my O prediction this month! Last month I didnt O until CD23 and I am only CD16 right now. My last cycle was 35 days long, but I remember my cycles being around 28-30days when I was younger. (but I never paid attention! If I knew it would help me so much in the future, then maybe I would have! lol) Or atleast I assume they did, they happened the same week each month, is all I remember. 

So anyway, I thought maybe this month I would have somewhat or a normal cycle since my temps were going that way, but my temp went back up a bit today so I'm not sure anymore. :/ Hopefully it's just a fluke and will go back down tomorrow. If not, then I either missed my surge somehow (been testing twice a day with OPKs) or I am not going to O until the CD20s like last month. 

Hopefully the hubby can keep up! lol! Honestly, he would be happy BDing once or twice a week and that's what we have done for a while now. But during my fertile week, I try to get him to do it every other day. And he gets worn out after a while!  Well, hopefully my O happens soon so he can "go off the clock" as it were. 

*And ladies looking for cheap OPKS*- I bought mine from Amazon and I have been using them for 2 months now and havent ran out yet! I got 50 tests and 20 HCG test for $20. They're here if you are interested! They're the cheapest i have found and they do work as I got + on them last month.


----------



## Bee Bee

Well my temp went back down this morning to the lowest I ever see it, then my OPK was really, really close to +. Also got some fertile CM. So, I'm thinking I should get a + OPK sometime today, maybe tomorrow. 

BD'd last night, and then plan on BDing again on Thursday and sometime this weekend. SO, should be a really good try this month. :)

How is everyone else today? For those of us in the US, you getting excited for Thanksgiving? I am!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bee Bee said:


> Well my temp went back down this morning to the lowest I ever see it, then my OPK was really, really close to +. Also got some fertile CM. So, I'm thinking I should get a + OPK sometime today, maybe tomorrow.
> 
> BD'd last night, and then plan on BDing again on Thursday and sometime this weekend. SO, should be a really good try this month. :)
> 
> How is everyone else today? For those of us in the US, you getting excited for Thanksgiving? I am!

Keeping everything crossed for you!!! Sounds like we really are twins lol. I have fertile cm too. Not using OPK's anymore though.


----------



## Bee Bee

DenyseGiguere said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp went back down this morning to the lowest I ever see it, then my OPK was really, really close to +. Also got some fertile CM. So, I'm thinking I should get a + OPK sometime today, maybe tomorrow.
> 
> BD'd last night, and then plan on BDing again on Thursday and sometime this weekend. SO, should be a really good try this month. :)
> 
> How is everyone else today? For those of us in the US, you getting excited for Thanksgiving? I am!
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for you!!! Sounds like we really are twins lol. I have fertile cm too. Not using OPK's anymore though.Click to expand...

I think we totally are! Maybe you can use my OPKs as indicators for you! ;P


----------



## nickisams2012

On cd 13 today( going from 1st flow day if pill withdrawrel bleed as took my last ever pill on 31st October fist bleed 2nd November ) no change in anything ( ovulation tests and cm) well there no cm @ all ATM. Not start temp yet bit have ordered one when should I use it for first time. According to online teacher should ovulate on Saturday ( if my cycle is amazingly back to normal in the first month) should I see any signs yet? Cm or on ovulation tests X


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> On cd 13 today( going from 1st flow day if pill withdrawrel bleed as took my last ever pill on 31st October fist bleed 2nd November ) no change in anything ( ovulation tests and cm) well there no cm @ all ATM. Not start temp yet bit have ordered one when should I use it for first time. According to online teacher should ovulate on Saturday ( if my cycle is amazingly back to normal in the first month) should I see any signs yet? Cm or on ovulation tests X

Well! Last cycle (first cycle off BC) I ovulated at CD23. I JUST got + on my OPK last night and this morning at CD18, so I should probably ovulate on CD19 or CD20. 

So, it seems I O a bit later than the norm right now. I assume I have 28-30 day cycles but I can't be sure :shrug: But last month it was 35 days, and assuming I am not preggers this month, this one will probably be 32 days. I dont know if it'll work the same for you but it just seems that I am having longer cycles right now and that possibly they will get shorter and back to normal the longer I am off BC. 

I started testing with OPKs on CD10, so I didnt see a positive until a week later. They say with some ladies that you will see a progression in the darkness of the lines, but that hasnt been the case for me. I will see both dark, almost positive lines and then squinters in the same day. lol. So, I wouldn't worry too much about that if I were you. Just keep testing and keep an eye out for that +! :D


----------



## nickisams2012

I can see a shadow of where the + line is supposed to be is that a squinter lol or me being hopefull? I have brough a cbmoniter as I love gadgets lol to let me see what's going on bit can't use that till next bleed :( x


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> I can see a shadow of where the + line is supposed to be is that a squinter lol or me being hopefull? I have brough a cbmoniter as I love gadgets lol to let me see what's going on bit can't use that till next bleed :( x

Yeah, a squinter is when you see a line of some sort, but its really faint. The thing you are looking for with OPKs is the test line being as dark or darker than the constant line. Unlike Preg tests where any line is a +, only the really dark lines are +. 

Here are some of mine as a reference! First pic, is of ALL negative tests. A pretty good range too. Second pic is my positive from last night and last month.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3









1393977_10152066414668561_2048622066_n.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nickisams2012

Still nothing today will test later today aswell. :(


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Still nothing today will test later today aswell. :(

Its still early! Im sure youll get a +OPK soon! :D


----------



## nickisams2012

Still nothing day 16 x


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Still nothing day 16 x

You still got time girl! :D It'll happen! 

Like I said before, last month it didnt happen for me until Day 23. This month, Day 17 or 18 (FF thinks 17, I think 18)


----------



## nickisams2012

Been doing my body temp now for a few days has been 36.14 36.12 jumped up to 37 today -tive opk test though so confused lol x


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Been doing my body temp now for a few days has been 36.14 36.12 jumped up to 37 today -tive opk test though so confused lol x

Nicki! Do you track your temp on FF or ovufriend at all? I would love to see your chart if you do :)


----------



## nickisams2012

Bee Bee said:


> nickisams2012 said:
> 
> 
> Been doing my body temp now for a few days has been 36.14 36.12 jumped up to 37 today -tive opk test though so confused lol x
> 
> Nicki! Do you track your temp on FF or ovufriend at all? I would love to see your chart if you do :)Click to expand...


I do only just started doing I though how do I get it on here x


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nickisams2012 said:
> 
> 
> Been doing my body temp now for a few days has been 36.14 36.12 jumped up to 37 today -tive opk test though so confused lol x
> 
> Nicki! Do you track your temp on FF or ovufriend at all? I would love to see your chart if you do :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do only just started doing I though how do I get it on here xClick to expand...

On FF there should be a button under your chart that says "Share" and then itll lead you to a page with links set up! 

Then Ovufriend has a link called "publish your current chart" and theres a link tab in there! :)


----------



## nickisams2012

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/49dcc3

Think that's right


----------



## nickisams2012

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/49dcc3


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> https://fertilityfriend.com/home/49dcc3

well, looking at that, I think you might of actually O'd on monday (CD17) but maybe missed your surge with the tests? Because so far (more temps might say otherwise) your temps look like mine when I O. It'll drop a bit then rise a lot a few days later. (if you look in my dig, you can see my chart as well for comparison) 

If you keep charting, I bet you'll get some crosshairs on Monday if your temps stay high. O:


----------



## nickisams2012

If I o on Monday then I'm probably game over for this month as not done the deed this week yet as so tired was hoping to tonight. Would this be too late. Need to sept up on the temp thing as don't fully understand it ATM x


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> If I o on Monday then I'm probably game over for this month as not done the deed this week yet as so tired was hoping to tonight. Would this be too late. Need to sept up on the temp thing as don't fully understand it ATM x

Well, they say sperm can live for 3-5 days, waiting for an egg! So, you are right in the time frame. You just definitely didn't get a bunch of tries in if you ovulated on Monday, but there is still a chance! :D 

I would say, assume you haven't Ovulated yet (cuz we really don't know if you did or didn't) and just try to do every other day for the next week until you're sure! :) Like I said, if you did in fact O, your temps should stay in the 36-37 range. And they'll stay that way for 12-14 days then plummet right before AF. 

As far as temping goes, this is what I understand of it. (I hope it helps!) Your temps will stay low in the beginning of your cycle so maybe 35-36, but you'll see some steady rises early on. Then, it'll start going down and it will stay down until right before you O. Once you O, your temps will skyrocket and stay high until AF comes. (or will stay high through pregnancy)

But the first month off BC is tricky. If you look at my chart page https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/48bf59/ you can see my temps were real wacky last month right after going off BC, but evened out after I O'd. So, thats why I am not sure about your chart yet. So far everything looks like right after O time, but we wont be able to tell until you've tracked some more temps. 

Also, not sure if you know, but for BBT be sure to temp at the same time every morning. You also need atleast 3 hrs of uninterrupted sleep before temping. (so I had a temp earlier this month I had to toss, because I work up at 4am, 2 hrs before I take my temps) Then, whatever time you do temp, you need to temp first thing no matter what. You cant drink water, you cant get out of bed, nothing. Just lay there and temp real quick. As long as you follow all of that your temps should be fairly accurate!


----------



## nickisams2012

I have been good and doing them as soon as I wake up. :) will dtd tonight and every other day just to be safe. Such a shame I may have missed it bit there always next month. :)


----------



## Ahe929

Hi ladies!! Mind if I join the group? My husband and I are TTC baby number 1! My cycles seem to be a little crazy lately. We've been trying now for four months. Timing really doesn't seem to be our friend and I'm getting frustrated. I know it doesn't happen overnight lol but the frustration comes from the ridiculous amounts of Facebook baby posts. Shew. It's overwhelming. I had to separate myself and thought I would join this forum for some encouragement and support! I Oed around the 12th. So that would put me at about 8dpo. I'm cramping pretty bad today and have been for the last few days so I'm assuming AF is on her way and we will start back over again soon. About 3 days ago I had a weirdly large amount of egg white cervical mucus for two days but on the 12th I had the same. Is it possible to ovulate twice? Am I crazy? Haha thanks in advance ladies!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Bee Bee

Ahe929 said:


> Hi ladies!! Mind if I join the group? My husband and I are TTC baby number 1! My cycles seem to be a little crazy lately. We've been trying now for four months. Timing really doesn't seem to be our friend and I'm getting frustrated. I know it doesn't happen overnight lol but the frustration comes from the ridiculous amounts of Facebook baby posts. Shew. It's overwhelming. I had to separate myself and thought I would join this forum for some encouragement and support! I Oed around the 12th. So that would put me at about 8dpo. I'm cramping pretty bad today and have been for the last few days so I'm assuming AF is on her way and we will start back over again soon. About 3 days ago I had a weirdly large amount of egg white cervical mucus for two days but on the 12th I had the same. Is it possible to ovulate twice? Am I crazy? Haha thanks in advance ladies!! Fingers crossed for you!

Hi!!! 

You can get cramping still after O and not be getting AF, so I wouldn't count yourself out yet until AF rears her ugly head  Are you gonna test soon?? 

(I'm testing starting on Sunday myself)

It's not possible to ovulate twice in one month, but it's possible to release more than one egg. How are you tracking your O? If you aren't %100 sure on your O date, then maybe you actually did a few days ago instead? Because I tend to see EWCM a few days before O, then again at O time. 

Although, I am finding that I have a hard time distinguishing between EWCM and just that globby stuff you get after O. I originally thought the globby stuff was EWCM, but I read that it's actually because you are drying up after O, so the CM becomes super thick. 

Anyway, welcome and let us know how testing goes!!! :D


----------



## Ahe929

I considered testing tomorrow morning if AF doesn't show up because I'm so impatient! I'm expecting a bfn but will probably test again on Sunday if she still hasn't come! I've been super emotional today which could be either thing I guess. And I've got a terrible cold but other than that not much signs for anything. Maybe a few days ago was after O cervical mucus? I haven't been charting because I fear it'll stress me out more than I already am. I watch my cervical mucus really closely and that's pretty much it. For two weeks that I could possibly O we BD every other day. Hoping every time to snag an egg. I've been thinking about temping but I haven't convinced myself yet! Is that bad? Do you find it difficult to do? When did you O? Sending lots of baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Ahe929 said:


> I considered testing tomorrow morning if AF doesn't show up because I'm so impatient! I'm expecting a bfn but will probably test again on Sunday if she still hasn't come! I've been super emotional today which could be either thing I guess. And I've got a terrible cold but other than that not much signs for anything. Maybe a few days ago was after O cervical mucus? I haven't been charting because I fear it'll stress me out more than I already am. I watch my cervical mucus really closely and that's pretty much it. For two weeks that I could possibly O we BD every other day. Hoping every time to snag an egg. I've been thinking about temping but I haven't convinced myself yet! Is that bad? Do you find it difficult to do? When did you O? Sending lots of baby dust to you!!!

Yeah, I say, with CM it's totally possible that you had EWCM prior to O and then had some again on actual O date. Just keep in mind that you might actually be 3 days less DPO while your testing! :) Which is good because if you get BFNs then you can still possibly have a chance for BFPs a few days later! :D 

You can temp or not, it's really up to you! Plenty of ladies get pregnant without temping or charting, or even checking CM, just lots of BDing. hahaha! 

For me personally, I chose to go ahead and chart temp and CM just because one: I know absolutely zero about my cycle. So, I can't really make an informed guess about when O should occur and two: Honestly, the DH is not much of a sex man. He is fine with once a week, but at that rate we'd never get pregnant! hahaha! So, in order to force him to BD every other day then i need to have a timeline because he's not really down with BDing every other day for the whole month.  So, by temping and charting, I've been able to figure out O time already (we've only been trying for 2 months, so this month is attempt number two) and I have him "on the clock" for a good 7-10 days, then we do our normal BD routine for the rest of the month. 

I think temping is really easy! I just set my alarm a bit earlier than I normally get up and I temp then. Then I got back to sleep!  Then with sites like FF and ovufriend, its really easy to track and they even guess O dates for you! I O'd on Friday according to FF (my chart is in my sig, if you want to gander!) I think I might have actually on Thursday. So I am either 5 or 6 DPO today, I'll be either 9 or 10 DPO by Sunday, when i want to test!


----------



## Ahe929

Bee Bee said:


> Ahe929 said:
> 
> 
> I considered testing tomorrow morning if AF doesn't show up because I'm so impatient! I'm expecting a bfn but will probably test again on Sunday if she still hasn't come! I've been super emotional today which could be either thing I guess. And I've got a terrible cold but other than that not much signs for anything. Maybe a few days ago was after O cervical mucus? I haven't been charting because I fear it'll stress me out more than I already am. I watch my cervical mucus really closely and that's pretty much it. For two weeks that I could possibly O we BD every other day. Hoping every time to snag an egg. I've been thinking about temping but I haven't convinced myself yet! Is that bad? Do you find it difficult to do? When did you O? Sending lots of baby dust to you!!!
> 
> Yeah, I say, with CM it's totally possible that you had EWCM prior to O and then had some again on actual O date. Just keep in mind that you might actually be 3 days less DPO while your testing! :) Which is good because if you get BFNs then you can still possibly have a chance for BFPs a few days later! :D
> 
> You can temp or not, it's really up to you! Plenty of ladies get pregnant without temping or charting, or even checking CM, just lots of BDing. hahaha!
> 
> For me personally, I chose to go ahead and chart temp and CM just because one: I know absolutely zero about my cycle. So, I can't really make an informed guess about when O should occur and two: Honestly, the DH is not much of a sex man. He is fine with once a week, but at that rate we'd never get pregnant! hahaha! So, in order to force him to BD every other day then i need to have a timeline because he's not really down with BDing every other day for the whole month.  So, by temping and charting, I've been able to figure out O time already (we've only been trying for 2 months, so this month is attempt number two) and I have him "on the clock" for a good 7-10 days, then we do our normal BD routine for the rest of the month.
> 
> I think temping is really easy! I just set my alarm a bit earlier than I normally get up and I temp then. Then I got back to sleep!  Then with sites like FF and ovufriend, its really easy to track and they even guess O dates for you! I O'd on Friday according to FF (my chart is in my sig, if you want to gander!) I think I might have actually on Thursday. So I am either 5 or 6 DPO today, I'll be either 9 or 10 DPO by Sunday, when i want to test!Click to expand...




I'll definitely check out your chart! Like I said it's been something I've been considering for a while I'm just scared throwing something else in the mix will make me more uptight about everything rather than trying not to think about it every second of every day (who am I kidding?) but! It's quite possible in a few months if we still haven't had success that I'll pick one up. 

Are you having any symptoms? I like to think I imagine my symptoms. Or that my body mocks the things I long for so much! Haha or that I'm so crazy about stalking other peoples symptoms that my brain tricks me into believing I've been having those all along. 

Oh and I can relate! Towards the end of our constant two weeks of BDing I feel like its a chore so much so that I'm usually burnt out during the rest of the month. My poor hubs. Haha 

We've only been trying for four months but our entire first year of marriage and our entire 13 month engagement we didn't do anything to prevent it from happening. I've secretly hope we were pregnant for the last two and a half years! Because of that, because of the constant research and reading and testing CM I've become really in tune with my body. Hopefully that will help if real symptoms happen soon!! 

Thanks for all your help! I didn't imagine right off the jump that I would have someone reply to my post and I'm so glad you did!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Ahe929 said:


> I'll definitely check out your chart! Like I said it's been something I've been considering for a while I'm just scared throwing something else in the mix will make me more uptight about everything rather than trying not to think about it every second of every day (who am I kidding?) but! It's quite possible in a few months if we still haven't had success that I'll pick one up.
> 
> Are you having any symptoms? I like to think I imagine my symptoms. Or that my body mocks the things I long for so much! Haha or that I'm so crazy about stalking other peoples symptoms that my brain tricks me into believing I've been having those all along.
> 
> Oh and I can relate! Towards the end of our constant two weeks of BDing I feel like its a chore so much so that I'm usually burnt out during the rest of the month. My poor hubs. Haha
> 
> We've only been trying for four months but our entire first year of marriage and our entire 13 month engagement we didn't do anything to prevent it from happening. I've secretly hope we were pregnant for the last two and a half years! Because of that, because of the constant research and reading and testing CM I've become really in tune with my body. Hopefully that will help if real symptoms happen soon!!
> 
> Thanks for all your help! I didn't imagine right off the jump that I would have someone reply to my post and I'm so glad you did!!

Well it is my thread, so of course I am happy to chat with anyone willing to post! :D 

I haven't really had any symptoms this month! I only noticed earlier today that I had some tightness around my uterus area when i stretched. But I also worked out yesterday quite a bit, so it could be that. But either way, its def like right over the uterus and it's very strange!!

I had a BUNCH of symptoms last month but it was also my first month off of BC, so I think it was more related to that than anything. Cuz I felt terrible that whole month and had food aversion something awful and motion sickness and so on. Not fun :(


----------



## nickisams2012

Well my temp has gone back down now slightly lol - opk again today. Dtd last night and will do I think every other till af comes as this is the 1 st month off pill everything confusing :( I had some globby stuff Tuesday but that was all. Well at least if af comes I can start using my cbm :)


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Well my temp has gone back down now slightly lol - opk again today. Dtd last night and will do I think every other till af comes as this is the 1 st month off pill everything confusing :( I had some globby stuff Tuesday but that was all. Well at least if af comes I can start using my cbm :)

Yeah girl! Gotta keep it positive! :D 

Since it is first month off pill, you might not see anything but you never know! I was actually happy to see AF first month (even though I did O and TWW) because I knew at least things were getting back to normal!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

How are you ladies doing? I'm around 7dpo (going off my twin haha), and starting to get some cramping and feeling very bloated. Cervix seems to be closed and not a lot of cm or anything.


----------



## Bee Bee

Is anyone testing soon? (outside of Denyse! )

AFM: my major symptom is still swollen boobs lol. I have tiny boobs so them being as engorged as they are is very strange...

Testing on Sunday for me!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm still having cramping and now lotiony cm... :haha:


----------



## nickisams2012

Cbm says high day today I have been using it from day 12 ( naughty) so I'm on cd 22 does this mean if I ovulate I will have a long cycle? X


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Cbm says high day today I have been using it from day 12 ( naughty) so I'm on cd 22 does this mean if I ovulate I will have a long cycle? X

Yes, I think IF you ovulate it should be pretty long! I think most luteal phases go for atleast 12-14 days. 

Personally, my first cycle off of BC was 35 days...


----------



## Val123

Hey BB, I'm Val. I am also trying to TTC baby #1 planned. I was married in June and this is month #3 of TTC. I am looking for a friend, like you, in the same boat as me! I will also be testing on Thanksgiving. although i do not feel pregnant, i am hopeful! Would love to chat more!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Val123 said:


> Hey BB, I'm Val. I am also trying to TTC baby #1 planned. I was married in June and this is month #3 of TTC. I am looking for a friend, like you, in the same boat as me! I will also be testing on Thanksgiving. although i do not feel pregnant, i am hopeful! Would love to chat more!!

Welcome Val! :D I hope you get your BFP for Thanksgiving! 

AFM: I got a BFN this morning, but only 9DPO so not disappointed about it. Temp went back up today so I am hopeful! Gonna test tomorrow and keep testing until Thanksgiving/AF comes.


----------



## Val123

Bee Bee how long have you been off BC? Are you regular? have you tried an OV kit yet or trying naturally first?


----------



## Bee Bee

Val123 said:


> Bee Bee how long have you been off BC? Are you regular? have you tried an OV kit yet or trying naturally first?


This is my second month off of BC. :) Well, i have been Oing and having AF. I didnt have AF dfor 5 years on the implant. Not sure how long my cycles are but it seems to be between 30-35 days. If this one arrives when it should, then itll be a 31 day cycle. Ive been using OPKs since the beginning and also temping & CM, i figured that since I dont know my cycles very well that i would need as much help as I can get to detect O. ;)


----------



## BrittanyC

After stalking the boards a little bit, I decided I might as well register and post myself, as this thread fits pretty well. I'm also a Brittany! The DH (29) and I (25) are newlyweds who have been together for awhile and only recently made the decision to officially TTC our first. So...that puts me on Cycle #1 and completely clueless!

I'm on CD7 and hopefully set to O around the first of December. Maybe. Funny how keeping up with this stuff was never important until now.


----------



## nickisams2012

well cd 24 cbm says high still so 3 days in a row. if i had anormal 28 day cycle i should be seeing the period on 30 novemver im hoping im going to have a long cycle this month and ovulate next few days fingers crossed :)


----------



## Bee Bee

Welcome Brittany! Yeah, I never found it important to track my cycle or anything over the years. Really wish I had now!! 

Nicki- FX'd for you! 

AFM- 10 DPO and still BFN. I was stalking some charts on FF and there were plenty that had negs for a few days then + after 11DPO. Hoping itll be the same for me! I probably shouldnt get my hopes up but I really feel this is our month! Still have super swollen boobs and super tired. I'm also having little spurts of being sensitive to smells. 

My temp is still really high as well (it had been steadily dropping by this point last month) and no spotting which I had seen about 3 days prior to AF last month. AF is due sometime between tomorrow and Thursday. Really though, tomorrow's temp should be pretty telling if AF is coming. Hoping for another high temp tomorrow!


----------



## Hollynesss

Hello! New to TTC here, and on CD3 of our first cycle trying :) Very nice to meet you all!!


----------



## Praying4Num1

Hi Bee Bee and everyone else!

I would really like to join all of you!

DH and I are on our first cycle of TTC. I have very long cycles so I don't quite know who I would match on here. I am currently on CD30 and I had two + OPK on CD 22 and 23. I'm not quite sure when to test but I just have to be patient. DH and I have been married for 6 years and we are now ready to start our family! Hopefully by having some TTC buddies, I won't manifest any symptoms and stress myself out!

I look forward to talking with all of you and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## frenchiemenno

Hi ladies! 
Im Myriam, 22 and DH is 23. 
I have been very irregular these days, Im on CD61 !!!! My last cycle was 3 months :S 

Baby dust to all of you!!!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Hollyness, Praying4Num1 and Myriam! :D

Praying4Num1: If you got a + on CD22-23, then you can probably start testing as early as 9-10DPO, so possibly CD32 and on. Are you temping at all? 

And really, my cycles are 31-35 days so yours seems pretty close to mine! :)

Myriam: That stinks! D: Hoping for AF for you so you can get a fresh start!


----------



## Praying4Num1

Hi Bee Bee!

BTW my name is Stefanie.
To answer your question, no I am not temping right now but I believe that will be next on my list. I tried temping before but I am not too consistent with it. I started a thread earlier today discussing my issues and what exactly is going on with my body primarily to get advice. I will attempt to link it after this post. I've been having some symptoms but I don't know if it is my brain telling me to have those if you know what I mean. I've had sore bbs since 3-4dpo which is odd for me; I've noticed I've had more indigestion (unusual). So I dont know... I will probably test later this week. I went to the Dr. today for them to test my progesterone levels so hopefully I'll hear back soon!

Thanks for responding; it is nice to have other people to talk to besides my husband :)


----------



## frenchiemenno

I also hope AF shows up very soon!!! Id like to start temping :) bought a proper basal thermometer the other day. Im ready to go!! also ordered some opks.


----------



## Bee Bee

Praying4Num1 said:


> Hi Bee Bee!
> 
> BTW my name is Stefanie.
> To answer your question, no I am not temping right now but I believe that will be next on my list. I tried temping before but I am not too consistent with it. I started a thread earlier today discussing my issues and what exactly is going on with my body primarily to get advice. I will attempt to link it after this post. I've been having some symptoms but I don't know if it is my brain telling me to have those if you know what I mean. I've had sore bbs since 3-4dpo which is odd for me; I've noticed I've had more indigestion (unusual). So I dont know... I will probably test later this week. I went to the Dr. today for them to test my progesterone levels so hopefully I'll hear back soon!
> 
> Thanks for responding; it is nice to have other people to talk to besides my husband :)

Well, I'll call you Stefanie from now on then! ;) 

If I can offer any advice for temping: Set your alarm about 2 hrs before you get up or just a really early time in the morning, one that you normally aren't going to be up before. For me, that's 6:00 am. Just make sure its a time that you are at least getting 3-4 hrs of solid sleep beforehand. My alarm goes off at 6 and I have my thermometer right on my headboard so I grab it and temp real quick. I take mental note of the temp and go back to sleep!  (although, if I forget, my thermometer keeps track of my last temp, so I can turn it on and look) Then I put it into FF and Ovufriend sometime later that day, usually once I have a good idea of what my CM is like. So far, that has worked the best for me and gets me the most consistent results. (have only had to throw out one or two temps due to a restless nights)

I found your post and read it. Glad to see your hormone levels are good! I don't want to concern you, but my BFF had slightly high testosterone too and was confirmed for PCOS. But, you said your ultrasound was good, so I'm sure you're fine! :) 

For me, my hormone issues lie with my thyroid. I've had hypothyroidism for 4 years now and actually had a total thyroidectomy in August. In fact, i was just at the doc today and they said my numbers are on the upswing since my surgery, so they should be good in another 4 weeks. Either way, they aren't at a level that should effect TTC too much, which is good! 

Myriam: Yay! You should start temping ASAP just to get used to it and see if you start noticing patterns. It's funny because everyone says that BBT doesn't really help until several months have gone by. But I am only cycle #2 and it has helped me tons and I know exactly what is going on based on my temps. Sure, I don't know any patterns yet with myself, but I still can tell what a giant dip or spike means!


----------



## Praying4Num1

Thanks Bee Bee!
I will definitely try the next go round (hopefully there will not be one :winkwink:) My OB/GYN wanted to go as aggressive as she could with me considering I'm 31; however, she has recently retired so I'm not quite sure what my new one will do. The diagnosis of PCOS has always scared me but not much anymore just by reading all of the success stories. That diagnosis would make sense to me and my NP friend but I'm good either way. This is completely uncharted territories for me and any motivation or advice is always welcomed.

I'm glad that your thyroid issues are improving so hopefully your TTC will pay off!!!

:dust: To All!


----------



## Bee Bee

caz_hills said:


> Keep wondering if I've ovulated - I know there is no chance of knowing unless I properly test but hey ho :)

How are you coming along Caroline? :D 



Ahe929 said:


> I considered testing tomorrow morning if AF doesn't show up because I'm so impatient! I'm expecting a bfn but will probably test again on Sunday if she still hasn't come! I've been super emotional today which could be either thing I guess. And I've got a terrible cold but other than that not much signs for anything. Maybe a few days ago was after O cervical mucus? I haven't been charting because I fear it'll stress me out more than I already am. I watch my cervical mucus really closely and that's pretty much it. For two weeks that I could possibly O we BD every other day. Hoping every time to snag an egg. I've been thinking about temping but I haven't convinced myself yet! Is that bad? Do you find it difficult to do? When did you O? Sending lots of baby dust to you!!!

Did you end up testing? Or did AF get ya?


----------



## Bee Bee

Praying4Num1 said:


> Thanks Bee Bee!
> I will definitely try the next go round (hopefully there will not be one :winkwink:) My OB/GYN wanted to go as aggressive as she could with me considering I'm 31; however, she has recently retired so I'm not quite sure what my new one will do. The diagnosis of PCOS has always scared me but not much anymore just by reading all of the success stories. That diagnosis would make sense to me and my NP friend but I'm good either way. This is completely uncharted territories for me and any motivation or advice is always welcomed.
> 
> I'm glad that your thyroid issues are improving so hopefully your TTC will pay off!!!
> 
> :dust: To All!

Yeah, PCOS sounds so terrible when you don't know much about it, but a lot of ladies here have it and are able to get their BFPs with a little hard work! Either way, I still hope everything comes back normal and healthy! :hugs:


----------



## Praying4Num1

The progesterone levels should be the last piece to the puzzle hopefully. They measured it a week ago and got concerned because it was very low but my LH surge was around that time so hence the testing again today.

Hopefully, there will be some BFPs soon.

Thank you for all of your wonderful advice!


----------



## nickisams2012

How is everyone today cd 25 no ovulation yet ( or at least I don't think so) :( amazing cramps though last few days can someone see what my chart is doing x x 
https://fertilityfriend.com/home/49dcc3/


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> How is everyone today cd 25 no ovulation yet ( or at least I don't think so) :( amazing cramps though last few days can someone see what my chart is doing x x
> https://fertilityfriend.com/home/49dcc3/

Hmm! I'm not sure Nicki! You might be gearing up for AF? Since your temps are steadily dropping. Do you know when she's possibly due? It is your first month, so maybe you just didnt O? 

either way, if AF is around the corner I guess that's good, gives you a fresh start and then you can properly keep track of everything! 

AFM: 12DPO pretty sure AF is here, right on schedule. Had some spotting this morning, crampy now. I really thought I would get my BFP this month. :( But I'm surprisingly alright about it. Just a little melancholy. I guess on to cycle #3!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bee Bee said:


> nickisams2012 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today cd 25 no ovulation yet ( or at least I don't think so) :( amazing cramps though last few days can someone see what my chart is doing x x
> https://fertilityfriend.com/home/49dcc3/
> 
> Hmm! I'm not sure Nicki! You might be gearing up for AF? Since your temps are steadily dropping. Do you know when she's possibly due? It is your first month, so maybe you just didnt O?
> 
> either way, if AF is around the corner I guess that's good, gives you a fresh start and then you can properly keep track of everything!
> 
> AFM: 12DPO pretty sure AF is here, right on schedule. Had some spotting this morning, crampy now. I really thought I would get my BFP this month. :( But I'm surprisingly alright about it. Just a little melancholy. I guess on to cycle #3!Click to expand...

Cycle #3 was lucky for me, I bet it will be lucky for you too!!!


----------



## nickisams2012

Well if I had a normal cycle would be Friday or Saturday she was due :( just seems weird how the cbm is putting me as high fertility still now .... Hmmm have to wait and see problem is I'm waking up before I'm due to temp :( x


----------



## nickisams2012

Also I started temping orally then changed to vaginally I think that appears where my temp suddenly raised


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Also I started temping orally then changed to vaginally I think that appears where my temp suddenly raised

oh! that's probably part of your issue, atleast with that spike you mentioned. Not supposed to switch temp locations until a new cycle. But that's okay! I guess vaginally is more accurate anyway!

And I know what you mean by waking up early. I hate when that happens! I had some issues with waking up 2-3 hrs before I temp. So annoying! 

well, I hope AF stays away but I think if she is due this weekend then your temps somewhat reflect that. Mine do the same near AF. Although they really didnt this month. I sort of wonder if maybe my egg-y actually fertilized but didnt implant? My temps have been staying high all through DPO and just started showing a lower temp today.


----------



## frenchiemenno

Hi ladies. I pretty much stopped counting the days because my cycle is officially over 2 months now :( so I have NO idea if I've ovulated or not but I have been temping for the last few days. No PMS in sight.... 

Im temping orally, but is the other way really better????


----------



## Bee Bee

frenchiemenno said:


> Hi ladies. I pretty much stopped counting the days because my cycle is officially over 2 months now :( so I have NO idea if I've ovulated or not but I have been temping for the last few days. No PMS in sight....
> 
> Im temping orally, but is the other way really better????

I've heard its more accurate. Mostly for us ladies that are mouth breathers at night (I am). But still, I think it's still fairly accurate as long as you do everything exactly in the way you need to do it, in the exact same way every day. 

I just hear its better for ladies who have a hard time getting steady temps. :) But both methods are acceptable. You could also go anally if you really want to go that route! lol

Oh! And just remember that if you do switch to vaginally or anally, you cant use that thermometer for mouths ever again! lol


----------



## nickisams2012

Will keep u posted re af hope not and I'm in for a long cycle which I o in. Either way af will give me something to go by and start again


----------



## nickisams2012

Did any of your opk gradually increase in darkness or just appear one day?


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Did any of your opk gradually increase in darkness or just appear one day?

I think it does for some ladies but not for others! For me, they def get really close to positives a few days out from a real positive but i dont actually see a progression.


----------



## Praying4Num1

nickisams2012 said:


> Did any of your opk gradually increase in darkness or just appear one day?

Hi nickisams2012!

My OPK did get gradually darker. I have attached a photo of all of mine combined for this cycle.

Hope this helps!
 



Attached Files:







20131125_193723.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 5


----------



## frenchiemenno

Bee Bee said:


> frenchiemenno said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I pretty much stopped counting the days because my cycle is officially over 2 months now :( so I have NO idea if I've ovulated or not but I have been temping for the last few days. No PMS in sight....
> 
> Im temping orally, but is the other way really better????
> 
> I've heard its more accurate. Mostly for us ladies that are mouth breathers at night (I am). But still, I think it's still fairly accurate as long as you do everything exactly in the way you need to do it, in the exact same way every day.
> 
> I just hear its better for ladies who have a hard time getting steady temps. :) But both methods are acceptable. You could also go anally if you really want to go that route! lol
> 
> Oh! And just remember that if you do switch to vaginally or anally, you cant use that thermometer for mouths ever again! lolClick to expand...

Haha no worries there! I don't think I would go back to orally after switching:wacko:

Im definitely not a mouth breather! So no problems there but I do feel like my temperatures are a little weird:shrug:

Maybe I should consider switching then!


----------



## nickisams2012

Praying4Num1 said:


> nickisams2012 said:
> 
> 
> Did any of your opk gradually increase in darkness or just appear one day?
> 
> Hi nickisams2012!
> 
> My OPK did get gradually darker. I have attached a photo of all of mine combined for this cycle.
> 
> Hope this helps!Click to expand...


Thank you my cheap
Ones don't show this but my my cbm sticks do and they r saying high on the monitor I'm hoping I may still have a surge have to see what happens :)


----------



## frenchiemenno

I just received the opks I ordered off amazon. When do you guys start testing with those??? 

I have no idea when I ovulate so I'm not sure when I should start using them :S


----------



## nickisams2012

frenchiemenno said:


> I just received the opks I ordered off amazon. When do you guys start testing with those???
> 
> I have no idea when I ovulate so I'm not sure when I should start using them :S

Where r u in your current cycle


----------



## Bee Bee

frenchiemenno said:


> I just received the opks I ordered off amazon. When do you guys start testing with those???
> 
> I have no idea when I ovulate so I'm not sure when I should start using them :S

They _say_ starting from CD10 until you Ovulate. Some ladies O sooner than that if they have something like a 22 day cycle. Me, personally, I don't O until atleast CD17 since I have 30-35 day cycles. 

Still, CD10 is a good start! Otherwise, i guess for you, if you wanted to start trying soon, you could start once you see your temps dropping? Do you have a chart on FF? I wanna stalk it!


----------



## frenchiemenno

No I don't have one yet since I only just started temping and im still waiting for AF to show up. I don't really know if I will have one on there since my cycles haven't been regular lately. I'm trying to eat healthier because I remember when I got married my cycles started being somewhat regular. We we're having green smoothies for breakfast everyday! We're just starting that up again so hopefully that will help :)

I will let you know when AF show up!!! :winkwink:


----------



## nickisams2012

My temp is now going back up x


----------



## Bee Bee

I'm sorry nicki! :( I don't know whats going on with yours unfortunately! 

AFM: I'm now on CD1  AF finally got me when I got home from Thanksgiving festivities. I'm glad it held off until now! Would not of been fun feeling as icky as I do right now while with my family. 

Glad to see my LP is definitely 12 days. My cycle, not so sure on it yet. It was 35 days then 33. So, not exactly sure on when I'll O or see AF. But, I have a good idea of which week it'll happen in at least!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bee Bee said:


> I'm sorry nicki! :( I don't know whats going on with yours unfortunately!
> 
> AFM: I'm now on CD1  AF finally got me when I got home from Thanksgiving festivities. I'm glad it held off until now! Would not of been fun feeling as icky as I do right now while with my family.
> 
> Glad to see my LP is definitely 12 days. My cycle, not so sure on it yet. It was 35 days then 33. So, not exactly sure on when I'll O or see AF. But, I have a good idea of which week it'll happen in at least!

Boooooo :( 

Lots and lots of :dust: for all of you ladies this cycle. I'm keeping everything crossed!!


----------



## frenchiemenno

Hi ladies, 
so I decided to take my very first opk just a few minutes ago to see if I would get two lines or not. Well I did! The test line almost looks as dark as the control line, maybe not quite as much but they look very very similar!!!! Unfortunately I don't know what is going on :S


----------



## LoveKin

Hello everyone! I would love to join :) DH and I are 24 and we have been married for a year and a half. We are loving married life and are both super excited to start our family!

I am currently on CD 9 of my very first cycle TTC #1. I usually have cycles around 33 days with ovulation around CD 18. I chart my BBT and have been for the past seven cycles. My cycles range from 29-35 days with one cycle being over 70 days! All were ovulatory though so I take comfort in that. Hopefully all is normal for this cycle and it is a short TTC journey!

Let's hope for some December BFP's!


----------



## Bee Bee

LoveKin said:


> Hello everyone! I would love to join :) DH and I are 24 and we have been married for a year and a half. We are loving married life and are both super excited to start our family!
> 
> I am currently on CD 9 of my very first cycle TTC #1. I usually have cycles around 33 days with ovulation around CD 18. I chart my BBT and have been for the past seven cycles. My cycles range from 29-35 days with one cycle being over 70 days! All were ovulatory though so I take comfort in that. Hopefully all is normal for this cycle and it is a short TTC journey!
> 
> Let's hope for some December BFP's!

Hello and welcome! :D You and I's cycles sound similar, mine are somewhere between 30-35 days. 



frenchiemenno said:


> Hi ladies,
> so I decided to take my very first opk just a few minutes ago to see if I would get two lines or not. Well I did! The test line almost looks as dark as the control line, maybe not quite as much but they look very very similar!!!! Unfortunately I don't know what is going on :S

I think you should always get some sort of second line, but the darkness will only change when close to O. 

Maybe you're close? :) Then maybe that means this lonnnggggg cycle will end soon! Keep testing for a few days and see what happens! Exciting!


----------



## frenchiemenno

How sweet would that be!!! :D I will definitely keep you guys posted :) 
Might take some more opks to see if they are getting darker. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hollynesss

I have some major catching up to do on this thread! Sorry I haven't contributed, my life has been an absolute whirlwind of work, school, homework, and holiday visits :) Due to some unforeseen circumstances, it does not look like we'll be TTC this cycle :/ My husband was laid off last week, and he would really rather wait until he has a new job before we try for a baby. The rational side of me knows that its the right thing to do, but the emotional side keeps saying "He'll have a job in the next 9 months! Go for it!"

I will be O'ing in about 10 days, so my fingers are crossed quite tightly that either he'll find a job or change his mind about TTC this cycle!


----------



## LoveKin

Hollynesss said:


> I have some major catching up to do on this thread! Sorry I haven't contributed, my life has been an absolute whirlwind of work, school, homework, and holiday visits :) Due to some unforeseen circumstances, it does not look like we'll be TTC this cycle :/ My husband was laid off last week, and he would really rather wait until he has a new job before we try for a baby. The rational side of me knows that its the right thing to do, but the emotional side keeps saying "He'll have a job in the next 9 months! Go for it!"
> 
> I will be O'ing in about 10 days, so my fingers are crossed quite tightly that either he'll find a job or change his mind about TTC this cycle!

I'm so sorry! I can't imagine having to back out after waiting so long for this month so I feel for you! I will definitely keep my fingers crossed that he gets a job before you ovulate!

Keep busy and you'll be TTC before you know it :)


----------



## toasty6

Hey guys, can I join this newbie group? I am brand spanking new to this!

A little about me: I'm Shaina, 23 years old and newly married to my amazing husband David as of September 27. We have been together for two years and we both have always wanted children. I'm a nursing student and also work as a dialysis technician, so I'm quite busy between work and school right now. I will graduate in May, so no matter what happens with TTC, at least I will be done with school before having a baby.

I've been using Fertility Friend to track my BBT, but I don't think I have been doing it very accurately. I wake up at different times depending on if I'm working or not, and I know that time difference can affect it. I'm currently on CD19 and it hasn't detected fertility yet based on the temperatures (probably inaccurate), but it has had me in a fertile patch for the past 5 days.

I don't really know what to classify my normal cycle time period as. I started BC about 10 years ago, as my periods were quite irregular. I first started periods at 11 and we gave them a couple of years to regulate and they never did, so ever since then I have been on the pill. I stopped taking it recently though, because my doctor took too long to phone in my refill (and I procrastinated calling the pharmacy), and to my surprise, I got my period 28 days later. Perfect! So we'll see if this happens the next time around. I know it can take a while for things to regulate (if they ever do) after being on BC for an extended period of time, so I was at least encouraged that I got my period when I was hoping to!

There was also some question as to whether or not I had PCOS as a teenager, but for some reason (I don't remember) we never went through with the official diagnosing, or ultrasounds or anything like that. I'm 99% sure they just based that possibility on my abdominal pain/cramping and irregular periods, but we ended up figuring out that I had a stomach ulcer causing the abdominal pain. (Yikes, what kind of teenager gets an ulcer?!) I was on Metformin for a short time, maybe a year or so. This has all been at least 6 or 7 years ago. I don't currently have any signs of having PCOS, but I am overweight.

My husband and I have been considering getting ourselves both checked out to make sure everything is good as far as our fertility goes. He has never had a sperm count done, but he is also young (26) and never tried to have a child before. I'm in the same boat. I get my yearly paps (actually, it's past time for one now) but other than that I have had no extra OB/GYN workups. The way insurance is so picky nowadays, I'm afraid that it would cost extra to get tests done that are not necessary, as it's not like we have been trying for a year or anything.

Anyways, I'm sorry this got long-winded. I tend to do that... Hahaha thanks for this thread!


----------



## Bee Bee

Hollynesss said:


> I have some major catching up to do on this thread! Sorry I haven't contributed, my life has been an absolute whirlwind of work, school, homework, and holiday visits :) Due to some unforeseen circumstances, it does not look like we'll be TTC this cycle :/ My husband was laid off last week, and he would really rather wait until he has a new job before we try for a baby. The rational side of me knows that its the right thing to do, but the emotional side keeps saying "He'll have a job in the next 9 months! Go for it!"
> 
> I will be O'ing in about 10 days, so my fingers are crossed quite tightly that either he'll find a job or change his mind about TTC this cycle!

Yeah im also thinking that 9 months is plenty of time to find another job! ;p But I can understand his concern, jobs are hard to find right now. Well, I hope he finds another one soon! 



toasty6 said:


> Hey guys, can I join this newbie group? I am brand spanking new to this!
> 
> A little about me: I'm Shaina, 23 years old and newly married to my amazing husband David as of September 27. We have been together for two years and we both have always wanted children. I'm a nursing student and also work as a dialysis technician, so I'm quite busy between work and school right now. I will graduate in May, so no matter what happens with TTC, at least I will be done with school before having a baby.
> 
> I've been using Fertility Friend to track my BBT, but I don't think I have been doing it very accurately. I wake up at different times depending on if I'm working or not, and I know that time difference can affect it. I'm currently on CD19 and it hasn't detected fertility yet based on the temperatures (probably inaccurate), but it has had me in a fertile patch for the past 5 days.
> 
> I don't really know what to classify my normal cycle time period as. I started BC about 10 years ago, as my periods were quite irregular. I first started periods at 11 and we gave them a couple of years to regulate and they never did, so ever since then I have been on the pill. I stopped taking it recently though, because my doctor took too long to phone in my refill (and I procrastinated calling the pharmacy), and to my surprise, I got my period 28 days later. Perfect! So we'll see if this happens the next time around. I know it can take a while for things to regulate (if they ever do) after being on BC for an extended period of time, so I was at least encouraged that I got my period when I was hoping to!
> 
> There was also some question as to whether or not I had PCOS as a teenager, but for some reason (I don't remember) we never went through with the official diagnosing, or ultrasounds or anything like that. I'm 99% sure they just based that possibility on my abdominal pain/cramping and irregular periods, but we ended up figuring out that I had a stomach ulcer causing the abdominal pain. (Yikes, what kind of teenager gets an ulcer?!) I was on Metformin for a short time, maybe a year or so. This has all been at least 6 or 7 years ago. I don't currently have any signs of having PCOS, but I am overweight.
> 
> My husband and I have been considering getting ourselves both checked out to make sure everything is good as far as our fertility goes. He has never had a sperm count done, but he is also young (26) and never tried to have a child before. I'm in the same boat. I get my yearly paps (actually, it's past time for one now) but other than that I have had no extra OB/GYN workups. The way insurance is so picky nowadays, I'm afraid that it would cost extra to get tests done that are not necessary, as it's not like we have been trying for a year or anything.
> 
> Anyways, I'm sorry this got long-winded. I tend to do that... Hahaha thanks for this thread!

Hi Shaina! Welcome! :) I dont mind the long winded-ness! My hubby and I havent done a sperm count yet either; hopefully we wont need to!

Heres to hopin that your cycle is regular! :D


----------



## nickisams2012

Cd 31 temps slowing going back down just want her to appear now so I know I can start again fresh and see if I ovulate this time round :(


----------



## Praying4Num1

First and foremost: I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving and welcome to the newcomers!

Just a little update on my end:
I did take a pregnancy test on Thanksgiving day and to say the least it was questionable. However, I did take two others on Friday and Saturday and both were negative. I believe AF is arriving so we will just have to try again. I do have a question for the ladies that may know this: at what point or how long into trying should you have your DH's swimmers checked out? I hope it doesn't have to come to that but...

Bee Bee: I am going to begin charting bbt's starting tomorrow. I might need your help on interpreting if mine are somewhat normal!

:dust: to all!


----------



## Bee Bee

Praying4Num1 said:


> First and foremost: I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving and welcome to the newcomers!
> 
> Just a little update on my end:
> I did take a pregnancy test on Thanksgiving day and to say the least it was questionable. However, I did take two others on Friday and Saturday and both were negative. I believe AF is arriving so we will just have to try again. I do have a question for the ladies that may know this: at what point or how long into trying should you have your DH's swimmers checked out? I hope it doesn't have to come to that but...
> 
> Bee Bee: I am going to begin charting bbt's starting tomorrow. I might need your help on interpreting if mine are somewhat normal!
> 
> :dust: to all!

From what I hear, atleast a year of TTC. I suppose though that you can test them at any point! I suggest just calling your doc and seeing what they think or talking to your insurance and see what they cover. (not sure if that would be covered in a standard check up or not lol. Men's health is not as inclusive as women's health is)

And sure! I will try to help as best as I can! :D I'm still a newbie to BBT myself but I think I have a pretty good grasp on it! :)


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Cd 31 temps slowing going back down just want her to appear now so I know I can start again fresh and see if I ovulate this time round :(

I hope she comes for you soon too! I forget, do you know how long your cycles are? Was it in the 30's?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Sending lots of :dust: to all of you ladies for December! Hope we see some Christmas BFP's!


----------



## Reba1987

Hey guys I'm new here and new to TTC

I lost my first pregnancy in August. :angel:

I have not actively TTC before, I don't really understand temping but I have been keeping track of my periods for forever (aren't smart phones, great?!)

We didn't use protection November, going with the whole "whatever happens happens" idea, but we were both so disappointed when I got a negative on Thanksgiving that we decided to actively try this time around. 

I'm on cycle day 3 so maybe we will have a new years surprise :D :happy dance:

__
More about us : 
I am 26 and my boyfriend is 31, we are madly in love and can't wait to have a little one around here. He works in music and film and I am a student (6th year senior, woo woo) of Anthropology.


----------



## Bee Bee

Reba1987 said:


> Hey guys I'm new here and new to TTC
> 
> I lost my first pregnancy in August. :angel:
> 
> I have not actively TTC before, I don't really understand temping but I have been keeping track of my periods for forever (aren't smart phones, great?!)
> 
> We didn't use protection November, going with the whole "whatever happens happens" idea, but we were both so disappointed when I got a negative on Thanksgiving that we decided to actively try this time around.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 3 so maybe we will have a new years surprise :D :happy dance:
> 
> __
> More about us :
> I am 26 and my boyfriend is 31, we are madly in love and can't wait to have a little one around here. He works in music and film and I am a student (6th year senior, woo woo) of Anthropology.

Welcome! 

I'm so sorry about your angel baby. :( On the other hand, the full on TTC is exciting though!!! I'm CD5 right now so you and I aren't too far off! How long are your cycles? O:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Reba1987 said:


> Hey guys I'm new here and new to TTC
> 
> I lost my first pregnancy in August. :angel:
> 
> I have not actively TTC before, I don't really understand temping but I have been keeping track of my periods for forever (aren't smart phones, great?!)
> 
> We didn't use protection November, going with the whole "whatever happens happens" idea, but we were both so disappointed when I got a negative on Thanksgiving that we decided to actively try this time around.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 3 so maybe we will have a new years surprise :D :happy dance:
> 
> __
> More about us :
> I am 26 and my boyfriend is 31, we are madly in love and can't wait to have a little one around here. He works in music and film and I am a student (6th year senior, woo woo) of Anthropology.

Sorry about your loss hun. I'm sending lots of :dust: your way!


----------



## Bee Bee

Hey Ladies! 

I don't know if you noticed, but I updated the first post with everyone who is in this thread along with some info about each (from what y'all have mentioned on here) If anything needs correcting, or if you want to add anything, let me know! 

I would love to know when y'all are testing next! :D


----------



## Reba1987

My last cycle was 29 days.
My app that I'm using (fertility friend) says that I'm due to O sometime 13th-15th... hopefully it's correct!

The 2WW nearly killed me this month so I can't wait to get December over with! 

How cool would it be to have a christmas/new years surprise?! :xmas5:

TMI warning : I don't usually orgasm during sex, sometimes I do and sometimes I really can't --- so when I last conceived it was when my boyfriend decided to use a vibrator on me and so we orgasmed at the same time. I swear this is why I conceived. So we are going to try to make all the babymakin' super fun/pleasurable this month for us both -- I hope it works! 

baby dust to everyone!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bee Bee said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I don't know if you noticed, but I updated the first post with everyone who is in this thread along with some info about each (from what y'all have mentioned on here) If anything needs correcting, or if you want to add anything, let me know!
> 
> I would love to know when y'all are testing next! :D

It looks really good Britt :thumbup:


----------



## Bee Bee

Reba1987 said:


> My last cycle was 29 days.
> My app that I'm using (fertility friend) says that I'm due to O sometime 13th-15th... hopefully it's correct!
> 
> The 2WW nearly killed me this month so I can't wait to get December over with!
> 
> How cool would it be to have a christmas/new years surprise?! :xmas5:
> 
> TMI warning : I don't usually orgasm during sex, sometimes I do and sometimes I really can't --- so when I last conceived it was when my boyfriend decided to use a vibrator on me and so we orgasmed at the same time. I swear this is why I conceived. So we are going to try to make all the babymakin' super fun/pleasurable this month for us both -- I hope it works!
> 
> baby dust to everyone!

FF says sometime between 16th-20th for me! So, right after you will I guess  But I have longer cycles. 

Yeah, I found my first TWW really hard but the second one wasn't nearly as bad. Atleast not until actual test time! hahaha. And I really hope a bunch of us get BFP Christmas presents this year!!

Some people believe that a female O can definitely help! Plus, that's sort of the whole point of DTD isn't it? For everyone to be happy ;) So, it definitely makes things easier when both sides are enjoying the process. 

Well, continue having fun and good luck! :D


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I found I was much more relaxed last cycle, maybe that was part of our luck. My cycles were still slowly starting to get back to normal after my cyst rupture in September. We used Pre-Seed as well (we've used it since it helped us conceive our son). My normal cycles were 30 days, but since September they were more like 32 days (probably due to stress).


----------



## frenchiemenno

Sending lots of :dust: your way ladies!!!! 

I've heard its good to stay lying down after BD and also having an orgasm to kind of rake it all in :thumbup:

Still waiting for AF to show up....


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I don't know if this helped us or not, but I'll share anyway ;) after bd'ing I would lay down for 5-10 minutes with my legs hung in the air. LOL sounds weird I know, but it worked for us last time and it worked this time. My husband always laughed at me lol


----------



## Bee Bee

DenyseGiguere said:


> I don't know if this helped us or not, but I'll share anyway ;) after bd'ing I would lay down for 5-10 minutes with my legs hung in the air. LOL sounds weird I know, but it worked for us last time and it worked this time. My husband always laughed at me lol

Hey, I do the same thing. :D I just lay on my back in the fetal position with a pillow under my butt for a good 5-10 mins after  

Apparently this was how I was conceived (yes, I know my own conception story; have my whole life lol) so I figure it obviously works


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bee Bee said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if this helped us or not, but I'll share anyway ;) after bd'ing I would lay down for 5-10 minutes with my legs hung in the air. LOL sounds weird I know, but it worked for us last time and it worked this time. My husband always laughed at me lol
> 
> Hey, I do the same thing. :D I just lay on my back in the fetal position with a pillow under my butt for a good 5-10 mins after
> 
> Apparently this was how I was conceived (yes, I know my own conception story; have my whole life lol) so I figure it obviously worksClick to expand...

Oh good, I thought you would all make fun of me lol. I told my husband that I can't be the only woman that does it lol. And hey it worked for us twice :)


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm I'm Ashley! 21 and TTC number 1! I'm on CD 11 and hoping to ovulate soon. Testing the 22nd!


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> I'm I'm Ashley! 21 and TTC number 1! I'm on CD 11 and hoping to ovulate soon. Testing the 22nd!


Hi Ashley!!! Welcome!! :D

How long have you been trying? :)


----------



## Ashley1021

I had my implanon out on October 27th and started then! I didn't get my period until November 22nd.. Currently on cd12 and hoping I ovulate soon. I'm staying away from charting and opks until January. I I don't get my Xmas BFP I will be pulling out every resources! Vitamins, opks, charting, temping, CM everything! Lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Ashley1021 said:


> I'm I'm Ashley! 21 and TTC number 1! I'm on CD 11 and hoping to ovulate soon. Testing the 22nd!

Hi, and welcome! :wave:

Good luck and lots of :dust:


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> I had my implanon out on October 27th and started then! I didn't get my period until November 22nd.. Currently on cd12 and hoping I ovulate soon. I'm staying away from charting and opks until January. I I don't get my Xmas BFP I will be pulling out every resources! Vitamins, opks, charting, temping, CM everything! Lol

Oh cool! I was on implanon as well. :) Same thing happened with me too, got it out Sept 23, first period came back October 28th. 

That's actually a good thing though, you and I could of easily not seen our periods for months! O: My sis didn't see hers for 4 months. 

I hope you get your BFP this month! (PS. Doc say its good to start vitamins as early as possible. My doc said 8 week before conception is best, if possible ;) )


----------



## Ashley1021

I'll buy some after work! A multivitamin with folic acid right?! And I'm avoiding stores because I know if I go in I'll buy opks and be devistated if I'm not Oing! So I posted another forum but I'll just ask here- do any of you get diharrea when you ovulate? The past two days I have and my fertility app says I could be ovulating. I don't have EWCM but my panties are drenched wet. It's like a clear wet fluid.. Idk! So confusing


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> I'll buy some after work! A multivitamin with folic acid right?! And I'm avoiding stores because I know if I go in I'll buy opks and be devistated if I'm not Oing! So I posted another forum but I'll just ask here- do any of you get diharrea when you ovulate? The past two days I have and my fertility app says I could be ovulating. I don't have EWCM but my panties are drenched wet. It's like a clear wet fluid.. Idk! So confusing

I don't personally! I tend to a bit when on AF since it upsets my stomach, could be same for you and O. Otherwise, it could just be a coincidence! Wet and slippery is good! That is actually also fertile CM. Some women don't get EWCM, so don't worry if you don't (I kind of get it, but maybe only a patch or two of it, nothing major). Essentially, the more slippery it is, the better it is for sperm to swim through. :)


----------



## toasty6

Ashley1021 said:


> I'll buy some after work! A multivitamin with folic acid right?! And I'm avoiding stores because I know if I go in I'll buy opks and be devistated if I'm not Oing! So I posted another forum but I'll just ask here- do any of you get diharrea when you ovulate? The past two days I have and my fertility app says I could be ovulating. I don't have EWCM but my panties are drenched wet. It's like a clear wet fluid.. Idk! So confusing


I don't know about the diarrhea part, but my panties do get wet with CM while I'm ovulating... sometimes it's watery and sometimes it's EW consistency. 

My FF told me I ovulated on the 29th. My temperature finally spiked on the chart. Once I get paid I plan on ordering a BBT thermometer and once I start my next cycle, I will get up at the same time every day to take my temperature. So, I am 4DPO now! I had EWCM the 28th, 29th, and 30th, so pretty much the day before, day of, and day after ovulation. The day of ovulation, I had some cramping and left ovary pain, so I predicted that I was ovulating then anyways (CD17), and FF confirmed it once my temp stayed up for a few days. Maybe I'll add my chart on here, I see that some people have their chart in their sig.

DH says I have been super quick-tempered and moody lately (although I admit it's been for the past couple of months, not just the past couple of weeks). I wonder if it's just getting used to married life or if it's hormonal, or both? Hmmm. Another weird thing, my hair started falling out in clumps (during/right after showering) yesterday and today. Normally, when I comb it there's a few stray hairs, but I'd run my hand through my hair that first time and my whole hand was covered. Gross. I know everyone loses lots of hair every day but that's not usual for me. My hair is thin enough to begin with, I can't afford to lose any more! :nope:


----------



## Ashley1021

Oh yay! Fiancé and I DTD on Sunday and will again tonight! He works 15 hour days so he's usually tired! But i refuse to miss that egg


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> Oh yay! Fiancé and I DTD on Sunday and will again tonight! He works 15 hour days so he's usually tired! But i refuse to miss that egg

 And yes, sorry, a multivitamin with folic acid is good! I think they say 400 mcg at least (mine personally has 800mcg) then I hear DHA, iron and Vitamin D is also good :)


----------



## frenchiemenno

Hi ladies!! Hope I'm not bugging anyone with this but here's what happened: I've been taking opks for the past week or so, but was getting discouraged because it seemed like they were getting darker and then lighter.:wacko: But last night I felt like my right ovary was a little sore. At least it felt like there was something going on down there.... and I was getting quite nervous because I was wondering if something bad would happen. But anyways I just took an opk and it looks darker than all the other ones Ive taken!What do you guys think????
 



Attached Files:







Dec.3.2013.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Bee Bee

frenchiemenno said:


> Hi ladies!! Hope I'm not bugging anyone with this but here's what happened: I've been taking opks for the past week or so, but was getting discouraged because it seemed like they were getting darker and then lighter.:wacko: But last night I felt like my right ovary was a little sore. At least it felt like there was something going on down there.... and I was getting quite nervous because I was wondering if something bad would happen. But anyways I just took an opk and it looks darker than all the other ones Ive taken!What do you guys think????

Looks positive to me!!! BD TIMEEEE


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Ladies! So a bunch of my TTC buddies on FB grabbed some psychic readings for fun! I got mind in tonight if you want to read it! This one is from Cheri22, I'm also expecting one from Spirit. I'm not taking too too much heed into this but I'm really interested in some parts! Here it is under the spoiler:


Spoiler
GIRL - DECEMBER so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in.
They are showing your daughter to always be smart. The type that is going to be able to figure things out on her own. She likes to do it her way. So when a teacher gives her an assignment, although the end result will be the same, she would rather do things that make her more comfortable. Something that she enjoys.

She is always mellow and patient. Has no problems with waiting her turn and certainly is kind enough to let other people go first and does not bother her in the slightest.

She is someone who is always going to be up for anything. You can take her pretty much anywhere with you and shes going to have fun. Turn it into a time that is very entertaining and always up beat. She does not demand things and seems to be accepting of whatever comes her way. Often sharing whatever she does have with people less fortunate.

When ti comes to career paths, they are showing her linked to working in an accounting position.

When ti comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 26. They will have two girls of their own.




GIRL - JULY so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

When it comes to your daughter, she is always going to be upbeat and fun. Always the type that will reach out and just make sure that everyone else is having a good time. if they are not, she is the type that is always going to be able to make them laugh, take their minds off what is happening and cheer them up. Its hard to be in a bad mood when your around her.

They give the name "Hailey" so not sure if this rings any connection for you at all.

I am seeing her as someone who is always going to be a goal oriented person. She has a board in her room that keeps her on track and seems like she is the one that will ensure that she hands things in on time.

Your daughter is always going to love to get to know people. is often very much a "party" type person. not that she is wild, but is more social. loves to interact with people and see what its all about. 

They are showing her as someone who is always really creative. I am seeing her being really good with drawing and really loves charcoal, and drawing people. The more to the person, the happier she is.

When ti comes to career paths they are showing her working in an administrative position.

When ti comes to marriage I am seeing her closer to 25. They will have two girls of their own



BOY - OCTOBER so this is either birth month conceive month or the month you find out in
They are showing me someone who is always young. He tends to be the one that acts more on impulse and how he is feeling at the moment. Its not that its not the right solution to what he is doing, but at times ends up making more work for himself and taking a bit longer to get it done.

They are showing me someone who is always going to be a kid at heart. Does not matter what age he is, it seems like he is the one that is always going to want to try the latest gadgets. He seems like he is always going to love anything robotic and seems like using race cars (remote control) is something that he is going to enjoy. They are showing him as a pre-teen actually holding clubs, where everyone comes over and plays on this course that he has made out of mounds of dirt. Its like an obstacle course and I really feel that your son and husband have put it together.

When he gets older, will always take a more mechanical way of looking at things and becomes quite handy around the house. Although he keeps himself entertained and busy he will always make sure that he keeps time for his family.

When ti comes to marriage I am seeing him closer to 27. They will have two boys of their own.

When it comes to career paths, they are showing him linked to working in a mechanic position.


What's really interesting to me is that this reading was for up to 4 children and she stopped at 3. I personally want 3 children, my husband tends to disagree but I definitely want 3. 

For daughter #1, she sounds like the same personality as me. Her career is interesting because my husband is a tax accountant. And long story short is that my hubby will eventually be running the company he works for currently. (He works for his best friend and his family) So, I sort of had the thought that maybe he would still be working there and maybe our daughter would end up working for her daddy? Also the fact it says December is really exciting! I'm hoping that it means conceive month and it's this December (not next! lol) otherwise if it's birth month then I probably won't see a BFP till March...

For Daughter #2, she sounds more like a mix of my husband and I. The drawing is interesting because I am an artist and work in the arts. 

For Son, he sounds EXACTLY like my husband! Everything sounds just like him and the fact that she mentioned they would do that activity together sounds so much like something my husband would do. He already does these sorts of activities with our nieces and nephews. 

Anyway, I'll let y'all know when I get my second reading. I'm excited to see if anything is the same!


----------



## toasty6

That's cool! I have never had anything like that done and I didn't know people did it for unborn children too. So they just did it on Facebook? I wouldn't be comfortable going somewhere to have that done but I am much more comfortable online and I'm always curious about everything.

I just took my BBT when DH woke me to say goodbye when he left for work. It's staying well above cover line but I'm only 5dpo so I know it's supposed to do that whether I am pregnant or not. I just think I'm going to go crazy though with all this because it's only cycle 1 for crying out loud and I want this SO bad and I know how unusual it is to get pregnant on the first try. I already know I'm going to be SO disappointed if we don't conceive within the next few months. I'm an overachiever haha I want my BFP this month!

FF tells me to test on December 18, by the way. That would be 4 days after a missed period. If I am in that situation, I'll wait until then to test rather than drive myself crazy and test over and over again too early. Here's to praying the witch doesn't show up!!!

I think I may have had a baby dream in some way (don't remember at all) because I woke up just really really wanting this more than usual. Babies are on my mind!!


----------



## Bee Bee

toasty6 said:


> That's cool! I have never had anything like that done and I didn't know people did it for unborn children too. So they just did it on Facebook? I wouldn't be comfortable going somewhere to have that done but I am much more comfortable online and I'm always curious about everything.
> 
> I just took my BBT when DH woke me to say goodbye when he left for work. It's staying well above cover line but I'm only 5dpo so I know it's supposed to do that whether I am pregnant or not. I just think I'm going to go crazy though with all this because it's only cycle 1 for crying out loud and I want this SO bad and I know how unusual it is to get pregnant on the first try. I already know I'm going to be SO disappointed if we don't conceive within the next few months. I'm an overachiever haha I want my BFP this month!
> 
> FF tells me to test on December 18, by the way. That would be 4 days after a missed period. If I am in that situation, I'll wait until then to test rather than drive myself crazy and test over and over again too early. Here's to praying the witch doesn't show up!!!
> 
> I think I may have had a baby dream in some way (don't remember at all) because I woke up just really really wanting this more than usual. Babies are on my mind!!

They have their own sites they did it from. But I took advantage of Spirit's Black Friday deal on Facebook. Anyway, there are a few people that do fertility readings. So, they talk about unborn children. Spirit also does stuff about your future pregnancy and things to specifically help you conceive. So, I'll be interested to see what she says! 

I know how you feel! I was hoping for the first month as well even though I knew it was gonna be a long shot.  Personally, we didn't time things right so I knew I was out the first month, but I still hoped! Honestly, I've been finding it easier to deal with the longer I am TTC. I'm sure you will too! (if it even goes that long!) 

Oh and I say you can start testing as early as 11DPO. Or, if you want to wait until missed period then go for it the day after~! I feel like 4 days after is too long to wait hahahaha 

Babydust!!


----------



## Hollynesss

That psychic reading stuff is kind of fun :) I don't necessarily believe in any of it, but its fun nonetheless!

Do any of you ladies OH's take any kind of vitamins? I know that zinc is important for their little swimmers :thumbup: I was wondering if anyone had a good brand to recommend!

I am currently on CD 12, so O should be coming up in about 5-6 days. I'm still carrying on like normal and am hoping I can use my seductive powers to change my husbands mind about TTC this cycle ;) 

He hasn't hasn't had any interviews yet, but one place will have an opening on Jan 1, and said they'd call him in for an interview later this month. FX!


----------



## nickisams2012

Cd 35 no show of af still getting -tive opks so not ovulating either I honesty can't remember my cycle lengths b4 bcp x


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Cd 35 no show of af still getting -tive opks so not ovulating either I honesty can't remember my cycle lengths b4 bcp x

Yeah I couldnt either! D: 

I can't remember, how long have you been testing with the OPKs this month? Maybe it's time to try out a preg test? O: 


AFM: CD9, shouldnt O for another 10 days atleast. Gonna start testing with OPKs though in 4-5 days. 

It's freezing here in Denver! It's -4 at the moment! We usually have very mild winters here so this cold snap is really strange!


----------



## nickisams2012

Been testing since cd 10 on opk cheap ones my clear blue monitor went up to high on cd22 and wet low and is back to high again now sooo confusing


----------



## persephone13

Hey everyone! I'm Bea, and I'm in cycle #2, ttc for #1. Just thought I would drop in and say hi after Bee Bee told me about this thread!
:flower:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

persephone13 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Bea, and I'm in cycle #2, ttc for #1. Just thought I would drop in and say hi after Bee Bee told me about this thread!
> :flower:


Welcome! :wave: best of luck TTC! Hope you get a BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## frenchiemenno

persephone13 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Bea, and I'm in cycle #2, ttc for #1. Just thought I would drop in and say hi after Bee Bee told me about this thread!
> :flower:

Welcome Bea!!!! Lots of Baby dust to you!!! :D :dust:


----------



## persephone13

Thanks everyone! I'm 3 DPO today, supposed to be testing Dec 16th...if I can hold out that long!


----------



## Bee Bee

persephone13 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm Bea, and I'm in cycle #2, ttc for #1. Just thought I would drop in and say hi after Bee Bee told me about this thread!
> :flower:

Hiiii! Glad to see you came by! Welcome :D


----------



## Ashley1021

Ugh! It's freezing in MN! -45 degree windchill! Fiancé has been too tired to DTD lately- which sucks because I believe I ovulated yesterday rather than Tuesday based on cramps! So frustrating! I think I'm out. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> Ugh! It's freezing in MN! -45 degree windchill! Fiancé has been too tired to DTD lately- which sucks because I believe I ovulated yesterday rather than Tuesday based on cramps! So frustrating! I think I'm out. Hope everyone is doing well!


All I got to say is NOPE! lol Its like -4 here and thats cold enough thank you! 

I'm sorry hun! D: If you O'd yesterday then maybe go ahead and try to DTD tonight or tomorrow? You might still catch it! (since we never really know EXACTLY when the egg is released! Plus, it sits around for 24 hours after its released)


----------



## toasty6

Today is 8dpo and I've been having heartburn the last few days. This is a chronic problem but I take medication daily for it, so I don't usually have reflux unless I've had a spicy meal or eaten too close to bedtime or something, but here lately it's been almost all the time the last few days. Hmmm... My Pregnancy Monitor on FF gives me more points every day (I know it doesn't truly mean anything but it's still making me hopeful). Right now I'm at 31 points (on a scale to 100), but I know that I'm still really early in my luteal phase. Also, I noticed my temp charting is in a triphasic pattern, which COULD mean something! FX :)


----------



## Bee Bee

toasty6 said:


> Today is 8dpo and I've been having heartburn the last few days. This is a chronic problem but I take medication daily for it, so I don't usually have reflux unless I've had a spicy meal or eaten too close to bedtime or something, but here lately it's been almost all the time the last few days. Hmmm... My Pregnancy Monitor on FF gives me more points every day (I know it doesn't truly mean anything but it's still making me hopeful). Right now I'm at 31 points (on a scale to 100), but I know that I'm still really early in my luteal phase. Also, I noticed my temp charting is in a triphasic pattern, which COULD mean something! FX :)


OOooohhh~! I hope so!! FX'd for you!! 


AFM: CD12, should O sometime in the next week. So, Hubby is "on the clock" again and we'll BD every other night till I know I O'd for sure. 

My second reading came in from Spirit and she said a Girl and January. Cheri said Girl/December. Which is interesting because the months can either be conceive month, the month the baby is born or the month I find out in. 

soooo maybe, just maybe I will conceive in December and find out in January? I cant test until Christmas morning at the earliest (which should be 9DPO) and I am expecting my period around the 28th. So, I'm hoping that's what will happen! :D


----------



## BrittanyC

Whoops, kind of lost track of this thread! Hey new ladies! Weve been busy moving into a new house, so everythings been kind of nuts. Let me tell you, moving during freezing weather is a horrible idea. We managed to keep up with my cycle despite being exhausted, which now puts me at 6DPO. Of course, Im totally impatient and Im pretty sure Im driving DH nuts. At some point, I managed to lose my thermometer in one of the moving boxes somewhere, so thats been no help. Im set to test on Friday the 13th, so that should be lucky, right?


----------



## nickisams2012

Have the the link for the spirit person who have u a reading? X


----------



## toasty6

Now up to 55 points on my "pregnancy monitor" thing. 11 DPO. I ordered 25 Wondfo tests from Amazon that should arrive tomorrow... AF due the 14th according to FF, putting me on a 32 day cycle. My temperature dipped two days ago by 0.6 degrees and then came right back up since then--don't know how accurate it was thoug because the day it was lower, I woke up having to pee so bad and I went to relieve myself and then realized I had forgotten to temp, plus it was later in the morning than usual (day off work). Anyways, I know the point of getting it taken before you get up is so you get the lowest temperature to be accurate, so my thinking is that even though I had gotten up for a minute, maybe it still was truly lower(like an implantation dip?) because if anything, the temp I took may have been slightly higher than the "true temp", so it may have been even lower in the first place. I don't know, I'm having a hard time explaining this lol. No signs of spotting or anything but I have had crazy vivid dreams constantly the past week at least. Crazy dreams aren't uncommon for me but I don't usually have them so often. Hmmm.


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Have the the link for the spirit person who have u a reading? X

Spirit is here: https://healingmessagesfromspirit.com/

And Cheri is here: https://www.cheri22.com/

A bunch of girls did both ladies and we were more impressed with Suzanne/Spirit overall. Most of us had issues with Cheri mostly just time wise. She was 3-4 days later than she quoted with most of us. Although Cheri does go into more depth about future children while Suzanne goes more in depth into possible fertility issues. I dont think I mentioned it here but she actually managed to pinpoint that I have thyroid dysfunction. (She didn't seem to realize that mine is now removed but she did say she felt there was something wrong with my thyroid)


----------



## Bee Bee

toasty6 said:


> Now up to 55 points on my "pregnancy monitor" thing. 11 DPO. I ordered 25 Wondfo tests from Amazon that should arrive tomorrow... AF due the 14th according to FF, putting me on a 32 day cycle. My temperature dipped two days ago by 0.6 degrees and then came right back up since then--don't know how accurate it was thoug because the day it was lower, I woke up having to pee so bad and I went to relieve myself and then realized I had forgotten to temp, plus it was later in the morning than usual (day off work). Anyways, I know the point of getting it taken before you get up is so you get the lowest temperature to be accurate, so my thinking is that even though I had gotten up for a minute, maybe it still was truly lower(like an implantation dip?) because if anything, the temp I took may have been slightly higher than the "true temp", so it may have been even lower in the first place. I don't know, I'm having a hard time explaining this lol. No signs of spotting or anything but I have had crazy vivid dreams constantly the past week at least. Crazy dreams aren't uncommon for me but I don't usually have them so often. Hmmm.

Do you have a link to your chart? O: I wanna stalk it a little!  

I'm amazed at your will power! lol! I'm usually testing already by 11 DPO hahaha!


----------



## toasty6

Let me know if this works 

https://fertilityfriend.com/home/4a0e13

I feel like I have waaaayyyy too many signs/symptoms that I charted... A lot of the gassy/constipation is related to some IBS problems that I have but I went ahead and recorded it all just in case.


----------



## mrsbaus

Hi ladies!! I'm a newbie too... TTC baby #1 on cycle #2... My name is bets, i'm 25 and my husband and I live in Ohio. Nervous and excited and I think that I read way too much information on the internet. I'm a POAS addict!! :)


----------



## Ashley1021

Welcome to the club! I feel all of us are on the internet too much! And we are definitely poas addicts! I'm 7dpo and already wanna test! But I know I'll get a BFN


----------



## Bee Bee

toasty6 said:


> Let me know if this works
> 
> https://fertilityfriend.com/home/4a0e13
> 
> I feel like I have waaaayyyy too many signs/symptoms that I charted... A lot of the gassy/constipation is related to some IBS problems that I have but I went ahead and recorded it all just in case.

Ooh yeah! That is one nice dip! I hope its implantation!!! O:


----------



## Bee Bee

mrsbaus said:


> Hi ladies!! I'm a newbie too... TTC baby #1 on cycle #2... My name is bets, i'm 25 and my husband and I live in Ohio. Nervous and excited and I think that I read way too much information on the internet. I'm a POAS addict!! :)

Welcome!!! :D


----------



## toasty6

Bee Bee said:


> toasty6 said:
> 
> 
> Let me know if this works
> 
> https://fertilityfriend.com/home/4a0e13
> 
> I feel like I have waaaayyyy too many signs/symptoms that I charted... A lot of the gassy/constipation is related to some IBS problems that I have but I went ahead and recorded it all just in case.
> 
> Ooh yeah! That is one nice dip! I hope its implantation!!! O:Click to expand...

Thanks!! Me too! Do you get what I was saying about the inaccurate temp still being maybe right as far as the direction it went? I felt like it was hard to explain...


----------



## LoveKin

toasty6, I definitely think your temperature would have been even lower if you had taken it at the normal time and not gotten up first. Sometimes I take my temperature twice on the weekends (at the normal time and later when I get up) and the later time is always higher. Either way, that is a significant dip!! I'm very excited for you and can't wait to find out!:)

I am currently 2 DPO and officially in my first TWW! I'm so anxious already!


----------



## toasty6

Thanks, I hope so! This is only our first try but I would love to get my BFP soon!


----------



## toasty6

what do you think?! This is not FMU by the way... It's sooo faint I might be imagining it and I'm really trying not to get excited.

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u424/slclough6/BEB176BD-9CAB-45C8-8993-0A5F2ED6E22D_zpskgt7muvw.jpg


----------



## Bee Bee

toasty6 said:


> what do you think?! This is not FMU by the way... It's sooo faint I might be imagining it and I'm really trying not to get excited.
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u424/slclough6/BEB176BD-9CAB-45C8-8993-0A5F2ED6E22D_zpskgt7muvw.jpg


UHHHHHHH! Darling, any positive, albeit faint is a positive!!!!! (My preg tests I've taken so far dont have any hint of a line AT ALL) Take another in the morning to confirm but girl, I think this might be your BFP! If you see another line in the morning, then call your doc and get in ASAP to confirm! Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## toasty6

Here it is with the negative effect. Looks much better to me!

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u424/slclough6/545C42BE-2A20-4603-94F5-82DFAF4AD9E7_zpscwkzvkjg.jpg

I will definitely re-test in the morning. I went ahead and dipped another test in the same sample and it looks the same to me so it makes me feel better that it's probably not an evap.

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u424/slclough6/EA68F1FE-067B-4B68-BBF4-480A03FF717D_zpsoh5my4sj.jpg

Sorry for all the pictures, I'm just excited! I have an appointment with an OB/GYN for a pap the 26th but I'm a new patient so I don't know if I can get in before then as he books up quickly and that was the earliest slot but my family practice doctor should be easier to see

P.S. That second picture wasn't lightened and the first one kind of was so I know they look a little different from picture-to-picture...


----------



## DenyseGiguere

toasty6 - I totally see it!! Looks like a :bfp: to me! :happydance:


----------



## toasty6

Yay!!!!! I will let you guys know if the FMU tomorrow looks any better!!


----------



## frenchiemenno

That is definitely positive!!! :D :D Yay! 
Congrats to you:happydance:


----------



## LoveKin

Congratulations, toasty 6!! Yay!! :)


----------



## toasty6

Thank you ladies!! <3


----------



## Praying4Num1

Congrats toasty6!!!! It definitely looks positive to me. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## toasty6

I will! This morning looked about the same, maybe slightly darker but it's still early. I may buy a digital test and take it Saturday or Sunday morning. I don't want to take a more expensive test too early and I feel like if itale it too early it will show negative idk why I'm doubting it though. Just hate to get my hopes up if it's not real =p


----------



## frenchiemenno

Yeah I know what you mean!!! I would be soooooo impatient if I were you though, I don't know if I'd be able to wait that long. But way to go!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## toasty6

Thanks! I'm experiencing some nausea due to smells at the nail salon... The smell has never bothered me before but today it knocked me over when I walked in the door. Good sign!


----------



## Bee Bee

toasty6 said:


> I will! This morning looked about the same, maybe slightly darker but it's still early. I may buy a digital test and take it Saturday or Sunday morning. I don't want to take a more expensive test too early and I feel like if itale it too early it will show negative idk why I'm doubting it though. Just hate to get my hopes up if it's not real =p

I grabbed some FRER's recently and they were $8 at Walmart and they offer a $2 off coupon online. So, only $6 for 2 tests! :) They aren't digital but everyone swears by 'em.


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies:wave: well even though we are suppose to be "ntnp" this month we would really like a Christmas bfp so have been using opks and softcups when we bd which I guess is considered trying right?:winkwink: hoping I could join this new thread, you all seem lovely and congrats to the ladies who got their bfps:flower:
Anywho now alittle about me. My dh and I have a dd who will be 17 months in 4 days, she is the light of our lives:cloud9:
after a loss in Feb we were actively ttc #2 from may-oct, took a break for the month of Nov and now trying again as of this month so we have been trying off n on for alittle over 7 months. My af is due on Christmas so I will test on christmas eve:thumbup:
My ticker says I ovulate today but my phone app says I ovulated yesterday:wacko: this is why I wished I still charted:dohh::haha: I haven't gotten a +opk but I haven't tested yet today, we have been bd'ing every other day so here's to hoping. Gl to you ladies:flower:


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> Hey ladies:wave: well even though we are suppose to be "ntnp" this month we would really like a Christmas bfp so have been using opks and softcups when we bd which I guess is considered trying right?:winkwink: hoping I could join this new thread, you all seem lovely and congrats to the ladies who got their bfps:flower:
> Anywho now alittle about me. My dh and I have a dd who will be 17 months in 4 days, she is the light of our lives:cloud9:
> after a loss in Feb we were actively ttc #2 from may-oct, took a break for the month of Nov and now trying again as of this month so we have been trying off n on for alittle over 7 months. My af is due on Christmas so I will test on christmas eve:thumbup:
> My ticker says I ovulate today but my phone app says I ovulated yesterday:wacko: this is why I wished I still charted:dohh::haha: I haven't gotten a +opk but I haven't tested yet today, we have been bd'ing every other day so here's to hoping. Gl to you ladies:flower:

Welcome!! Of course you can join :) 

Sorry to hear about your angel baby! But hopefully you will get a Christmas Miracle this year! :D (Hopefully we all do! lol!)


----------



## Abii

Bee Bee said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies:wave: well even though we are suppose to be "ntnp" this month we would really like a Christmas bfp so have been using opks and softcups when we bd which I guess is considered trying right?:winkwink: hoping I could join this new thread, you all seem lovely and congrats to the ladies who got their bfps:flower:
> Anywho now alittle about me. My dh and I have a dd who will be 17 months in 4 days, she is the light of our lives:cloud9:
> after a loss in Feb we were actively ttc #2 from may-oct, took a break for the month of Nov and now trying again as of this month so we have been trying off n on for alittle over 7 months. My af is due on Christmas so I will test on christmas eve:thumbup:
> My ticker says I ovulate today but my phone app says I ovulated yesterday:wacko: this is why I wished I still charted:dohh::haha: I haven't gotten a +opk but I haven't tested yet today, we have been bd'ing every other day so here's to hoping. Gl to you ladies:flower:
> 
> Welcome!! Of course you can join :)
> 
> Sorry to hear about your angel baby! But hopefully you will get a Christmas Miracle this year! :D (Hopefully we all do! lol!)Click to expand...

Awh yay, thanks:hugs:
And yes hopefully we all do. Where is everyone abouts in they're cycle? I am hoping my ticker is right but:shrug: who knows lol


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> Awh yay, thanks:hugs:
> And yes hopefully we all do. Where is everyone abouts in they're cycle? I am hoping my ticker is right but:shrug: who knows lol

I'm CD15, I'm thinking I'll ovulate on Sunday or Monday so CD 18 or 19. But i have ovulated on CD21 before so it could possibly be later than that. 

Been trying to BD since Monday but the hubby was having performance issues :( Got a good try in yesterday though and will continue until Monday so I'm not worried.


----------



## Abii

Bee Bee said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Awh yay, thanks:hugs:
> And yes hopefully we all do. Where is everyone abouts in they're cycle? I am hoping my ticker is right but:shrug: who knows lol
> 
> I'm CD15, I'm thinking I'll ovulate on Sunday or Monday so CD 18 or 19. But i have ovulated on CD21 before so it could possibly be later than that.
> 
> Been trying to BD since Monday but the hubby was having performance issues :( Got a good try in yesterday though and will continue until Monday so I'm not worried.Click to expand...

Im kinda thinking I already ovulated because I haven't gotten even a slight positive on any of the opk's Ive taken in the last 3 days:nope: which if I did already ovulate, Im not sure how good our chances are cause we only bd like 2 times last week:dohh:
keeping my fx'd for you:hugs:


----------



## toasty6

My husband and I only BD'd two days before ovulation and then the day after ovulation, and I have a tentative BFP, so you may still be okay!


----------



## frenchiemenno

Welcome Abii :D 
Baby dust to you!!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Abii

That gave me some hope toasty, thanks:hugs:
And thank you frenchie, baby dust to you as well hope we all get our bfp:thumbup:


----------



## Bee Bee

I am really happy right now! hehehehehe

This might be TMI, but my husband does not have much of a libido. If it were up to him we would BD once a week or less. Me, personally, I would prefer at least 3 times a week. I am more of the male libido in the marriage lol! So, this BDing every other day thing is hard for him. I only make him do every other day for the week or so surrounding my O time, the rest of the month we are on his schedule. 

So, we started really BDing last night so I wasn't expecting to try again until tomorrow but he was lying in bed and called me in and we just got another try in. ;P I'm just happy to have another try so close together! Hopefully he'll keep it up! I told him we can try again tomorrow if he wants or on Saturday for sure. 

Anyway, it's giving me good feelings about this month. The 2 psychics said December/January so I hope that means we'll conceive this month! :)


----------



## toasty6

That's great news, Bee Bee! I don't have much of a libido myself compared to DH--he would do it three times a day everyday if I would let him but dang that's too much pushin for this cushion lol. 

Did another Wondfo this am--looks about the same, maybe SLIGHTLY darker, but it still takes around 5 minutes for the line to show up. Is it possible it's an evap, and if so, would I have all 5 tests so far have evap lines at the *exact* same spot and they all have pink color to them? I'm just doubting it since it's not popping up right away but I'm not due for AF until tomorrow according to FF (but I'm still only 2 months off BC so maybe it's wonky...?)... Anyways just feeling kind of discouraged that I don't see any major changes but there is still definitely a line and it shows up better and better the drier it gets but like I said they're all in the exact same spot and they are all pink, and they show up around 5 minutes so it's not like I'm waiting 15 minutes or somewhere outside of that window... DH didn't want to get a digital test last night, he said "what was the point of buying the really cheap ones if you're going to go pay for an expensive one anyways?" Maybe I'll sneak out and get some this weekend but we work together and drive together so I don't see that happening. I just don't feel so secure with these results, but my stomach has been feeling just slightly icky the last day or two and yesterday and today I have had pregnant nose, so idk.


----------



## Praying4Num1

Hi Abii! Welcome to the group!

I am currently on cycle #2 TTC. I am on CD12 and should be O'ing around Christmas! Christmas will be very interesting this year ;) 
:dust: to you!

Bee Bee:
I completely feel you on the DH having a lower libido than you do. My DH is the same way. If I had it my way, we would BD like every other day. But it doesnt quite work that way. We do plan to BD more (well more than last time) around O time which will be somewhat difficult considering it will be around Christmas. I did take your advice and I have been charting. It should be linked in the signature line (hopefully). As for an updated on my dr. visits: as stated before, everything was normal except for testosterone (very slightly elevated), progesterone was good. So, I will be going back every month for progesterone levels and if we have not conceived by March then we will undergo further testing. I hope all is going well for you!

Toasty:
I have always been told a line is a line. I would highly doubt that each test that you have taken that has shown a line in the exact same place would be an evap line. I'm not the most experienced person when it comes to hpt, you can take my advice like a grain of salt. From a singular personal experience, I took a hpt and it came back with a very faint line. I did my research and came across the whole evap line topic so I made my DH take a hpt (hilarious) and there was no line. It was the same brand and lot number. Come to find out after another + pregnancy test at the dr. office, I was indeed not pregnant. Moral of the story: I doubt they are evap lines especially if they are getting darker! Congrats again!


----------



## toasty6

Okay, thanks. I'm going crazy here lol. I'm at work all day but I'm trying to convince DH to stop at the pharmacy on our way home and get either an FRER or a digital. He's still not convinced. He must be PMSing, he's crabby... Anyways, I'm really bummed out bc there's a girl I work with who had a doctor appt today and she may be pregnant. When asked if she has taken a test yet she just smiled so I say that's a yes. She's not a bad person or anything but everything turns into a competition with her and I would be so upset of she got pregnant right when I (hopefully) am too... I want my moment of glory (let's be honest, don't we all?)... :(


----------



## Bee Bee

toasty6 said:


> Okay, thanks. I'm going crazy here lol. I'm at work all day but I'm trying to convince DH to stop at the pharmacy on our way home and get either an FRER or a digital. He's still not convinced. He must be PMSing, he's crabby... Anyways, I'm really bummed out bc there's a girl I work with who had a doctor appt today and she may be pregnant. When asked if she has taken a test yet she just smiled so I say that's a yes. She's not a bad person or anything but everything turns into a competition with her and I would be so upset of she got pregnant right when I (hopefully) am too... I want my moment of glory (let's be honest, don't we all?)... :(

I think you should just go to the doc! :) Doesn't have to be a OBGYN, it can just be your general practice doc. They'll just do a simple blood test and then you'll know by the 26th, when you do go see your OBGYN, if youre preg or not! :) It would probably be good for the OBGYN to know if you are or aren't, especially if it takes a while to get another appt set up! Either way, when I do blood draws at my doc (which i do every 4 weeks lol) they just let me come in and it takes all of 10 mins, so I imagine it'll be the same for you. Then you'll get your results within 5 days. 

Probably better than waiting another 2 weeks to see your OBGYN :)


----------



## Bee Bee

Praying4Num1 said:


> Hi Abii! Welcome to the group!
> 
> I am currently on cycle #2 TTC. I am on CD12 and should be O'ing around Christmas! Christmas will be very interesting this year ;)
> :dust: to you!
> 
> Bee Bee:
> I completely feel you on the DH having a lower libido than you do. My DH is the same way. If I had it my way, we would BD like every other day. But it doesnt quite work that way. We do plan to BD more (well more than last time) around O time which will be somewhat difficult considering it will be around Christmas. I did take your advice and I have been charting. It should be linked in the signature line (hopefully). As for an updated on my dr. visits: as stated before, everything was normal except for testosterone (very slightly elevated), progesterone was good. So, I will be going back every month for progesterone levels and if we have not conceived by March then we will undergo further testing. I hope all is going well for you!
> 
> Toasty:
> I have always been told a line is a line. I would highly doubt that each test that you have taken that has shown a line in the exact same place would be an evap line. I'm not the most experienced person when it comes to hpt, you can take my advice like a grain of salt. From a singular personal experience, I took a hpt and it came back with a very faint line. I did my research and came across the whole evap line topic so I made my DH take a hpt (hilarious) and there was no line. It was the same brand and lot number. Come to find out after another + pregnancy test at the dr. office, I was indeed not pregnant. Moral of the story: I doubt they are evap lines especially if they are getting darker! Congrats again!

Your chart is looking pretty good! Higher temps near AF and now they are starting to dip down to gear up for O :D (not to say that you are gonna O tomorrow or anything, but they slowly decline until O day)


----------



## toasty6

Bee Bee said:


> toasty6 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, thanks. I'm going crazy here lol. I'm at work all day but I'm trying to convince DH to stop at the pharmacy on our way home and get either an FRER or a digital. He's still not convinced. He must be PMSing, he's crabby... Anyways, I'm really bummed out bc there's a girl I work with who had a doctor appt today and she may be pregnant. When asked if she has taken a test yet she just smiled so I say that's a yes. She's not a bad person or anything but everything turns into a competition with her and I would be so upset of she got pregnant right when I (hopefully) am too... I want my moment of glory (let's be honest, don't we all?)... :(
> 
> I think you should just go to the doc! :) Doesn't have to be a OBGYN, it can just be your general practice doc. They'll just do a simple blood test and then you'll know by the 26th, when you do go see your OBGYN, if youre preg or not! :) It would probably be good for the OBGYN to know if you are or aren't, especially if it takes a while to get another appt set up! Either way, when I do blood draws at my doc (which i do every 4 weeks lol) they just let me come in and it takes all of 10 mins, so I imagine it'll be the same for you. Then you'll get your results within 5 days.
> 
> Probably better than waiting another 2 weeks to see your OBGYN :)Click to expand...

Yeah, I may end up doing that but I'm not available to go in until Wednesday afternoon at the earliest and that's if I'm able to leave work early. We'll see! I'm pretty sure between now and then I can get my hands on a more definitive result...


----------



## toasty6

Make that a DEFINITE BFP!!!

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u424/slclough6/39913FED-2E92-4ADC-84DB-E225BD88BEB1_zpswtxe2vbm.jpg


----------



## LoveKin

Woohoo! Congratulations again, toasty! That is so exciting and it's your first cycle trying right??


----------



## toasty6

Yes ma'am, we are incredibly lucky!!!


----------



## LoveKin

I am 6 dpo on my first cycle ttc and I hope I got that lucky too!! :)


----------



## frenchiemenno

Woohoooo congrats again girl :D I knew it!!!! 
All the best to you in the upcoming year :)


----------



## Abii

congrats toasty:thumbup: have a h&h 9 months:hugs:


----------



## toasty6

Thank you everyone! <3


----------



## Reba1987

Congratulations!


----------



## Reba1987

Been trying for the past week, not sure exactly when I'm O, because I'm still new to TTC and haven't been temping, only charting. I should be O today or tomorrow...
SUPER tired today and all this past week I was a major horn dog, so hopefully those were signs of my impending ovulation. 

I'm not sure how to check replies on this forum, so I guess just bookmarking this page is the best way ? tips?

Baby dust to everyone ! ! !


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Congrats Toasty! <3


----------



## Bee Bee

Reba1987 said:


> Been trying for the past week, not sure exactly when I'm O, because I'm still new to TTC and haven't been temping, only charting. I should be O today or tomorrow...
> SUPER tired today and all this past week I was a major horn dog, so hopefully those were signs of my impending ovulation.
> 
> I'm not sure how to check replies on this forum, so I guess just bookmarking this page is the best way ? tips?
> 
> Baby dust to everyone ! ! !

At the top of this thread there is a drop down menu that says "thread tools" you should be able to subscribe there and then pick the option you want as far as how often you get emails! :)


----------



## Bee Bee

Congrats Toasty!!!! 

So sorry I wasn't on earlier to say that! For some reason I didn't get a single subscription email from BnB all weekend :(

AFM: CD19 and no + OPK yet! :( I O'd on CD19 last month then CD21 the month before. Hopefully I see O by CD21. Either way, I think I am in for a 35 day cycle again.


----------



## Bubblebrain

I'm a newby still trying to work out all the lingo haha


----------



## Bee Bee

Bubblebrain said:


> I'm a newby still trying to work out all the lingo haha

Welcome!! :D

Here's a few off the top of my head!

OPK- Ovulation Predictor Kit
HPT- Home Pregnancy Test
CD- Cycle Day
DPO- Days Past Ovulation
AF- Aunt Flo
AFM- As For Me
FX- Fingers Crossed
LP- Luteal Phase
DH- Dear Husband
DD- Dear Daughter
DS- Dear Son
BD- Baby Dance
O- Ovulate

Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## toasty6

Thank you ladies!

So far my only complaint is the cramping. I feel like I've done 200 sit-ups by the end of each day, and I've felt this for about the last 5 days or so, just a constant dull ache, similar to AF cramps, but different at the same time. It's more of a stretching feeling than a cramped up tight feeling. It makes me smile :) and I'm constantly exhausted, I could have slept all day yesterday. Got 10 hours sleep sat night, then took a 4 hour nap after being awake for just a couple hours, and went to bed by 930. Anyways, baby dust to you ladies and pray this baby sticks for 9 months!


----------



## Bee Bee

toasty6 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> So far my only complaint is the cramping. I feel like I've done 200 sit-ups by the end of each day, and I've felt this for about the last 5 days or so, just a constant dull ache, similar to AF cramps, but different at the same time. It's more of a stretching feeling than a cramped up tight feeling. It makes me smile :) and I'm constantly exhausted, I could have slept all day yesterday. Got 10 hours sleep sat night, then took a 4 hour nap after being awake for just a couple hours, and went to bed by 930. Anyways, baby dust to you ladies and pray this baby sticks for 9 months!


I hope it's a happy and healthy 9 months darling! :D 

I'm on the fence about the fatigue part of preg hahahaha! On one end, I have a terrible time sleeping so it'll be nice to be able to fall asleep at night. On the other hand, I work 50 miles from my house so I am not looking forward to being tired during my commute! It's already something I struggle with because of lack of sleep. :( Hopefully it'll be alright for the morning at least!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Bee Bee said:


> Bubblebrain said:
> 
> 
> I'm a newby still trying to work out all the lingo haha
> 
> Welcome!! :D
> 
> Here's a few off the top of my head!
> 
> OPK- Ovulation Predictor Kit
> HPT- Home Pregnancy Test
> CD- Cycle Day
> DPO- Days Past Ovulation
> AF- Aunt Flo
> AFM- As For Me
> FX- Fingers Crossed
> LP- Luteal Phase
> DH- Dear Husband
> DD- Dear Daughter
> DS- Dear Son
> BD- Baby Dance
> O- Ovulate
> 
> Hope that helps a bit!Click to expand...

Ahhh thanks very helpful! :D


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm out. AF came this morning! Congrats to you ladies who got your BFP!


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> I'm out. AF came this morning! Congrats to you ladies who got your BFP!

Awwww! I'm sorry! D: Here's to a January BFP!! :hugs:


----------



## Ashley1021

Thanks! I'm not as devastated as I thought I would be. I am starting to temp tomorrow! Any other advice?


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> Thanks! I'm not as devastated as I thought I would be. I am starting to temp tomorrow! Any other advice?

I find it's not hard yet either. I guess that's the magic of being new to TTC!

Hmmmmm! Just the usual! Be sure to take it at the same time every day and before you get up to do anything. Also, decide now if you are going to take your temp orally or vaginally and don't switch!  (atleast not until a new cycle)


----------



## LoveKin

So I am testing when I'm 11 DPO on my birthday, the 19th! I don't want to spend my birthday wondering and it will be the best birthday ever if it is a BFP and I can drink if it's a BFN! I am SOOOO nervous. This is my first cycle TTC and I just have a feeling I won't be seeing a BFP :( My only possibly different symptoms are that I'm super tired, painful soreness only on the outsides of my boobs (like someone punched them in a certain spot), and some other little things here and there. I'm doubtful but I still have some hope!!


----------



## frenchiemenno

LoveKin said:


> So I am testing when I'm 11 DPO on my birthday, the 19th! I don't want to spend my birthday wondering and it will be the best birthday ever if it is a BFP and I can drink if it's a BFN! I am SOOOO nervous. This is my first cycle TTC and I just have a feeling I won't be seeing a BFP :( My only possibly different symptoms are that I'm super tired, painful soreness only on the outsides of my boobs (like someone punched them in a certain spot), and some other little things here and there. I'm doubtful but I still have some hope!!

Wishing you the best!!!! I know how nerve wracking it can be :wacko:

I just had another BFN Yesterday :( 
Just want AF to show up already!!!! But at the same time I feel like 
I'm getting weird symptoms :wacko: like.... constipation
I don't want to gross anybody out but I usually have no problem when it comes to that. I do my thing at least twice a day but for the past couple days I've had trouble even going once a day! And I haven't made any major changes to my diet so I don't know what's going on....


----------



## Reba1987

I'm about 3 dpo, 

How do you guys deal with the TWW??? :coffee:
I feel like it's taking forever - I guess I have Christmas to take my mind off of that at least somewhat...

I'm in my senior year of college, which usually would be good for taking my mind off of it --- but it's the holiday break and I'm stuck at home while my boyfriend is at work (he's having to use my car because his gave out the other week) 
:laundry: :dishes:


*Tips for dealing with the TWW?*


----------



## Reba1987

LoveKin said:


> So I am testing when I'm 11 DPO on my birthday, the 19th! I don't want to spend my birthday wondering and it will be the best birthday ever if it is a BFP and I can drink if it's a BFN! I am SOOOO nervous. This is my first cycle TTC and I just have a feeling I won't be seeing a BFP :( My only possibly different symptoms are that I'm super tired, painful soreness only on the outsides of my boobs (like someone punched them in a certain spot), and some other little things here and there. I'm doubtful but I still have some hope!!

Happy Birthday ! 
and hopefully you get a BFP, but 11 dpo is pretty early to test if you get a BFN you might still be preggo :)

:dust:


----------



## Bubblebrain

Reba1987 said:


> I'm about 3 dpo,
> 
> How do you guys deal with the TWW??? :coffee:
> I feel like it's taking forever - I guess I have Christmas to take my mind off of that at least somewhat...
> 
> I'm in my senior year of college, which usually would be good for taking my mind off of it --- but it's the holiday break and I'm stuck at home while my boyfriend is at work (he's having to use my car because his gave out the other week)
> :laundry: :dishes:
> 
> 
> *Tips for dealing with the TWW?*

I get all twitchy and eventually test really early lol :dohh:


----------



## Ashley1021

I just try my best to keep my mind occupied with work during the TWW. But if I have the day off I'm googling like a mad woman. And even if I'm only 8dpo I'll poas because I'm bored! Even though it's obviously going to be a BFN


----------



## Bubblebrain

I do the same I know it's going to be negative but I can't help myself and it stops the twitches hahaha


----------



## Bee Bee

Atleast you ladies are in your DPOs! I'm still waiting to O D: I'm CD21, got until CD23 before it makes this a super long cycle. Either way, my temp just plummeted this morning so that should mean O right around the corner! 

I'm just ready for O to happen to that I can get this TWW over with


----------



## Praying4Num1

Bee Bee said:


> Atleast you ladies are in your DPOs! I'm still waiting to O D: I'm CD21, got until CD23 before it makes this a super long cycle. Either way, my temp just plummeted this morning so that should mean O right around the corner!
> 
> I'm just ready for O to happen to that I can get this TWW over with

I'm with you on this point. I absolutely hate having long cycles. I am suppose to O next week (Christmas day) and this week I am going insane. I wish O would show up so I can begin the TWW!

As for tips for the TWW, what I do and this may be on the odd side, I will go ahead and buy the cheap hpt and go ahead test early even if I know it will be BFN. It seems to help with the urgency of POAS. ;) 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ashley1021

Alright ladies- I need some insight! I usually have terrible AF. Clotty heavy and going through a tampon every hour or so. Well AF came three days early this month. I was suppose to get it Friday. But it's incredibly light. I usually have terrible cramps as well and it usually last four days. I cramped Tuesday morning and that's it. It's already over! I never have a two day period. I've gone through about two tampons a day and they aren't even full.. Today I had three dots of brown blood on the tampon and that's it.. Is this my new AF or what? I've NEVER experienced a light period..


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> Alright ladies- I need some insight! I usually have terrible AF. Clotty heavy and going through a tampon every hour or so. Well AF came three days early this month. I was suppose to get it Friday. But it's incredibly light. I usually have terrible cramps as well and it usually last four days. I cramped Tuesday morning and that's it. It's already over! I never have a two day period. I've gone through about two tampons a day and they aren't even full.. Today I had three dots of brown blood on the tampon and that's it.. Is this my new AF or what? I've NEVER experienced a light period..

Have you tested again?? How many DPO would you be today if AF didnt come? 

Could be implantation bleeding and not AF. I would say test again until you see a real, normal period!


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm about 12dpo! I noticed yesterday on the tampon it looked stringy/ mucusy. I just brushed it off. AF was suppose to be here tomorrow but I'm already done bleeding!


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> I'm about 12dpo! I noticed yesterday on the tampon it looked stringy/ mucusy. I just brushed it off. AF was suppose to be here tomorrow but I'm already done bleeding!

Test again, definitely test again!


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm super nervous. If I was preggo would I for sure get a BFP? Or too soon?! I usually have terrible cramping- I cramped Tuesday for a bit but no where near what I do with AF. I'm usually in the fetal position in bed for all of my AF!


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> I'm super nervous. If I was preggo would I for sure get a BFP? Or too soon?! I usually have terrible cramping- I cramped Tuesday for a bit but no where near what I do with AF. I'm usually in the fetal position in bed for all of my AF!

Yes, 12DPO is early but not too early to test! Plenty of ladies here get BFPs as early as 9DPO.

Either way, I would just test to be sure O:


----------



## Reba1987

Ashley1021 said:


> Alright ladies- I need some insight! I usually have terrible AF. Clotty heavy and going through a tampon every hour or so. Well AF came three days early this month. I was suppose to get it Friday. But it's incredibly light. I usually have terrible cramps as well and it usually last four days. I cramped Tuesday morning and that's it. It's already over! I never have a two day period. I've gone through about two tampons a day and they aren't even full.. Today I had three dots of brown blood on the tampon and that's it.. Is this my new AF or what? I've NEVER experienced a light period..

Hey! This is EXACTLY what my implantation bleeding was like last time I got pregnant. Not to get your hopes up if you end up not being --- but I would def test again.

With me, I wasn't trying but had a vague notion of like "I was a little queasy that one time" and "that drink I had never got me drunk the other night and I was grossed out by it "... so BEFORE I had what you're talking about I tested (probably at 10 dpo) and got a BFN (I had no idea what I was doing) ... so I assumed "okay cool I'm not pregnant"
Then I got my AF like two days later (probably same times as you 12 dpo) and I thought, wow this is early to have a period! 
and it was like half a tampon for two days, if that. 
Then I think a day after I stopped so probably 15 dpo I tested and got a BFP.

I think you should absolutely test again soon. 
:dust:


----------



## Bubblebrain

I agree do a test then wait a few days n then do another


----------



## Reba1987

Anyone been having weird dreams? 
I don't know if that's a sign or symptom but I had three crazy weird sad nightmares last night/this morning!


----------



## Ashley1021

I tested Monday the day before bleeding started and it was bfn. Thinking of testing when I get home this evening. Maybe tmrw morning with fmu


----------



## Reba1987

good luck!


----------



## Ashley1021

I have been having strange dreams as well! I guess we will see if i get my BFP and I'll let ya know!! :)


----------



## Ashley1021

I also feel incredibly wet.. I keep think full blown AF is here but nope! Just super wet. Icky!


----------



## Bubblebrain

This is how iv been feeling Ashleigh I feel like I'm bleeding then nothing! Also I always have strange dreams so that's no change. Currently feel like there's some butterflies dancing in my womb lol


----------



## Ashley1021

Well my AF was suppose to come tomorrow! But I'm already done bleeding! I think ill test when I get home from work this evening.. Really nervous for that bfn though


----------



## Bubblebrain

Really wierd GD luck xx


----------



## Bee Bee

Bubblebrain said:


> This is how iv been feeling Ashleigh I feel like I'm bleeding then nothing! Also I always have strange dreams so that's no change. Currently feel like there's some butterflies dancing in my womb lol

I had that too! Not sure what it was though as I got a BFN :(


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> Well my AF was suppose to come tomorrow! But I'm already done bleeding! I think ill test when I get home from work this evening.. Really nervous for that bfn though

Good luck! I wouldnt be nervous! :) You thought you were BFN when you got your AF so this wouldnt be any different really! It's just be extra nice if you do get a BFP! :happydance:


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm so nervous! Don't know if I should test tonight or tomorrow AM. Maybe I'll just wait until Sunday morning when my fiancé is home!


----------



## Bubblebrain

I'd do tomura am cus I have no self control lol


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> I'm so nervous! Don't know if I should test tonight or tomorrow AM. Maybe I'll just wait until Sunday morning when my fiancé is home!

Yeah, I'd def do FMU since you wont have any question of if you used the right urine or not. So, tomorrow morning for sure! Or, if you think you can wait until Sunday, then do that! (plus it'll give you a few more days to be sure AF isnt coming)


----------



## Bee Bee

I'm really frustrated :( 

I still haven't gotten a +OPK yet. I'm hoping I just missed my surge (even though so far I get 2 full days of +OPKs). My temp dropped really far yesterday and then went back up today, so I'm hoping it'll continue going up so that I can be sure that I O'd. Several ladies have told me that they have gotten negative OPKs but still O'd. I'm hoping that the case for me this month! 

It just makes me nervous! Ever since TTC, I have worried that I might have some sort of issue that will hinder me getting my BFP. (namely, PCOS) but, since I have been ovulating regularly so far, I have figured that I don't have it since ladies with PCOS tend to not ovulate regularly. But, now with my O being elusive it just makes me worry. D: I also just worry since I am almost in my 30s. I just hope I see a temp spike tomorrow!


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm also incredibly nervous that something is wrong with me! I don't temp- but I will be using opks for the first time this cycle if I don't get my BFP!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Bee Bee said:


> I'm really frustrated :(
> 
> I still haven't gotten a +OPK yet. I'm hoping I just missed my surge (even though so far I get 2 full days of +OPKs). My temp dropped really far yesterday and then went back up today, so I'm hoping it'll continue going up so that I can be sure that I O'd. Several ladies have told me that they have gotten negative OPKs but still O'd. I'm hoping that the case for me this month!
> 
> It just makes me nervous! Ever since TTC, I have worried that I might have some sort of issue that will hinder me getting my BFP. (namely, PCOS) but, since I have been ovulating regularly so far, I have figured that I don't have it since ladies with PCOS tend to not ovulate regularly. But, now with my O being elusive it just makes me worry. D: I also just worry since I am almost in my 30s. I just hope I see a temp spike tomorrow!

Half of that is babble to me since I don't test for o yet... But you said ur self u can get negative and still o so try not to worry to much. I'm also almost in my 30s so we can me "old" together


----------



## Reba1987

Bee Bee said:


> I'm really frustrated :(
> 
> I still haven't gotten a +OPK yet. I'm hoping I just missed my surge (even though so far I get 2 full days of +OPKs). My temp dropped really far yesterday and then went back up today, so I'm hoping it'll continue going up so that I can be sure that I O'd. Several ladies have told me that they have gotten negative OPKs but still O'd. I'm hoping that the case for me this month!
> 
> It just makes me nervous! Ever since TTC, I have worried that I might have some sort of issue that will hinder me getting my BFP. (namely, PCOS) but, since I have been ovulating regularly so far, I have figured that I don't have it since ladies with PCOS tend to not ovulate regularly. But, now with my O being elusive it just makes me worry. D: I also just worry since I am almost in my 30s. I just hope I see a temp spike tomorrow!

Good luck for your ovulation, i have never used the opk's , that must be really frustrating! 

good luck~ 
:dust:


----------



## Bee Bee

Bubblebrain said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> I'm really frustrated :(
> 
> I still haven't gotten a +OPK yet. I'm hoping I just missed my surge (even though so far I get 2 full days of +OPKs). My temp dropped really far yesterday and then went back up today, so I'm hoping it'll continue going up so that I can be sure that I O'd. Several ladies have told me that they have gotten negative OPKs but still O'd. I'm hoping that the case for me this month!
> 
> It just makes me nervous! Ever since TTC, I have worried that I might have some sort of issue that will hinder me getting my BFP. (namely, PCOS) but, since I have been ovulating regularly so far, I have figured that I don't have it since ladies with PCOS tend to not ovulate regularly. But, now with my O being elusive it just makes me worry. D: I also just worry since I am almost in my 30s. I just hope I see a temp spike tomorrow!
> 
> Half of that is babble to me since I don't test for o yet... But you said ur self u can get negative and still o so try not to worry to much. I'm also almost in my 30s so we can me "old" togetherClick to expand...


Lol! It's not that we're old but they say it gets harder to conceive once you get into your 30s. :(


----------



## Bubblebrain

Shusssshhhhhhh don't tell our bodies n they will never know


----------



## Bee Bee

Bubblebrain said:


> Shusssshhhhhhh don't tell our bodies n they will never know

lol! I try not to!

PS. I would love to add you to our list on the front page! What cycle are you on? And are you TTC#1 or a different number?


----------



## Bubblebrain

2 :D we started at Halloween hehehe


----------



## Bubblebrain

Oh and I'm 27 yr old early years educator, - hubby is a soldier and we are trying to concieve number 1


----------



## Ashley1021

Oh boo ladies! Full blown AF is here. Must of been a weird cycle! Here's to a New Years baby! I'm glad I didn't get excited! So I'm officially CD 3 ladies! :)


----------



## Bubblebrain

Ashley1021 said:


> Oh boo ladies! Full blown AF is here. Must of been a weird cycle! Here's to a New Years baby! I'm glad I didn't get excited! So I'm officially CD 3 ladies! :)

Awee well here's to a 2014 baby bump!


----------



## Ashley1021

Yes!! Preferably a tiny little bump or at least a BFP by Mother's Day!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Ooo yeh for Mother's Day :)


----------



## Ashley1021

Ugh. I just want AF to be gone! Good riddance! Fiancés family Xmas is Sunday.


----------



## LoveKin

BFN today at 11 dpo :( I'm bummed.


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies sorry I've been away for a few days been getting stuff ready for christmas. Looks like I might be on my way to a bfp https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=210741 Im trying not to get too excited and actually Im quite terrified to get a bfn tomorrow but so far if you tweak it to the invert..I swear there's a line I cant stop looking at it and its driving me crazy:nope: I wasnt going to test until christmas eve but today after I watched a music video and started crying I decided to take it. It was with smu maybe thats why its so faint? hopefully:wacko: will keep you guys updated


----------



## frenchiemenno

Abii said:


> Hey ladies sorry I've been away for a few days been getting stuff ready for christmas. Looks like I might be on my way to a bfp https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=210741 Im trying not to get too excited and actually Im quite terrified to get a bfn tomorrow but so far if you tweak it to the invert..I swear there's a line I cant stop looking at it and its driving me crazy:nope: I wasnt going to test until christmas eve but today after I watched a music video and started crying I decided to take it. It was with smu maybe thats why its so faint? hopefully:wacko: will keep you guys updated

I really feel like I see a line but I have no idea if it would be an evap line or not. I'm not really an expert on that :wacko:
But I'm crossing my fingers for ya!!!!!


----------



## Bubblebrain

Abii said:


> Hey ladies sorry I've been away for a few days been getting stuff ready for christmas. Looks like I might be on my way to a bfp https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=210741 Im trying not to get too excited and actually Im quite terrified to get a bfn tomorrow but so far if you tweak it to the invert..I swear there's a line I cant stop looking at it and its driving me crazy:nope: I wasnt going to test until christmas eve but today after I watched a music video and started crying I decided to take it. It was with smu maybe thats why its so faint? hopefully:wacko: will keep you guys updated

I THINK I see a line!


----------



## Abii

I tested this morning with fmu and got a bfn so that means yesterdays + was an evap:cry: I know I still have time since Im only 9dpo but for some reason that bfn hit me really hard today. Since I was feeling so down I decided to look up when the hcg hormone will start and it made me feel alittle better. If I am pregnant I am only 3 weeks and 3 days today which means it hasnt produced enough hcg yet to be detected on a hpt and that kind of made me feel relieved, but now so I dont torture myself I will wait to use my other frer on christmas eve
Hope you ladies are doing alright


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> I tested this morning with fmu and got a bfn so that means yesterdays + was an evap:cry: I know I still have time since Im only 9dpo but for some reason that bfn hit me really hard today. Since I was feeling so down I decided to look up when the hcg hormone will start and it made me feel alittle better. If I am pregnant I am only 3 weeks and 3 days today which means it hasnt produced enough hcg yet to be detected on a hpt and that kind of made me feel relieved, but now so I dont torture myself I will wait to use my other frer on christmas eve
> Hope you ladies are doing alright

I'm sorry to hear that! D: Yes, 9 DPO is still early so you still have time! 

Also, not to go against what you are saying, but if you are 9DPO, then aren't you only 9 days pregnant? I'm wondering if the 3 week time is from your last period? I know a lot of docs just say you are pregnant from your last period since most women don't actually know when they conceived/ it's hard to say for sure when you ovulated exactly. Either way, thats not to say what they are saying isn't true because if you count preg from that day then yes, it's still possibly too early to see any results on tests.


----------



## Abii

Bee Bee said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning with fmu and got a bfn so that means yesterdays + was an evap:cry: I know I still have time since Im only 9dpo but for some reason that bfn hit me really hard today. Since I was feeling so down I decided to look up when the hcg hormone will start and it made me feel alittle better. If I am pregnant I am only 3 weeks and 3 days today which means it hasnt produced enough hcg yet to be detected on a hpt and that kind of made me feel relieved, but now so I dont torture myself I will wait to use my other frer on christmas eve
> Hope you ladies are doing alright
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that! D: Yes, 9 DPO is still early so you still have time!
> 
> Also, not to go against what you are saying, but if you are 9DPO, then aren't you only 9 days pregnant? I'm wondering if the 3 week time is from your last period? I know a lot of docs just say you are pregnant from your last period since most women don't actually know when they conceived/ it's hard to say for sure when you ovulated exactly. Either way, thats not to say what they are saying isn't true because if you count preg from that day then yes, it's still possibly too early to see any results on tests.Click to expand...

Yeah with my daughter the dr went by my last period and she came a day early. Since then my cycles were crazy but for the past 3 months they have been regular 28 days. I found this pregnancy calculator thing that goes by your last period, cycle length and luteal phase and it says Im 3 weeks 2 days that I conceived on the 11th and my due date would be sep/3rd/14, but you could also be right. Ahh so confused lol:wacko:


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning with fmu and got a bfn so that means yesterdays + was an evap:cry: I know I still have time since Im only 9dpo but for some reason that bfn hit me really hard today. Since I was feeling so down I decided to look up when the hcg hormone will start and it made me feel alittle better. If I am pregnant I am only 3 weeks and 3 days today which means it hasnt produced enough hcg yet to be detected on a hpt and that kind of made me feel relieved, but now so I dont torture myself I will wait to use my other frer on christmas eve
> Hope you ladies are doing alright
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that! D: Yes, 9 DPO is still early so you still have time!
> 
> Also, not to go against what you are saying, but if you are 9DPO, then aren't you only 9 days pregnant? I'm wondering if the 3 week time is from your last period? I know a lot of docs just say you are pregnant from your last period since most women don't actually know when they conceived/ it's hard to say for sure when you ovulated exactly. Either way, thats not to say what they are saying isn't true because if you count preg from that day then yes, it's still possibly too early to see any results on tests.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah with my daughter the dr went by my last period and she came a day early. Since then my cycles were crazy but for the past 3 months they have been regular 28 days. I found this pregnancy calculator thing that goes by your last period, cycle length and luteal phase and it says Im 3 weeks 2 days that I conceived on the 11th and my due date would be sep/3rd/14, but you could also be right. Ahh so confused lol:wacko:Click to expand...

I know! It's all very confusing! hahaha. Like I said, I think they base it on last period (doctors do) but technically you can't be pregnant until you ovulate, which is obviously like 2 weeks later. 

But whatever!! hahaha Try testing again at 11 DPO and see if you get that BFP! :)


----------



## toasty6

Yes they do go by the last period, even if you know when you conceive. Since AF is your body cleansing itself of the lining that wasn't used, and your uterus's way of preparing for the next cycle, that's considered the first day. The egg is already matured and just waiting to be released from the ovaries when it's time. I think that's why they go by LMP to start with day 1.

Hope everyone is doing well! Just wanted to update. My first OB appointment is January 6 and I will be 7 weeks 5 days. I'm so excited. Everything's going well. Heartburn still (that was my first real sign, I think, remember?), cramping/stretching, but not too bad. And my pimples still haven't gone away. Maybe that means I'll have a girl lol. DH REEEAAALLLLYYYY wants a boy, so we'll just see what happens! I'll be thrilled either way.


----------



## Abii

Bee Bee said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning with fmu and got a bfn so that means yesterdays + was an evap:cry: I know I still have time since Im only 9dpo but for some reason that bfn hit me really hard today. Since I was feeling so down I decided to look up when the hcg hormone will start and it made me feel alittle better. If I am pregnant I am only 3 weeks and 3 days today which means it hasnt produced enough hcg yet to be detected on a hpt and that kind of made me feel relieved, but now so I dont torture myself I will wait to use my other frer on christmas eve
> Hope you ladies are doing alright
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that! D: Yes, 9 DPO is still early so you still have time!
> 
> Also, not to go against what you are saying, but if you are 9DPO, then aren't you only 9 days pregnant? I'm wondering if the 3 week time is from your last period? I know a lot of docs just say you are pregnant from your last period since most women don't actually know when they conceived/ it's hard to say for sure when you ovulated exactly. Either way, thats not to say what they are saying isn't true because if you count preg from that day then yes, it's still possibly too early to see any results on tests.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah with my daughter the dr went by my last period and she came a day early. Since then my cycles were crazy but for the past 3 months they have been regular 28 days. I found this pregnancy calculator thing that goes by your last period, cycle length and luteal phase and it says Im 3 weeks 2 days that I conceived on the 11th and my due date would be sep/3rd/14, but you could also be right. Ahh so confused lol:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I know! It's all very confusing! hahaha. Like I said, I think they base it on last period (doctors do) but technically you can't be pregnant until you ovulate, which is obviously like 2 weeks later.
> 
> But whatever!! hahaha Try testing again at 11 DPO and see if you get that BFP! :)Click to expand...

Im hoping it was just too early cause I honestly feel pregnant even tho Im early..I have been so emotional(I cried watching this https://www.uptv.com/blog/uplifting-video-pentatonix-little-drummer-boy:dohh: haha), I have spider veins again like I did with my daughter it was my first symptom actually, was really bloated last night and Im having cold symptoms but I dont have a cold:wacko:
Anyway ty for your support, keeping my fx'd for you also will keep you updated when I test again


----------



## toasty6

Abii, I cried watching that video too and I think I got my BFP the next morning!


----------



## Bee Bee

lol! I saw that too but didn't cry  I'm not a cryer though. If I do start crying for no reason then I'll have to know for sure that I am preggers! hahahaha


----------



## Bubblebrain

Bee Bee said:


> lol! I saw that too but didn't cry  I'm not a cryer though. If I do start crying for no reason then I'll have to know for sure that I am preggers! hahahaha

Lol I cry at everything especially when hubby away hahha


----------



## Abii

LOL Im not a crier either thats why I took the test yesterday xP 
Toasty thats funny, at least Im not the only one haha and that gave me some hope so lets hope its a good sign


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies:wave: how are you all doing?:)


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> Hey ladies:wave: how are you all doing?:)

Ehhhh CD24 and no sign of O still. :( Thinking I might just try to wait for AF instead. Less stressful that way lol. Still going to test with OPKs twice a day and try to BD every other day or every two days. But expecting O at any moment and it not happening is proving to be really distressing :(

How are you????


----------



## Bubblebrain

Abii said:


> Hey ladies:wave: how are you all doing?:)

I cried at a Christmas film today lol! But right now I'm in panic mode cus hubby is half n hour late home! I mean sat before Christmas I'm sure the traffic out there is awful n his stuck in a jam somewhere.... But it's dark and windy and raining like mad and :cry: I've done all the housework and cooked dinner in my nervous state now I'm sat on the floor hugging the dog and just waiting!


----------



## Abii

Bee: awh Im sorry hun, I can imagine how frustrating that must be do you think maybe you missed your surge? did you say you were going to start temping soon? sorry I have horrible memory:dohh: 
and Im pretty frustrated as well. Even though I said I was going to wait until the 24th I broke down and tested with my last 2 ic's this morning and still seeing faint lines, but I always think my eyes are just messing with me cause with my dd I got a very very dark bfp so:shrug::wacko: lol guess Ill find out soon enough, hopefully.

Bubble: awh hope your hubby got home safe and dun worry thats why dogs are our best friends:winkwink: haha


----------



## Bubblebrain

He did turn up and he had got me a 3ds and Pokemon game by exchanging al the old Xbox games he doesn't play anymore :D clever hubby
GD luck abii! Xx


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> Bee: awh Im sorry hun, I can imagine how frustrating that must be do you think maybe you missed your surge? did you say you were going to start temping soon? sorry I have horrible memory:dohh:
> and Im pretty frustrated as well. Even though I said I was going to wait until the 24th I broke down and tested with my last 2 ic's this morning and still seeing faint lines, but I always think my eyes are just messing with me cause with my dd I got a very very dark bfp so:shrug::wacko: lol guess Ill find out soon enough, hopefully.
> 
> Bubble: awh hope your hubby got home safe and dun worry thats why dogs are our best friends:winkwink: haha

I've been temping since Day 1, heres my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/48bf59

It's still obvious that I haven't O'd though :( I had a weird dip but no huge temp jump so I'm certain I haven't yet.


----------



## Reba1987

7dpo and the only symptoms i have are that i've eaten everything but the kitchen sink and my lower tummy feels kind of tight 

starting to get kind of sad that maybe i'm not going to get a bfp this month. did i mention i'm testing xmas morning so that if it is a bfp i can put it in my boyfriends xmas stocking?
so if it's a bfn i am hoping it won't make me too sad on xmas.


----------



## frenchiemenno

Abii said:


> Hey ladies:wave: how are you all doing?:)

I'm on CD-88 so just about a couple days before my cycle is as long as my last. Hopefully something will happen!!! (I'm not counting on having a BFP because I tested on the 19th and it was a BFN) So I'm really hoping that at least AF will show up so we have a fresh start!!!! 

Wishing you all a Merry Christmas and happy holidays as well 
as a lot of baby dust!!! :happydance::dust:


----------



## Praying4Num1

I'm sorry Bee Bee :( Hopefully you will O soon or AF will show up so you can start fresh. I can empathize with your frustrations. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

AFM: I had a dip in my temp this morning, so it looks like BD'ing is on the agenda along with everything else that is going on. Any tips, advice, or suggestions for ways to improve the chances of fertilization would be great!

I hope everyone has a wonderful Merry Christmas and :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## Reba1987

Took a dollar store cheapie this AM (9dpo) and got BFN
but hopefully when I test again in a few days that will change -- ugh I just want to know already!


----------



## Abii

Got a stark white bfn today with fmu. Its safe to say Im out cause Im crampy too:(
I think I have a uti that would explain all the symptoms I've been having so gonna drink cranberry juice today.
Merry christmas eve everyone:flower:


----------



## Bee Bee

I'm almost positive that I am not going to O this month now. I have a Dr. appointment Monday so if I don't see it by then, then I will let my doctor know. I'm just hoping that my period comes when it's supposed to! 

I'm worried that my thyroid levels are whats causing my lack of ovulation this month. I'll find out on Monday though&#8230;

I hope everyone has a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Reba1987

BFN again today :-/ no symptoms or signs of anything other than over-eating christmas bloat.

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## GoodLuckAll

Hi Everyone,

I am 9dpiui and this 2ww is driving me bonkers! I had a couple bits of nausea on about day 2 and 3... and have had continuous intermittent light cramping since the IUI. I don't "feel" pregnant... but am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## KylasBaby

Hey, is it too late to join you ladies? I am starting my TTC journey TONIGHT!!! This is my first cycle, first child. Very anxious and nervous. However I have PCOS so I am also trying to be realistic, but I did ovulate this cycle (today positive opk) and that is half the battle with PCOS :)


----------



## Praying4Num1

KylasBaby said:


> Hey, is it too late to join you ladies? I am starting my TTC journey TONIGHT!!! This is my first cycle, first child. Very anxious and nervous. However I have PCOS so I am also trying to be realistic, but I did ovulate this cycle (today positive opk) and that is half the battle with PCOS :)

Hi KylasBaby! Welcome to the forum! Good luck TTC! I am currently on cycle #2 of TTC. This is mine and my DH first time TTC with our first. It is a nerve-racking experience. Personally, I am a very impatient person, so it is very frustrating. Definitely keep us posted on your journey!

AFM: I have yet to have a +OPK yet, and based on my last cycle, I was suppose to ovulate yesterday. I'm not quite sure if I did; No +OPKs at all and it appears there is no progressing dark lines on the OPKs. I don't know if I missed the LH surge or it just hasn't happened yet. On my temping chart, it looks like I had a temp drop on Monday, but I don't know. Also, I'm not quite sure if I should wait it out or go ahead and call my Dr. to see what is going on. Please let me know what all of you think.

BeeBee, keep us posted on your status!
:dust: to all!


----------



## KylasBaby

Praying4Num1 said:


> Hi KylasBaby! Welcome to the forum! Good luck TTC! I am currently on cycle #2 of TTC. This is mine and my DH first time TTC with our first. It is a nerve-racking experience. Personally, I am a very impatient person, so it is very frustrating. Definitely keep us posted on your journey!

Thank you for the welcome! I am very impatient as well so I have a feeling this will be a frustrating journey. Although I'm hoping for a little left over Christmas magic to help :)


----------



## Bee Bee

GoodLuckAll said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am 9dpiui and this 2ww is driving me bonkers! I had a couple bits of nausea on about day 2 and 3... and have had continuous intermittent light cramping since the IUI. I don't "feel" pregnant... but am keeping my fingers crossed!

Welcome! Have you tested yet at all? O:



KylasBaby said:


> Hey, is it too late to join you ladies? I am starting my TTC journey TONIGHT!!! This is my first cycle, first child. Very anxious and nervous. However I have PCOS so I am also trying to be realistic, but I did ovulate this cycle (today positive opk) and that is half the battle with PCOS :)

welcome! Of course you can join! :) The more the merrier! I know those feelings though! I am only 3 cycles into TTC so I totally get it. Making the decision to TTC is like the biggest, scariest, most adult decision that any of us will ever make (but the best one too)! hahahaha. 


AFM: CD29 and still no O. My cycles are usually 31-35 days so I am just hoping for AF now. Stopped BDing since hubby was losing steam. Also, just no point in stressing over it and planning it as often if there's no egg to catch right?

I have that doc appointment on Monday so I am going to bring up my lack of O to her. I'm afraid shes just gonna brush it off as my body adjusting to being off BC or that it's still too early in TTC to do anything about it. I really do hope this is just a weird month and that it doesn't happen again next month. :( 

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! I told my hubby that this is probably going to be our last Christmas with just the two of us. I hope we all have baby bumps in 2014!!!


----------



## Ashley1021

Ladies! Is this a positive opk? I am cycle day 11 and this is the first time I've ever used one! Advice please?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> Ladies! Is this a positive opk? I am cycle day 11 and this is the first time I've ever used one! Advice please?

It depends on the instructions! Most are only positive if the test line is as dark or darker than the control. If that's the case then this one is still negative 

But, some work that if you see a line at all then it's positive. 

So, what do the instructions say? O: 

Do you know how long your cycles are or how long your LP is?


----------



## Ashley1021

It says it needs to be near in color to the control line. Darn, I got excited because it looked pretty close to the control line! I range from 26-28 day cycles.


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> It says it needs to be near in color to the control line. Darn, I got excited because it looked pretty close to the control line! I range from 26-28 day cycles.

Well, assuming you have 14 day LP, then you should O between CD12-14. :) So, it could be happening very soon! 

I'd say just BD to be safe. :) And keep testing (if you can. not sure how many you have) every day until you either get a definite negative or positive.


----------



## Ashley1021

I have six left! So I'll be testing! We bd last night and will again tonight! ;)


----------



## Abii

Bfn for me again today but still no af ugh, now we play the waiting game. Fx'd for you ladies
Ashley- the opk is looking good, I think you will prob O tomorrow by the looks of that one:thumbup: 
Bee- sorry that your cycle is off this month, mine is too. I never got a +opk so idk if I even ovulated. Honestly I think I have a uti and its just throwing everything off and making me feel pregnant, so mean our bodies can be lol
Welcome to the new ladies:wave:


----------



## KylasBaby

So my donor is MIA. I spoke to him the past few nights letting him know I would be ovulating and whatnot. Then I got my +opk this morning and was emailing him for about an hour about it and everything was good. He said he would be heading up here around 7. I've texted him a couple of times since 4:30 wondering if were still good to go and emailed and it's 7:45 and I've heard nothing. I'm really worried :(. I don't want this cycle to be a bust.


----------



## Ashley1021

I so hope I get a very convincing positive opk soon! We will definitely be bding the next few nights! :)


----------



## Reba1987

11 DPO and BFN again - ugh!


----------



## divanoelle

Hi! I'm Deanna, my fiancee is Coda. I am currently ttc #4. I have never had to ttc before. The others came as a surprise. I have 4stepkids as well from my previous marriage. Im no newbie to the pregnancy/ labor n delivery/ motherhood game, but I am new to the ttc world. This is our 3rd cycle ttc. I am currently about 10 dpo. I plan to test new years day.


----------



## Bee Bee

KylasBaby said:


> So my donor is MIA. I spoke to him the past few nights letting him know I would be ovulating and whatnot. Then I got my +opk this morning and was emailing him for about an hour about it and everything was good. He said he would be heading up here around 7. I've texted him a couple of times since 4:30 wondering if were still good to go and emailed and it's 7:45 and I've heard nothing. I'm really worried :(. I don't want this cycle to be a bust.

Oh no!! That's got to be so frustrating to have to wait on a donor like that! I hope he shows up!


----------



## Bee Bee

divanoelle said:


> Hi! I'm Deanna, my fiancee is Coda. I am currently ttc #4. I have never had to ttc before. The others came as a surprise. I have 4stepkids as well from my previous marriage. Im no newbie to the pregnancy/ labor n delivery/ motherhood game, but I am new to the ttc world. This is our 3rd cycle ttc. I am currently about 10 dpo. I plan to test new years day.

Welcome!! That's got to be so exciting to actually TTC!!!! And you've got a full house over there huh? O:


----------



## divanoelle

Yes, it really is exciting and super frustrating!! I do have a very full house sometimes! I mostly have just my 3 bio kids, but every other wknd and when my ex needs me to, I have all 7 kids! Yes, ik it seems crazy to want a baby amidst all that, but I am ready to start a family with my love. He has no kids and is excited about the prospect of becoming a father! He is quite a bit younger than myself so, although he loves my kids, he's not even old enough to have been a father to most of them. They are more like friends lol.


----------



## Reba1987

super nauseous this morning - where is my bfp?!


----------



## divanoelle

how many dpo are you?


----------



## Reba1987

divanoelle said:


> how many dpo are you?

estimating 12 DPO!


----------



## Reba1987

Has anyone had this happen with a digital?

Okay so last night I bought a FRER package that came with a regular test and a digital. Took the regular - bfn (11 dpo and taken at night), then for the digital it never worked.
I followed the instructions, but the clock icon was supposed to blink and never did. I peed on it and it never showed me anything other than a clock symbol.

bah humbug! 

I think I'm going to wait until new years to test again (yeah right)


----------



## divanoelle

Oh, ok. Im right there with you. Im about 11dpo with a 13 day lp. So, Im gonna test on new year's day if I don't get af by then. Im supposed to start on the 30th.


----------



## divanoelle

I think it's best to wait til af is due and then test b/c even if you are pregnant, it sometimes doesn't produce enough hcg to make the test positive til after af was supposed to be here anyway. It helps take the guessing out of the game.


----------



## Abii

Reba1987 said:


> Has anyone had this happen with a digital?
> 
> Okay so last night I bought a FRER package that came with a regular test and a digital. Took the regular - bfn (11 dpo and taken at night), then for the digital it never worked.
> I followed the instructions, but the clock icon was supposed to blink and never did. I peed on it and it never showed me anything other than a clock symbol.
> 
> bah humbug!
> 
> I think I'm going to wait until new years to test again (yeah right)

its better to dip digi's cause then you wont have to worry about too much or too little urine:thumbup:
Im officially 2 days late for af so Im in the same boat with you. Hope we get some answers soon


----------



## Reba1987

divanoelle said:


> I think it's best to wait til af is due and then test b/c even if you are pregnant, it sometimes doesn't produce enough hcg to make the test positive til after af was supposed to be here anyway. It helps take the guessing out of the game.

I feel like I should be listening to this advice and not getting discouraged by BFN's, because my first pregnancy I got a bfn then a bfp much later ... ugh i just wish i knew either way already !


----------



## Reba1987

Ladies -- is it safe to have a drink? 
If I _am_ pregnant I don't want to harm the baby
but I guess what if I'm not -- should I deprive myself due to having high hopes?

Do you think a drink or two (Jack Daniels) would affect anything this early in a pregnancy if I am ?

Thanks guys and baby dust to all y'all :)


----------



## Reba1987

I just looked it up (on Fertility Friend) and last time I got pregnant I didn't get a BFP until 18 DPO apparently. So that makes me feel better


----------



## nickisams2012

Cd 56 since stopping the pill this is doing my headin now x


----------



## divanoelle

I think a couple drinks would be fine. Its best not to stress over it and let it happen as it may. Ik this is hard to do!!!! I have the same trouble!


----------



## divanoelle

I just hope we both get our bfp's on new years day! wouldn't that be the great start to a new year? fingers crossed!!


----------



## Reba1987

divanoelle said:


> I just hope we both get our bfp's on new years day! wouldn't that be the great start to a new year? fingers crossed!!

That'd be amazing!
:dust:


----------



## divanoelle

Yes it would :)


----------



## BrittanyC

Reba1987 said:


> Ladies -- is it safe to have a drink?
> If I _am_ pregnant I don't want to harm the baby
> but I guess what if I'm not -- should I deprive myself due to having high hopes?
> 
> Do you think a drink or two (Jack Daniels) would affect anything this early in a pregnancy if I am ?
> 
> Thanks guys and baby dust to all y'all :)

As long as you're not getting completely sloshed, I don't think there's actually too much to worry about for a couple of drinks. I doubt most women who have unplanned pregnancies watched what they drink. I've personally decided not to drink while TTC, but I was never much of a drinker, so I think it's a personal choice.

And I don't know if it's been posted before, but this: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/ is list of positive test percentages per DPO. It made me feel a little better...or at least kept my hopes up until AF crushed them, anyway.


----------



## Reba1987

BrittanyC said:


> Reba1987 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies -- is it safe to have a drink?
> If I _am_ pregnant I don't want to harm the baby
> but I guess what if I'm not -- should I deprive myself due to having high hopes?
> 
> Do you think a drink or two (Jack Daniels) would affect anything this early in a pregnancy if I am ?
> 
> Thanks guys and baby dust to all y'all :)
> 
> As long as you're not getting completely sloshed, I don't think there's actually too much to worry about for a couple of drinks. I doubt most women who have unplanned pregnancies watched what they drink. I've personally decided not to drink while TTC, but I was never much of a drinker, so I think it's a personal choice.
> 
> And I don't know if it's been posted before, but this: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/ is list of positive test percentages per DPO. It made me feel a little better...or at least kept my hopes up until AF crushed them, anyway.Click to expand...

Yeah I had a drink last night and it didn't even make me tipsy -- which apparently can be a sign of pregnancy itself -- but maybe I'm just being hopeful! 

I'm nauseous again today so let's hope hope hope it's not just all in my head! 

Good luck to everyone !!


----------



## BrittanyC

Reba1987 said:


> Yeah I had a drink last night and it didn't even make me tipsy -- which apparently can be a sign of pregnancy itself -- but maybe I'm just being hopeful!
> 
> I'm nauseous again today so let's hope hope hope it's not just all in my head!
> 
> Good luck to everyone !!

FX'd for you!


----------



## Bee Bee

Reba1987 said:


> Ladies -- is it safe to have a drink?
> If I _am_ pregnant I don't want to harm the baby
> but I guess what if I'm not -- should I deprive myself due to having high hopes?
> 
> Do you think a drink or two (Jack Daniels) would affect anything this early in a pregnancy if I am ?
> 
> Thanks guys and baby dust to all y'all :)

As Brittany said, it shouldn't matter. If you are preggers, the baby is just a little zygote at this point  I really hope this ends up being your BFP!!!


----------



## toasty6

Yeah I felt really bad because I drank some zzz-quil one night I couldn't sleep and I was maybe 5 DPO but I didn't know I was pregnant yet, but I'm sure it didn't harm the baby that soon. It's not like I got drunk or anything! Now that I know, of course I'm staying away from all things alcohol but I think now is okay to drink for you.

Keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies. The days are dragging for me until my appointment January 6.... I can't wait and hope so badly we will see the heartbeat!


----------



## Reba1987

toasty6 said:


> Yeah I felt really bad because I drank some zzz-quil one night I couldn't sleep and I was maybe 5 DPO but I didn't know I was pregnant yet, but I'm sure it didn't harm the baby that soon. It's not like I got drunk or anything! Now that I know, of course I'm staying away from all things alcohol but I think now is okay to drink for you.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies. The days are dragging for me until my appointment January 6.... I can't wait and hope so badly we will see the heartbeat!

Oh yay I hope you hear it at your appointment! So fun congrats


----------



## Reba1987

My man got some fancy beers for xmas and poured one into a beer glass. He asked me if I wanted to try it and the sight of the little bit of foam on top sent me running to the toilet to puke -- but I can't puke. 

ugh i really hope this is pregnancy because almost throwing up just at the sight of beer is not awesome. 

It sucks that it's post-xmas so everything can be related to overeating bloat, overeating christmas leftover nausea, etc.. he he


----------



## nickisams2012

Cd 58 still no af :(


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Cd 58 still no af :(

I'm sorry! I hope it comes soon! Any signs at all??

AFM: waiting for my period as well! FF and phone apps say my period should come today. We'll see.. Clean wipes so far but I do feel a tiny bit crampy. (I don't usually have any sort of sign before hand that AF is coming, just some pinkish discharge before and then major cramps once the red comes)

In other news, and this might be TMI. Hubby is going to go to the doctor on Monday. He's been having some ED issues, for quite a while now actually. And as I mentioned before, doesn't have much of a libido at all. He's gonna talk to his doc and see what they think he should do. Be that pills or what have you. Hopefully he finds some answers!


----------



## BrittanyC

Bee Bee said:


> nickisams2012 said:
> 
> 
> Cd 58 still no af :(
> 
> I'm sorry! I hope it comes soon! Any signs at all??
> 
> AFM: waiting for my period as well! FF and phone apps say my period should come today. We'll see.. Clean wipes so far but I do feel a tiny bit crampy. (I don't usually have any sort of sign before hand that AF is coming, just some pinkish discharge before and then major cramps once the red comes)
> 
> In other news, and this might be TMI. Hubby is going to go to the doctor on Monday. He's been having some ED issues, for quite a while now actually. And as I mentioned before, doesn't have much of a libido at all. He's gonna talk to his doc and see what they think he should do. Be that pills or what have you. Hopefully he finds some answers!Click to expand...

Maybe ask about low testosterone? Might explain the lack of a sex drive. I hit a similar bump in the road with my DH pretty early on in our relationship. I was always ready, him...not so much. His ended up being more anxiety-related than anything, but we still did the doctors visits and everything. The constant scheduled BD'ing might be making things worse, too. I know my DH got pretty self-conscious for awhile before he visited the doc and our sex life was almost nonexistent. They're as bad as women, sometimes.


----------



## Praying4Num1

Hi everyone!

I hope all of you had a wonderful weekend! Keeping my Fx for all of you ladies whether it be for BFPs or AFs!!!! ;)

AFM: I finally got a +OPK yesterday! :happydance: It finally came after 5 days from when I O'd last cycle! So definitely keeping my fingers and toes crossed this cycle. My chart is all wacky (first time charting) so if anyone has any ideas as to explain my chart, that would be great!

:dust: to all!!


----------



## LoveKin

Praying4Num1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I hope all of you had a wonderful weekend! Keeping my Fx for all of you ladies whether it be for BFPs or AFs!!!! ;)
> 
> AFM: I finally got a +OPK yesterday! :happydance: It finally came after 5 days from when I O'd last cycle! So definitely keeping my fingers and toes crossed this cycle. My chart is all wacky (first time charting) so if anyone has any ideas as to explain my chart, that would be great!
> 
> :dust: to all!!

I think your chart looks good. Your temperatures might be a little high for pre-O but it could just be your thermometer. Based on your positive OPK, you should get a temperature rise tomorrow or within the next few days.

I'm trying OPK's and EPO for the first time this cycle so we'll see how those go! FX'd for both of us!


----------



## Ashley1021

Hi ladies! How is everyone? 
AFM: I'm 3dpo And trying my best not to symptom spot because I know anything I'm feeling now isn't pregnancy related. I had a terrible lower backache yesterday- but I'm feeling pretty good today. Hope January is our month!


----------



## Reba1987

Ashley1021 said:


> Hi ladies! How is everyone?
> AFM: I'm 3dpo And trying my best not to symptom spot because I know anything I'm feeling now isn't pregnancy related. I had a terrible lower backache yesterday- but I'm feeling pretty good today. Hope January is our month!

It's alright I have been feeling so many 'symptoms' since like the day after we did it :dohh:

hehehe


----------



## Reba1987

Had a sudden gush of milky/water cm (SORRY GUYS) and thought AF was here, I'm supposedly 15 dpo (I never did an OPK so I am just guessing the based on Fertility Friend and Countdown to Preg)

I don't remember what my CM was like when I was last pregnant because I wasn't _trying_ so it all kind of snuck up on me...

Do you think it's a sign of preg or AF ?

I'm going to POAS when my boo gets back with a test and I'll take one in the morning as well since it's midday. 

Happy new years ladies I hope you all get your BFP or ovulate soon!


----------



## Reba1987

Bfn :(


----------



## Abii

I finally started spotting today yay! still might go to doc to make sure I dont have a uti but we'll see.


----------



## Ashley1021

Oh boo! Sorry on the bfn. But you aren't out until the witch shows! :)


----------



## Reba1987

Boo AF showed up, New Year babies next month woo


----------



## Bee Bee

Ahhhh! Sorry to hear about AF getting y'all! D:

I'm still waiting on AF. CD34. I typically see AF between 31-35 days. So, hopefully she comes soon! Been a bit crampy but no spotting or anything yet. 

Went to the doc and she believes I didn't ovulate because of hyperthyroid. Levels were still too low so they are lowering my dose and hopefully those levels will rise up.


----------



## Ashley1021

Hoping everything works out for you bee. As for me. 4dpo and crampy/gassy. Pretty much typical before AF. I feel like I'm out :( will definitely be having a drink or two this evening!


----------



## Reba1987

Ashley1021 said:


> Hoping everything works out for you bee. As for me. 4dpo and crampy/gassy. Pretty much typical before AF. I feel like I'm out :( will definitely be having a drink or two this evening!

Drink up and imagine me takin a drink withya!


----------



## Ashley1021

I will lady! :)


----------



## Reba1987

My period has only been like 2 really small bits of brown so I was like maybe implantation? but nope, POAS again and still not pregnant - ha ha !

New year new month new cycle good luck all!


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Ladies! I updated the front page again. If you want me to add any more info, let me know :)

AFM: CD36, still no O. Still no AF. If I do end up Oing, it'll be the longest cycle I've ever had. (Actually, it already is) Just trying to be patient and let my body run it's course. Trying to be as zen about it as possible and still trying to just BD as much as possible, hoping that it'll fall into the right time if I do O. 



GoodLuckAll said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am 9dpiui and this 2ww is driving me bonkers! I had a couple bits of nausea on about day 2 and 3... and have had continuous intermittent light cramping since the IUI. I don't "feel" pregnant... but am keeping my fingers crossed!

Did you test?? O: I'm curious how it went!



KylasBaby said:


> So my donor is MIA. I spoke to him the past few nights letting him know I would be ovulating and whatnot. Then I got my +opk this morning and was emailing him for about an hour about it and everything was good. He said he would be heading up here around 7. I've texted him a couple of times since 4:30 wondering if were still good to go and emailed and it's 7:45 and I've heard nothing. I'm really worried :(. I don't want this cycle to be a bust.

Did your donor ever show up? How did it go?


----------



## Praying4Num1

Bee Bee said:


> Ahhhh! Sorry to hear about AF getting y'all! D:
> 
> I'm still waiting on AF. CD34. I typically see AF between 31-35 days. So, hopefully she comes soon! Been a bit crampy but no spotting or anything yet.
> 
> Went to the doc and she believes I didn't ovulate because of hyperthyroid. Levels were still too low so they are lowering my dose and hopefully those levels will rise up.

Sorry to hear that you didn't O yet :( I do hope AF shows up soon so you and yours can start fresh on a new cycle. It is very frustrating when your body decides to throw you a curve ball.

AFM: I had a total of 3 days of +OPKs. BD'd on all three days so I hope something works out. I've still been temping but me thinks I need a different thermometer. My chart is wacky. I suppose I am definitely in my TWW now, so keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## KylasBaby

Bee Bee said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> So my donor is MIA. I spoke to him the past few nights letting him know I would be ovulating and whatnot. Then I got my +opk this morning and was emailing him for about an hour about it and everything was good. He said he would be heading up here around 7. I've texted him a couple of times since 4:30 wondering if were still good to go and emailed and it's 7:45 and I've heard nothing. I'm really worried :(. I don't want this cycle to be a bust.
> 
> Did your donor ever show up? How did it go?Click to expand...


Nope :(. Was probably for the best. I have selected another donor though so I will start trying with him next month :). AF should be here next week so fingers crossed. Although he is a bit always so he will be shipping the goods so I will only be able to try once a cycle. If it hasn't worked I a couple of cycles ill search for a more local donor. I do have one I told I wasn't interested contact me again randomly saying he is still available if I had changed my mind about him. He had told me basically that because he is about an hour from me that I'd have to go to him to get the deposit then inseminate in a bathroom of a Starbucks or something.....and that's not exactly how I want to conceive my child. So we will see. Fingers crossed this donor works.


----------



## Reba1987

Oh no, good luck on this next donor!
Ha ha yeah conceiving in the bathroom of a Starbucks would be an interesting story, though! 

"Mommy, why is my middle name Frappacino??"


----------



## Ashley1021

I'm definitely going to wait until tomorrow or Sunday! I'll be about 10/11dpo. I'm a little nervous now as I got a letter in the mail today from my health insurance company. They apparently kicked me off of coverage and they don't know why. Now I need to re apply. I've been balling about this for the past two hours. So as of now I don't have health insurance. If I do get my BFP I can't even go in and have it confirmed. I'm seriously so upset ladies. :(


----------



## KylasBaby

Reba1987 said:


> Oh no, good luck on this next donor!
> Ha ha yeah conceiving in the bathroom of a Starbucks would be an interesting story, though!
> 
> "Mommy, why is my middle name Frappacino??"

Hahaha yeah it would. That's just not how I want it to go. Being gay, I can't do it the natural way. Well I suppose I could, but ew gross haha. So I need to do AI which is artificial enough so I'd like to at least be in my own bed for the insemination. Not have to rush it in a bathroom lol


----------



## Reba1987

KylasBaby said:


> Reba1987 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, good luck on this next donor!
> Ha ha yeah conceiving in the bathroom of a Starbucks would be an interesting story, though!
> 
> "Mommy, why is my middle name Frappacino??"
> 
> Hahaha yeah it would. That's just not how I want it to go. Being gay, I can't do it the natural way. Well I suppose I could, but ew gross haha. So I need to do AI which is artificial enough so I'd like to at least be in my own bed for the insemination. Not have to rush it in a bathroom lolClick to expand...

Yeah I'd definitely rather make it as special as possible instead of being rushed and all that! 

Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## Reba1987

Ashley1021 said:


> I'm definitely going to wait until tomorrow or Sunday! I'll be about 10/11dpo. I'm a little nervous now as I got a letter in the mail today from my health insurance company. They apparently kicked me off of coverage and they don't know why. Now I need to re apply. I've been balling about this for the past two hours. So as of now I don't have health insurance. If I do get my BFP I can't even go in and have it confirmed. I'm seriously so upset ladies. :(

I was kicked off my insurance in November so I feel your pain! You'll get it all straightened out and if you need to have it confirmed maybe planned parenthood or a local college can do it for free.


----------



## Bee Bee

KylasBaby said:


> Reba1987 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no, good luck on this next donor!
> Ha ha yeah conceiving in the bathroom of a Starbucks would be an interesting story, though!
> 
> "Mommy, why is my middle name Frappacino??"
> 
> Hahaha yeah it would. That's just not how I want it to go. Being gay, I can't do it the natural way. Well I suppose I could, but ew gross haha. So I need to do AI which is artificial enough so I'd like to at least be in my own bed for the insemination. Not have to rush it in a bathroom lolClick to expand...

I'm curious how you find donors? O: Is it through a service or something? 

I hope you find the right donor for you that makes this process as easy as possible! <3



Reba1987 said:


> Ashley1021 said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely going to wait until tomorrow or Sunday! I'll be about 10/11dpo. I'm a little nervous now as I got a letter in the mail today from my health insurance company. They apparently kicked me off of coverage and they don't know why. Now I need to re apply. I've been balling about this for the past two hours. So as of now I don't have health insurance. If I do get my BFP I can't even go in and have it confirmed. I'm seriously so upset ladies. :(
> 
> I was kicked off my insurance in November so I feel your pain! You'll get it all straightened out and if you need to have it confirmed maybe planned parenthood or a local college can do it for free.Click to expand...

Yeah, health insurance is a total mess right now. :/ Not gonna get any better any time soon either :( Luckily, I am covered through my husband and our rates have not gone up yet. His company doesn't even cover spouses in their plans but they made an exception for him after we got married.


----------



## Ashley1021

Ugh! I hate this whole health insurance thing! I might go get married just to be on my Fiancés! Lol


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hello! May I please join in? I'm brand new to TTC, have moved over from WTT, and I'm in need of buddies! I'm 26, 27 in a few weeks, and I've been married for nearly four years. We are from New Zealand :) 

This will be our first baby, I've been researching TTC and baby stuff forever it seems and I'm so excited to finally be 'here'!


----------



## Ashley1021

Yay! It can be a long process as I'm sure you know!! I've only been trying for three cycles and it feels like forever! Lol


----------



## Bee Bee

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Hello! May I please join in? I'm brand new to TTC, have moved over from WTT, and I'm in need of buddies! I'm 26, 27 in a few weeks, and I've been married for nearly four years. We are from New Zealand :)
> 
> This will be our first baby, I've been researching TTC and baby stuff forever it seems and I'm so excited to finally be 'here'!

Absolutely you may! Welcome!!!! <3


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Yay thanks so much!


----------



## Ashley1021

Well ladies I have NEVER EVER had acne on my back until today. I have a terrible bout of it! Hoping it's a good sign. If not, it's just gross lol


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well:flower:
I started using my opks 2 days ago it is the one that tells you your most fertile days and well this morning I got a "high fertility" smiley which is really odd considering Im only on cd7 but my temp is going up too so maybe its true?:shrug:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Hello! May I please join in? I'm brand new to TTC, have moved over from WTT, and I'm in need of buddies! I'm 26, 27 in a few weeks, and I've been married for nearly four years. We are from New Zealand :)
> 
> This will be our first baby, I've been researching TTC and baby stuff forever it seems and I'm so excited to finally be 'here'!

Welcome! :wave: best of luck TTC! Great group of ladies here, I'm sure you'll feel right at home :)


----------



## Ashley1021

Start BDing! Lol


----------



## Reba1987

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Hello! May I please join in? I'm brand new to TTC, have moved over from WTT, and I'm in need of buddies! I'm 26, 27 in a few weeks, and I've been married for nearly four years. We are from New Zealand :)
> 
> This will be our first baby, I've been researching TTC and baby stuff forever it seems and I'm so excited to finally be 'here'!

Welcome!


----------



## Reba1987

Ashley1021 said:


> Well ladies I have NEVER EVER had acne on my back until today. I have a terrible bout of it! Hoping it's a good sign. If not, it's just gross lol

I hope it's a BFP!!! :D


----------



## Reba1987

Ok guys,
How are you calculating O without using OPKs or temping? 
I was using the fertility friend app to tell me when my most fertile time is but I feel like I probably O later than that. 

Ugh I wish I knew exactly when we should be doing it, I guess I should just buy an OPK but I'm not sure exactly how they work .
Advice?


----------



## mwel8819

I haven't been in your group but I was stalking so just thought I would say I definitely recommend using OPK's. I have never used temping before but now I will do that from now on as well. Questioning my O date is just something that I do not want to have to worry about anymore.

Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust!!!!

:dust:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Reba1987 said:


> Ok guys,
> How are you calculating O without using OPKs or temping?
> I was using the fertility friend app to tell me when my most fertile time is but I feel like I probably O later than that.
> 
> Ugh I wish I knew exactly when we should be doing it, I guess I should just buy an OPK but I'm not sure exactly how they work .
> Advice?

Hi Reba

I don't chart or temp or anything, I did buy some OPKs but as yet haven't used... My doctor just advised a lot of baby dancing! So in effect I'm not trying to pinpoint a certain window and then potentially getting it wrong. So that will be our approach for the next while, until it works or until I want more information about myself, haha x


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

DenyseGiguere said:


> tuesdaysbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hello! May I please join in? I'm brand new to TTC, have moved over from WTT, and I'm in need of buddies! I'm 26, 27 in a few weeks, and I've been married for nearly four years. We are from New Zealand :)
> 
> This will be our first baby, I've been researching TTC and baby stuff forever it seems and I'm so excited to finally be 'here'!
> 
> Welcome! :wave: best of luck TTC! Great group of ladies here, I'm sure you'll feel right at home :)Click to expand...

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## Bee Bee

Reba1987 said:


> Ok guys,
> How are you calculating O without using OPKs or temping?
> I was using the fertility friend app to tell me when my most fertile time is but I feel like I probably O later than that.
> 
> Ugh I wish I knew exactly when we should be doing it, I guess I should just buy an OPK but I'm not sure exactly how they work .
> Advice?

Honestly, I think the only way to calculate O without temps or OPK would be cervical fluid/cervix position alone. Even though the apps are helpful, I'm not sure how accurate they are considering that they don't have any real info outside of your cycle length and maybe LP.

I would definitely suggest at least temping at the least. Doesn't cost too much to do (just the one time cost of the thermometer) and it will def give you some idea of when you are ovulating. (as you'll see a big temp jump) OPKs are great too but can cost more, depending on where you get them from. They work just like preg tests, you dip them in urine. And they detect your LH surge, which happens right BEFORE you release your egg. 



AFM: FINALLY got some spotting today!! CD40. Apparently though, I guess you can't have a period without ovulation? So, this is probably estrogen breakthrough bleeding, which I guess is when your lining gets too thick waiting for an egg that it sheds because it can't maintain itself anymore. 

Either way, its a fresh start of some sort!


----------



## Ashley1021

Bee Bee said:


> Reba1987 said:
> 
> 
> Ok guys,
> How are you calculating O without using OPKs or temping?
> I was using the fertility friend app to tell me when my most fertile time is but I feel like I probably O later than that.
> 
> Ugh I wish I knew exactly when we should be doing it, I guess I should just buy an OPK but I'm not sure exactly how they work .
> Advice?
> 
> Honestly, I think the only way to calculate O without temps or OPK would be cervical fluid/cervix position alone. Even though the apps are helpful, I'm not sure how accurate they are considering that they don't have any real info outside of your cycle length and maybe LP.
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely suggest at least temping at the least. Doesn't cost too much to do (just the one time cost of the thermometer) and it will def give you some idea of when you are ovulating. (as you'll see a big temp jump) OPKs are great too but can cost more, depending on where you get them from. They work just like preg tests, you dip them in urine. And they detect your LH surge, which happens right BEFORE you release your egg.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM: FINALLY got some spotting today!! CD40. Apparently though, I guess you can't have a period without ovulation? So, this is probably estrogen breakthrough bleeding, which I guess is when your lining gets too thick waiting for an egg that it sheds because it can't maintain itself anymore.
> 
> Either way, its a fresh start of some sort!Click to expand...

Yay! At least it's something!


----------



## toasty6

Had my first appointment today, and I measured a whole week behind (6w5d). Had a strong heart rate of 145 we got to hear and see!!

https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u424/slclough6/3779A8AF-E895-4F59-98E4-48BB19EC0860_zpsjgp5h7qm.jpg


----------



## Ashley1021

So precious! Happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Bee Bee

toasty6 said:


> Had my first appointment today, and I measured a whole week behind (6w5d). Had a strong heart rate of 145 we got to hear and see!!
> 
> https://i1067.photobucket.com/albums/u424/slclough6/3779A8AF-E895-4F59-98E4-48BB19EC0860_zpsjgp5h7qm.jpg


Awesome! Look at that little bean! :D


----------



## mwel8819

Awww congrats! Here's to a very happy and healthy baby! :thumbup:


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Oh yay! Huge congratulations going your way!


----------



## LoveKin

So I'm entering my second TWW! I took maca this cycle which made me O early. I started using OPK's this month and got a surge yesterday and it seems to be fading today which (I think) means I'm ovulating today :happydance:! I could have possibly O'd overnight maybe since my temperature was up to 97.6. Post-O temps are usually at least 97.9 for me though. What do you all think? I think our timing is good this month and we will BD again today. Is anyone entering the TWW?

I am going to start testing way early this cycle because last cycle the waiting was SOO hard and I have wondfos now. Hopefully this is our month!!

Fingers crossed for everyone!!
 



Attached Files:







lhs.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Abii

LoveKin said:


> So I'm entering my second TWW! I took maca this cycle which made me O early. I started using OPK's this month and got a surge yesterday and it seems to be fading today which (I think) means I'm ovulating today :happydance:! I could have possibly O'd overnight maybe since my temperature was up to 97.6. Post-O temps are usually at least 97.9 for me though. What do you all think? I think our timing is good this month and we will BD again today. Is anyone entering the TWW?
> 
> I am going to start testing way early this cycle because last cycle the waiting was SOO hard and I have wondfos now. Hopefully this is our month!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!!

Yeah that 13 am one looks like it was your darkest positive and it also looks like you ovulated that day from your chart:thumbup: goodluck keeping my fx'd for ya. Im currently on day 4 of "high fertility" so I should be getting my "peak fertility" soon then I will be joining you in the tww


----------



## Praying4Num1

Alright ladies, I need your opinions...

I am going to go ahead and apologize for the TMI: I woke up this morning, did my normal routine and when I went to the bathroom I had some blood (red, pink, and brown) when I wiped. I used the bathroom again when I got to work and it was just brown and pink. This has tapered off throughout the morning. This is highly confusing to me because AF is due until next week. I am fairly certain my luteal phase is around 13/14 days based on past history. AF is never early for me. I do have some mild cramps but not like AF cramps. Extra information: I had 3 +OPKs on Dec. 29th, 30th, and 31st. Either AF is early or something else is going on.

I need your help!!!!


----------



## Ashley1021

Well ladies! I'm 3 weeks and 1 day! My little baby was conceived on New Year's Eve! :) due sept 23rd! Hope my little one is sticky!


----------



## Praying4Num1

Ashley1021 said:


> Well ladies! I'm 3 weeks and 1 day! My little baby was conceived on New Year's Eve! :) due sept 23rd! Hope my little one is sticky!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Ashley1021 said:


> Well ladies! I'm 3 weeks and 1 day! My little baby was conceived on New Year's Eve! :) due sept 23rd! Hope my little one is sticky!

So happy for you!! Congrats <3


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> Well ladies! I'm 3 weeks and 1 day! My little baby was conceived on New Year's Eve! :) due sept 23rd! Hope my little one is sticky!

WOOWWWW! You must of just gotten your BFP, eh??

Congrats!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Praying4Num1 said:


> Alright ladies, I need your opinions...
> 
> I am going to go ahead and apologize for the TMI: I woke up this morning, did my normal routine and when I went to the bathroom I had some blood (red, pink, and brown) when I wiped. I used the bathroom again when I got to work and it was just brown and pink. This has tapered off throughout the morning. This is highly confusing to me because AF is due until next week. I am fairly certain my luteal phase is around 13/14 days based on past history. AF is never early for me. I do have some mild cramps but not like AF cramps. Extra information: I had 3 +OPKs on Dec. 29th, 30th, and 31st. Either AF is early or something else is going on.
> 
> I need your help!!!!

 It could possibly be Implantation bleeding! I forget if you temp. If you do, did you get a temp dip at all?


----------



## Ashley1021

Bee Bee said:


> Ashley1021 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies! I'm 3 weeks and 1 day! My little baby was conceived on New Year's Eve! :) due sept 23rd! Hope my little one is sticky!
> 
> WOOWWWW! You must of just gotten your BFP, eh??
> 
> Congrats!!Click to expand...

Yes!! I took the test last night and went to the doctor today! Lol


----------



## Praying4Num1

Bee Bee said:


> Praying4Num1 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, I need your opinions...
> 
> I am going to go ahead and apologize for the TMI: I woke up this morning, did my normal routine and when I went to the bathroom I had some blood (red, pink, and brown) when I wiped. I used the bathroom again when I got to work and it was just brown and pink. This has tapered off throughout the morning. This is highly confusing to me because AF is due until next week. I am fairly certain my luteal phase is around 13/14 days based on past history. AF is never early for me. I do have some mild cramps but not like AF cramps. Extra information: I had 3 +OPKs on Dec. 29th, 30th, and 31st. Either AF is early or something else is going on.
> 
> I need your help!!!!
> 
> It could possibly be Implantation bleeding! I forget if you temp. If you do, did you get a temp dip at all?Click to expand...

I wasn't able to temp this morning but yesterday my temp dropped to 97.9 where it was at 98.1 for the past several days. I am hoping that it is implantation bleeding but we will see.


----------



## Bee Bee

Ashley1021 said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ashley1021 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies! I'm 3 weeks and 1 day! My little baby was conceived on New Year's Eve! :) due sept 23rd! Hope my little one is sticky!
> 
> WOOWWWW! You must of just gotten your BFP, eh??
> 
> Congrats!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes!! I took the test last night and went to the doctor today! LolClick to expand...

That's so AWESOME!! :happydance:
I updated the front page with your BFP! Congrats again, so exciting!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Praying4Num1 said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying4Num1 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, I need your opinions...
> 
> I am going to go ahead and apologize for the TMI: I woke up this morning, did my normal routine and when I went to the bathroom I had some blood (red, pink, and brown) when I wiped. I used the bathroom again when I got to work and it was just brown and pink. This has tapered off throughout the morning. This is highly confusing to me because AF is due until next week. I am fairly certain my luteal phase is around 13/14 days based on past history. AF is never early for me. I do have some mild cramps but not like AF cramps. Extra information: I had 3 +OPKs on Dec. 29th, 30th, and 31st. Either AF is early or something else is going on.
> 
> I need your help!!!!
> 
> It could possibly be Implantation bleeding! I forget if you temp. If you do, did you get a temp dip at all?Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't able to temp this morning but yesterday my temp dropped to 97.9 where it was at 98.1 for the past several days. I am hoping that it is implantation bleeding but we will see.Click to expand...

Could totally be implantation bleeding then!! :D I'm hoping it sticks and gets you a BFP <3


----------



## Praying4Num1

Bee Bee said:


> Praying4Num1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying4Num1 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, I need your opinions...
> 
> I am going to go ahead and apologize for the TMI: I woke up this morning, did my normal routine and when I went to the bathroom I had some blood (red, pink, and brown) when I wiped. I used the bathroom again when I got to work and it was just brown and pink. This has tapered off throughout the morning. This is highly confusing to me because AF is due until next week. I am fairly certain my luteal phase is around 13/14 days based on past history. AF is never early for me. I do have some mild cramps but not like AF cramps. Extra information: I had 3 +OPKs on Dec. 29th, 30th, and 31st. Either AF is early or something else is going on.
> 
> I need your help!!!!
> 
> It could possibly be Implantation bleeding! I forget if you temp. If you do, did you get a temp dip at all?Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't able to temp this morning but yesterday my temp dropped to 97.9 where it was at 98.1 for the past several days. I am hoping that it is implantation bleeding but we will see.Click to expand...
> 
> Could totally be implantation bleeding then!! :D I'm hoping it sticks and gets you a BFP <3Click to expand...

Thanks! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Bee Bee

AFM!!

I had one or two wipes the other morning of that brown tissue I spoke of and then never saw it again. :/ So, still in limbo waiting for O or some sort of AF. 

I'm impatient when I think about it too much, but in general I am remarkably zen about it. Funny thing is that one of the psychics said that I would be playing a waiting game. Boy was she right on that! hahaha


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Bee Bee said:


> AFM!!
> 
> I had one or two wipes the other morning of that brown tissue I spoke of and then never saw it again. :/ So, still in limbo waiting for O or some sort of AF.
> 
> I'm impatient when I think about it too much, but in general I am remarkably zen about it. Funny thing is that one of the psychics said that I would be playing a waiting game. Boy was she right on that! hahaha

Sorry Britt :( Hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## Bee Bee

DenyseGiguere said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> AFM!!
> 
> I had one or two wipes the other morning of that brown tissue I spoke of and then never saw it again. :/ So, still in limbo waiting for O or some sort of AF.
> 
> I'm impatient when I think about it too much, but in general I am remarkably zen about it. Funny thing is that one of the psychics said that I would be playing a waiting game. Boy was she right on that! hahaha
> 
> Sorry Britt :( Hope you get some answers soon!Click to expand...

It's alright! :hugs: As I said, I'm doing alright despite being impatient! So, it's not a HUGE deal. But I would sure like to see some signs either way!


----------



## Abii

Congrats Ashley!! so happy for you:hugs:
Awh Bee Im sorry af is being such a pain, I know its hard not to stress over it but try not to because the more you stress it can be pushed back even further

afm: on day 5 of high fertility but I started getting some ewcm today also alittle crampy so Im going to take another opk in abit, might bd tonight just incase


----------



## bulldoggrl

Hi, I am having trouble deciphering the abbreviations here, but I would love some buddies to go through this process with. I just joined yesterday. I am 35, trying to conceive my first child. I have never been pregnant before. My partner is 45. He has one child. I want so much to be a mom!!!! I have been using ovulation tests for the last couple months and just tested positive for the LH surge this morning. I changed the tests that I had been taking a couple of days ago. The tests that I had been using were not picking it up and I got really worried. I am glad that on a whim I decided to change the brand!!!!! Anyhow, I am hoping tonight may be the night and I am feeling hopeful for the first time in months. I would love some ladies to talk to. All my friends have kids, and have never had to go through the process of "trying". Good luck to everyone!!!!! T


----------



## Bee Bee

bulldoggrl said:


> Hi, I am having trouble deciphering the abbreviations here, but I would love some buddies to go through this process with. I just joined yesterday. I am 35, trying to conceive my first child. I have never been pregnant before. My partner is 45. He has one child. I want so much to be a mom!!!! I have been using ovulation tests for the last couple months and just tested positive for the LH surge this morning. I changed the tests that I had been taking a couple of days ago. The tests that I had been using were not picking it up and I got really worried. I am glad that on a whim I decided to change the brand!!!!! Anyhow, I am hoping tonight may be the night and I am feeling hopeful for the first time in months. I would love some ladies to talk to. All my friends have kids, and have never had to go through the process of "trying". Good luck to everyone!!!!! T

Yay! You came! Welcome! :)

Yay for the +OPK! I hope this will be a good Two Week Wait that ends in a BFP! And I'm right with you, a bunch of my friends from highschool already have 3-4 kids. Here I am, almost 30 and trying for the first one. 

I made a little list for someone else some pages ago but here's a list for you with some abbreviations! :D

TWW- Two week wait
BFP- Big Fat Positive
BFN- Big Fat Negative
OPK- Ovulation Prediction Kit
HPT- Home Pregnancy Test
FRER- First Response, Early Result Pregnancy Test
AF- Aunt Flo/Period
O- Ovulation
AFM- As for me
POAS- Pee on a stick
MC- Miscarriage
CD- Cycle Day
DPO- Days Past Ovulation
FX- Fingers Crossed


----------



## HotMessJess84

Hello all!

I've recently joined this site and currently TTC baby #1. My husband already has a son from his first marriage so this would be our first child together. I'm really hoping it doesn't take too many cycles! I took my last bcp on Christmas Eve and I'm not sure if my body is gonna take time to get back on track. I'm guessing I'm 9 dpo but I could be totally wrong! I had breakthrough bleeding for two days after stopping the pill so not sure how that factors in. So confused but trying not to drive myself crazy! I ordered ic tests and they arrived today so I had to test. Bfn as I assumed it would be but I couldn't help myself lol.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

HotMessJess84 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've recently joined this site and currently TTC baby #1. My husband already has a son from his first marriage so this would be our first child together. I'm really hoping it doesn't take too many cycles! I took my last bcp on Christmas Eve and I'm not sure if my body is gonna take time to get back on track. I'm guessing I'm 9 dpo but I could be totally wrong! I had breakthrough bleeding for two days after stopping the pill so not sure how that factors in. So confused but trying not to drive myself crazy! I ordered ic tests and they arrived today so I had to test. Bfn as I assumed it would be but I couldn't help myself lol.

Welcome! :wave: best of luck TTC.


----------



## Abii

Hello and welcome to the new ladies:wave: sending baby dust to you both

Jess: I took the bcp for a few months after my m/c back in Feb of 2013 and it took 3 months for my cycles to go back to my normal 28 days. I hope it doesn't take long for you and who knows I heard you can be really fertile after going off so you might get that bfp this cycle:thumbup: gl

Afm: day 6 of high fertility:wacko: and my bbt chart is getting me kinda frustrated. I toss and turn alot in my sleep because our bed is just crap and too firm, I cant sleep on my stomach(which is my fav way to sleep) so I hardly ever get a good nights rest and sometimes I wake up 15-20 mins before my alarm goes off, so I try to go back to sleep but I move without even realizing it:dohh: hopefully its not affecting my temp. Idk but we have been bd'ing so lets hope it pays off:thumbup:
Fx'd for you all


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> Hello and welcome to the new ladies:wave: sending baby dust to you both
> 
> Jess: I took the bcp for a few months after my m/c back in Feb of 2013 and it took 3 months for my cycles to go back to my normal 28 days. I hope it doesn't take long for you and who knows I heard you can be really fertile after going off so you might get that bfp this cycle:thumbup: gl
> 
> Afm: day 6 of high fertility:wacko: and my bbt chart is getting me kinda frustrated. I toss and turn alot in my sleep because our bed is just crap and too firm, I cant sleep on my stomach(which is my fav way to sleep) so I hardly ever get a good nights rest and sometimes I wake up 15-20 mins before my alarm goes off, so I try to go back to sleep but I move without even realizing it:dohh: hopefully its not affecting my temp. Idk but we have been bd'ing so lets hope it pays off:thumbup:
> Fx'd for you all

If I am a bit restless I have found so far that it doesn't really effect my temps too much. And if I do wake up a bit before my alarm, I just take my temp then. I really don't think 15-20 mins early will kill your temp for the day  But I think laying there, waking up and slowly heating up will. Still, probably not that much though! Unless you are getting out of bed


----------



## Bee Bee

HotMessJess84 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've recently joined this site and currently TTC baby #1. My husband already has a son from his first marriage so this would be our first child together. I'm really hoping it doesn't take too many cycles! I took my last bcp on Christmas Eve and I'm not sure if my body is gonna take time to get back on track. I'm guessing I'm 9 dpo but I could be totally wrong! I had breakthrough bleeding for two days after stopping the pill so not sure how that factors in. So confused but trying not to drive myself crazy! I ordered ic tests and they arrived today so I had to test. Bfn as I assumed it would be but I couldn't help myself lol.

Welcome!! :D


----------



## nickisams2012

Well cd 70 no af had fair but cm last 3 days from ewcm to clumpy cm my nipples started hurting again last night and hurt today I have no idea what's going on not done a test since Xmas eve and due to hubby being poorly or working away not done deed in over 3.5 weeks! So that's changing tonight/tomorrow got to get bk on it I think where I havnt had my af I keep thinking no point until I know my body sorting itself out if u get what I mean x


----------



## Praying4Num1

Praying4Num1 said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying4Num1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praying4Num1 said:
> 
> 
> Alright ladies, I need your opinions...
> 
> I am going to go ahead and apologize for the TMI: I woke up this morning, did my normal routine and when I went to the bathroom I had some blood (red, pink, and brown) when I wiped. I used the bathroom again when I got to work and it was just brown and pink. This has tapered off throughout the morning. This is highly confusing to me because AF is due until next week. I am fairly certain my luteal phase is around 13/14 days based on past history. AF is never early for me. I do have some mild cramps but not like AF cramps. Extra information: I had 3 +OPKs on Dec. 29th, 30th, and 31st. Either AF is early or something else is going on.
> 
> I need your help!!!!
> 
> It could possibly be Implantation bleeding! I forget if you temp. If you do, did you get a temp dip at all?Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't able to temp this morning but yesterday my temp dropped to 97.9 where it was at 98.1 for the past several days. I am hoping that it is implantation bleeding but we will see.Click to expand...
> 
> Could totally be implantation bleeding then!! :D I'm hoping it sticks and gets you a BFP <3Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Keeping my fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Update: So it looks like this was AF. However, it's not my typical AF, but I believe it is too much bleeding (sorry for TMI) for implantation bleeding. This is extremely confusing and frustrating for me considering my luteal phase as always been around 14 days. This cycle, my luteal phase was 7 days. It has been a crappy week to say the least, and this is discouraging. 

BeeBee, I do hope you have some clarity on your issues soon. Many many prayers go to you along this journey.


----------



## Abii

Bee Bee said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome to the new ladies:wave: sending baby dust to you both
> 
> Jess: I took the bcp for a few months after my m/c back in Feb of 2013 and it took 3 months for my cycles to go back to my normal 28 days. I hope it doesn't take long for you and who knows I heard you can be really fertile after going off so you might get that bfp this cycle:thumbup: gl
> 
> 
> day 6 of high fertility:wacko: and my bbt chart is getting me kinda frustrated. I toss and turn alot in my sleep because our bed is just crap and too firm, I cant sleep on my stomach(which is my fav way to sleep) so I hardly ever get a good nights rest and sometimes I wake up 15-20 mins before my alarm goes off, so I try to go back to sleep but I move without even realizing it:dohh: hopefully its not affecting my temp. Idk but we have been bd'ing so lets hope it pays off:thumbup:
> Fx'd for you all
> 
> If I am a bit restless I have found so far that it doesn't really effect my temps too much. And if I do wake up a bit before my alarm, I just take my temp then. I really don't think 15-20 mins early will kill your temp for the day  But I think laying there, waking up and slowly heating up will. Still, probably not that much though! Unless you are getting out of bedClick to expand...

I think it does affect mine though because I tried temping when I got up the 15mins before my alarm went off and when I took it it was way low:hissy: so I went back to sleep and waited until my alarm went off and then I did it again and it seemed accurate that time. I just have to go to bed later I guess haha. I did get out of bed before temping on cd1 by accident:haha: but other then that been pretty good with it. How are you today? any signs of o or af yet?

day 7 of high fertility over here:wacko: yesterday I was cramping, my boobs were tingling and super sensitive not sure what that was about. I thought for sure it was o so I took a ic and another clear blue around 9pm but the ic was neg and clear blue still said high fertility:dohh: we bd'd 2 days in a row then took a break yesterday so will get back on it tonight:winkwink: Im hoping all this pays off, I am starting to really regret spending all that money on these clear blues:nope: but I have to say that I really like the conceive plus. It feels so natural like real cm you produce, way better then pre-seed imo and recommend it to everyone:thumbup:


----------



## Reba1987

ashley1021 said:


> bee bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashley1021 said:
> 
> 
> well ladies! I'm 3 weeks and 1 day! My little baby was conceived on new year's eve! :) due sept 23rd! Hope my little one is sticky!
> 
> woowwww! You must of just gotten your bfp, eh??
> 
> Congrats!!Click to expand...
> 
> yes!! I took the test last night and went to the doctor today! LolClick to expand...


congratulatiions!!!!


----------



## Abii

I got a temp dip today:happydance: it went all way down to 96.8(and I actually got a nice sleep for once) so if it rises tomorrow I should get my peak. Doesn't ovulation happen on the dip though?:shrug: if you guys wanna look at my chart its in my siggy, it was a rough start so the first 2 temps are kinda off.


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> I got a temp dip today:happydance: it went all way down to 96.8(and I actually got a nice sleep for once) so if it rises tomorrow I should get my peak. Doesn't ovulation happen on the dip though?:shrug: if you guys wanna look at my chart its in my siggy, it was a rough start so the first 2 temps are kinda off.

Yes, O is on the day it dips. Then, you can verify O if your temps shift after :)

And you were asking how I was doing a couple days ago  Today is CD46, I didn't have what I would call a temp dip but its on the rise now. Also I noticed my CM is drying up today. So, I am hoping it's really O this time! We BD'd right before the temp shift so hopefully that'll be enough lol. I'm trying to see if I can convince him to BD today also just as a good measure if it is in fact O. 

I'm just a little suspicious of my temp because I went out with buddies last night and drank quite a bit. So, my temp could be from that too lol


----------



## Reba1987

Temping seems so hard! If I don't get a bfp in the next two cycles I'm going to start temping


----------



## Reba1987

Hey guys, are there any TTC blogs, youtube vlogs, or websites that you really like? 
Baby, parenting, or just any websites in particular that are cute and parenting related?
Some mommy blogs I like are :
https://www.theglow.com
https://bleubirdblog.com
https://spilledmilkblog.wordpress.com
https://lovetaza.com
https://joannagoddard.blogspot.com
https://www.heynataliejean.com

and on youtube: 
theschuermanshow
thebubblelush (has lots of good videos about cloth diapering if you're into that!)
frowniebrown86
sacconejolys (however i find them really annoying - i keep watching lol)


----------



## Abii

So my temp rose to 97.3 but I *still* got a high fertility smiley(this will mark day 10..):wacko: idk what the heck is going on. Im running out of the sticks because I've been testing twice a day, I only have 5 left so..Im starting to get nervous that I wont have enough of them to cover the rest of this cycle. Ugh Im never buying these clear blues again, too much added stress:grr:

Edit- well..I just got my answer. I looked up the FAQ on the clear blue tests and here's what it says:
"I have used all 10 tests but I have not found Peak yet? Should I continue testing with a new box?"

"It is very important that you continue to use the same Holder for the whole cycle of testing. If the Holder is unable to detect Peak Fertility then *an increased number of High Fertility days may be seen*. Some women will have a cycle where Peak Fertility is not detected. This does not necessarily mean that ovulation has not occurred. In rare cases this could be due to an LH Surge that is at a lower level or of a shorter duration than typically expected."

There it is. So Ill use the rest of the test sticks up and if I dont see peak, Im just going to leave it at that and never ever buy these again lol.
It is looking like I ovulated yesterday though if my temps stay up so here's to hoping


----------



## Abii

Reba1987 said:


> Hey guys, are there any TTC blogs, youtube vlogs, or websites that you really like?
> Baby, parenting, or just any websites in particular that are cute and parenting related?
> Some mommy blogs I like are :
> https://www.theglow.com
> https://bleubirdblog.com
> https://spilledmilkblog.wordpress.com
> https://lovetaza.com
> https://joannagoddard.blogspot.com
> https://www.heynataliejean.com
> 
> and on youtube:
> theschuermanshow
> thebubblelush (has lots of good videos about cloth diapering if you're into that!)
> frowniebrown86
> sacconejolys (however i find them really annoying - i keep watching lol)

I follow a few preg vlogs on youtube
GabeandJesss & Ellie and Jared
but the only other websites I use are babygaga, sometimes(most of the time) they are too bitchy for me. I hardly ever post topics on there because of it, I just give people advise lol.
And I use countdowntopregnancy.com often while in the tww


----------



## Abii

Bee Bee said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> I got a temp dip today:happydance: it went all way down to 96.8(and I actually got a nice sleep for once) so if it rises tomorrow I should get my peak. Doesn't ovulation happen on the dip though?:shrug: if you guys wanna look at my chart its in my siggy, it was a rough start so the first 2 temps are kinda off.
> 
> Yes, O is on the day it dips. Then, you can verify O if your temps shift after :)
> 
> And you were asking how I was doing a couple days ago  Today is CD46, I didn't have what I would call a temp dip but its on the rise now. Also I noticed my CM is drying up today. So, I am hoping it's really O this time! We BD'd right before the temp shift so hopefully that'll be enough lol. I'm trying to see if I can convince him to BD today also just as a good measure if it is in fact O.
> 
> I'm just a little suspicious of my temp because I went out with buddies last night and drank quite a bit. So, my temp could be from that too lolClick to expand...

Yayy thats awesome:thumbup: were you guys able to get one more bd in? hows your temp today?
Make sure you add it onto your chart that you drank because yes it could of affected it slightly, depending on how much you drank of course.
Gl hoping those temps stay up:thumbup:


----------



## Reba1987

Abii said:


> Reba1987 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, are there any TTC blogs, youtube vlogs, or websites that you really like?
> Baby, parenting, or just any websites in particular that are cute and parenting related?
> Some mommy blogs I like are :
> https://www.theglow.com
> https://bleubirdblog.com
> https://spilledmilkblog.wordpress.com
> https://lovetaza.com
> https://joannagoddard.blogspot.com
> https://www.heynataliejean.com
> 
> and on youtube:
> theschuermanshow
> thebubblelush (has lots of good videos about cloth diapering if you're into that!)
> frowniebrown86
> sacconejolys (however i find them really annoying - i keep watching lol)
> 
> I follow a few preg vlogs on youtube
> GabeandJesss & Ellie and Jared
> but the only other websites I use are babygaga, sometimes(most of the time) they are too bitchy for me. I hardly ever post topics on there because of it, I just give people advise lol.
> And I use countdowntopregnancy.com often while in the twwClick to expand...

SOOO many momma sites are catty as hell amirite?! I'm so glad I have this forum :)


----------



## Reba1987

Abii said:


> So my temp rose to 97.3 but I *still* got a high fertility smiley(this will mark day 10..):wacko: idk what the heck is going on. Im running out of the sticks because I've been testing twice a day, I only have 5 left so..Im starting to get nervous that I wont have enough of them to cover the rest of this cycle. Ugh Im never buying these clear blues again, too much added stress:grr:
> 
> Edit- well..I just got my answer. I looked up the FAQ on the clear blue tests and here's what it says:
> "I have used all 10 tests but I have not found Peak yet? Should I continue testing with a new box?"
> 
> "It is very important that you continue to use the same Holder for the whole cycle of testing. If the Holder is unable to detect Peak Fertility then *an increased number of High Fertility days may be seen*. Some women will have a cycle where Peak Fertility is not detected. This does not necessarily mean that ovulation has not occurred. In rare cases this could be due to an LH Surge that is at a lower level or of a shorter duration than typically expected."
> 
> There it is. So Ill use the rest of the test sticks up and if I dont see peak, Im just going to leave it at that and never ever buy these again lol.
> It is looking like I ovulated yesterday though if my temps stay up so here's to hoping


I've never used an opk or temping, but from what i've heard it sounds really difficult to figure out! I mean heck, I'm still just kind of guessing -- good luck !!

:dust:


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> I got a temp dip today:happydance: it went all way down to 96.8(and I actually got a nice sleep for once) so if it rises tomorrow I should get my peak. Doesn't ovulation happen on the dip though?:shrug: if you guys wanna look at my chart its in my siggy, it was a rough start so the first 2 temps are kinda off.
> 
> Yes, O is on the day it dips. Then, you can verify O if your temps shift after :)
> 
> And you were asking how I was doing a couple days ago  Today is CD46, I didn't have what I would call a temp dip but its on the rise now. Also I noticed my CM is drying up today. So, I am hoping it's really O this time! We BD'd right before the temp shift so hopefully that'll be enough lol. I'm trying to see if I can convince him to BD today also just as a good measure if it is in fact O.
> 
> I'm just a little suspicious of my temp because I went out with buddies last night and drank quite a bit. So, my temp could be from that too lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yayy thats awesome:thumbup: were you guys able to get one more bd in? hows your temp today?
> Make sure you add it onto your chart that you drank because yes it could of affected it slightly, depending on how much you drank of course.
> Gl hoping those temps stay up:thumbup:Click to expand...

Nope, temp dropped again. lol. Still searching for that egg :(


----------



## Bee Bee

Reba1987 said:


> I've never used an opk or temping, but from what i've heard it sounds really difficult to figure out! I mean heck, I'm still just kind of guessing -- good luck !!
> 
> :dust:

It's really not difficult for the most part!  It's pretty straight forward as long as you have relatively normal cycles.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

AF got me this time, I'm not disappointed as I knew it was a foregone conclusion given the fact we started TTC in the middle of a cycle, after OV! I am ready for the next cycle and so happy that OH has chosen THIS week to go away for work rather than next week!!

x


----------



## Abii

Awh Im sorry to hear that Bee, hope you find it soon:hugs:

my temp is still rising its at 97.5 today and as much as I just want to call it and say Im 2dpo I have this fear that my temp will dip tomorrow:nope: so I think Im going to wait.
But other then that, today is mine and my hubby's 2nd wedding anniversary which I am sooo excited about because that means we get a much needed date night:happydance: olive garden here we come:winkwink: lol. Hope you all have a good day


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> Awh Im sorry to hear that Bee, hope you find it soon:hugs:
> 
> my temp is still rising its at 97.5 today and as much as I just want to call it and say Im 2dpo I have this fear that my temp will dip tomorrow:nope: so I think Im going to wait.
> But other then that, today is mine and my hubby's 2nd wedding anniversary which I am sooo excited about because that means we get a much needed date night:happydance: olive garden here we come:winkwink: lol. Hope you all have a good day

Looking at your chart, i think it's pretty safe to call CD14 your O day! In my opinion ;) 

Yay! Happy Anniversary! Funnily, my hubby and i actually met at Olive Garden, we both worked there.


----------



## Bee Bee

tuesdaysbaby said:


> AF got me this time, I'm not disappointed as I knew it was a foregone conclusion given the fact we started TTC in the middle of a cycle, after OV! I am ready for the next cycle and so happy that OH has chosen THIS week to go away for work rather than next week!!
> 
> x

Oh no! On the good side, atleast now you can start a new cycle fresh and REALLY get into TTC! :D


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Bee Bee said:


> tuesdaysbaby said:
> 
> 
> AF got me this time, I'm not disappointed as I knew it was a foregone conclusion given the fact we started TTC in the middle of a cycle, after OV! I am ready for the next cycle and so happy that OH has chosen THIS week to go away for work rather than next week!!
> 
> x
> 
> Oh no! On the good side, atleast now you can start a new cycle fresh and REALLY get into TTC! :DClick to expand...

Yes! I'm really excited about that :)


----------



## Abii

Bee Bee said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Awh Im sorry to hear that Bee, hope you find it soon:hugs:
> 
> my temp is still rising its at 97.5 today and as much as I just want to call it and say Im 2dpo I have this fear that my temp will dip tomorrow:nope: so I think Im going to wait.
> But other then that, today is mine and my hubby's 2nd wedding anniversary which I am sooo excited about because that means we get a much needed date night:happydance: olive garden here we come:winkwink: lol. Hope you all have a good day
> 
> Looking at your chart, i think it's pretty safe to call CD14 your O day! In my opinion ;)
> 
> Yay! Happy Anniversary! Funnily, my hubby and i actually met at Olive Garden, we both worked there.Click to expand...

Thanks, that bumped my spirits alot hoping I get another temp rise tomorrow then I will call it:thumbup:

Haha thats funny, I love olive garden its definitely one of my top favs:D


----------



## Reba1987

bulldoggrl said:


> Hi, I am having trouble deciphering the abbreviations here, but I would love some buddies to go through this process with. I just joined yesterday. I am 35, trying to conceive my first child. I have never been pregnant before. My partner is 45. He has one child. I want so much to be a mom!!!! I have been using ovulation tests for the last couple months and just tested positive for the LH surge this morning. I changed the tests that I had been taking a couple of days ago. The tests that I had been using were not picking it up and I got really worried. I am glad that on a whim I decided to change the brand!!!!! Anyhow, I am hoping tonight may be the night and I am feeling hopeful for the first time in months. I would love some ladies to talk to. All my friends have kids, and have never had to go through the process of "trying". Good luck to everyone!!!!! T

Welcome! 
:dust:


----------



## Reba1987

HotMessJess84 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I've recently joined this site and currently TTC baby #1. My husband already has a son from his first marriage so this would be our first child together. I'm really hoping it doesn't take too many cycles! I took my last bcp on Christmas Eve and I'm not sure if my body is gonna take time to get back on track. I'm guessing I'm 9 dpo but I could be totally wrong! I had breakthrough bleeding for two days after stopping the pill so not sure how that factors in. So confused but trying not to drive myself crazy! I ordered ic tests and they arrived today so I had to test. Bfn as I assumed it would be but I couldn't help myself lol.

welcome! 
:dust:


----------



## Bee Bee

Reba1987 said:


> Hey guys, are there any TTC blogs, youtube vlogs, or websites that you really like?
> Baby, parenting, or just any websites in particular that are cute and parenting related?
> Some mommy blogs I like are :
> https://www.theglow.com
> https://bleubirdblog.com
> https://spilledmilkblog.wordpress.com
> https://lovetaza.com
> https://joannagoddard.blogspot.com
> https://www.heynataliejean.com
> 
> and on youtube:
> theschuermanshow
> thebubblelush (has lots of good videos about cloth diapering if you're into that!)
> frowniebrown86
> sacconejolys (however i find them really annoying - i keep watching lol)

I like this one on youtube! She's a makeup artist I like on there that is currently doing a pregnancy vlog. :)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ3xy7rzDKtySZLrUVCQfjQ


----------



## Reba1987

Bee Bee said:


> Reba1987 said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys, are there any TTC blogs, youtube vlogs, or websites that you really like?
> Baby, parenting, or just any websites in particular that are cute and parenting related?
> Some mommy blogs I like are :
> https://www.theglow.com
> https://bleubirdblog.com
> https://spilledmilkblog.wordpress.com
> https://lovetaza.com
> https://joannagoddard.blogspot.com
> https://www.heynataliejean.com
> 
> and on youtube:
> theschuermanshow
> thebubblelush (has lots of good videos about cloth diapering if you're into that!)
> frowniebrown86
> sacconejolys (however i find them really annoying - i keep watching lol)
> 
> I like this one on youtube! She's a makeup artist I like on there that is currently doing a pregnancy vlog. :)
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJ3xy7rzDKtySZLrUVCQfjQClick to expand...

Subbed!


----------



## Reba1987

tuesdaysbaby said:


> AF got me this time, I'm not disappointed as I knew it was a foregone conclusion given the fact we started TTC in the middle of a cycle, after OV! I am ready for the next cycle and so happy that OH has chosen THIS week to go away for work rather than next week!!
> 
> x

Good luck next cycle !


----------



## Reba1987

Abii said:


> Awh Im sorry to hear that Bee, hope you find it soon:hugs:
> 
> my temp is still rising its at 97.5 today and as much as I just want to call it and say Im 2dpo I have this fear that my temp will dip tomorrow:nope: so I think Im going to wait.
> But other then that, today is mine and my hubby's 2nd wedding anniversary which I am sooo excited about because that means we get a much needed date night:happydance: olive garden here we come:winkwink: lol. Hope you all have a good day

Happy Anniversary! 
Mm Olive Garden send some my way!


----------



## Abii

Im not sure if I should call it or not yet..my temp stayed at 97.5 today so abit confused, kind of irritated too because I still got high fertility(just trying to use them up):wacko: we have been bd'ing the last 3 days though and now we only have 1 more tube of conceive plus so I really hope I did ovulate and my body isn't playing games with me.
I just dont know anymore:nope: starting to feel out before I even consider myself in tww, ugh wth is wrong with me.
Sorry, rant over.
How are you guys today?


----------



## Abii

I just got a +opk on a ic we have been bd'ing the last 3 days so not sure if we should take a break or continue. Im going to take a clear blue opk in abit


----------



## Abii

Well I was in for a surprise today, guess what..I just got my peak smiley finally, I cant believe it. Like part of me just doesn't believe it but I took an ic with it and that is also positive so yay, omg Im so excited right now
 



Attached Files:







positiveopkandpeaksmiley.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Reba1987

Abii said:


> Well I was in for a surprise today, guess what..I just got my peak smiley finally, I cant believe it. Like part of me just doesn't believe it but I took an ic with it and that is also positive so yay, omg Im so excited right now

That's awesome! Does it only do a smiley one day or a few days? I have never used one. 
Get ya freak on ! :sex:

:dust:


----------



## Reba1987

I'm on CD 14 or 15 and we have been BD yesterday, two days before, and hopefully tonight (if I can get him to quit playing Zelda!) and maybe every other day for the next week ha ha. i'm pretty sure he's already tired of it 

Do you guys do the whole hanging out with your legs in the air for 15 minutes thing? I did it yesterday but does it actually do anything ya think?

My Fertility Friend app says I'm due for O todayish but my other calculations based on a longer cycle (31 days was last months) say more like the end of this week.


----------



## Reba1987

PS this is how I feel every time I *SWEAR* I'm pregnant and then get a BFN:
https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/7d/bc/f1/7dbcf18a1a30e9a6c07f3cbd4587ffdb.jpg


----------



## LoveKin

Hahaha Reba that's hilarious! I can relate. 

So I have been testing with wondfos every day and all BFNs so far including today's (10/11 DPO). I've lost hope completely but DH hasn't and wants me to do a FRER tomorrow.


----------



## Bee Bee

LoveKin said:


> Hahaha Reba that's hilarious! I can relate.
> 
> So I have been testing with wondfos every day and all BFNs so far including today's (10/11 DPO). I've lost hope completely but DH hasn't and wants me to do a FRER tomorrow.

Your temp looks great though! most ladies dont see a BFP until 14DPO, just a lucky few see it sooner than that. 

How long is your LP usually?


----------



## LoveKin

15 or 16 days (usually 16) so I have a while for AF to show.

By the way Brittany, I was having a really long cycle this summer because I hadn't ovulated so I took maca on CD 49 and ovulated on CD 60. I don't know if it would work for you but you could check it out. I attached my chart from that cycle.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## toasty6

Well ladies just wanted to say if you are successful soon, expect your libido to go right out the window. Just saying! And the fatigue, oh my gosh. It's no joke! Luckily I have been able to avoid morning sickness (just get heartburn but it's not bad with Zantac). Good luck to everyone!


----------



## LoveKin

BFN. On to cycle 3.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Abii

Awh sorry about the bfn Kin:hugs2: your not out till the :witch: shows though:)
Im 2dpo today and Im going to try not to symptom spot this cycle so that will interesting lol:dohh:


----------



## Reba1987

LoveKin said:


> Hahaha Reba that's hilarious! I can relate.
> 
> So I have been testing with wondfos every day and all BFNs so far including today's (10/11 DPO). I've lost hope completely but DH hasn't and wants me to do a FRER tomorrow.

what are wondfos?


----------



## Reba1987

Abii said:


> Awh sorry about the bfn Kin:hugs2: your not out till the :witch: shows though:)
> Im 2dpo today and Im going to try not to symptom spot this cycle so that will interesting lol:dohh:

I'm not exactly sure of my Ovulation but it's either todayish or the last few days,
but I should start my pd on Feb 1st , because I basically started on Jan 1 and have a 31 day cycle (or at least it was 31 last month)
anyhow, I'm the same as you saying 
I WILL NOT SYMPTOM SPOT (even tho i totally will!!)

:dohh:


----------



## Reba1987

Here's a TMI observation if anyone cares or has any insight:
We have been BD every other day for the past week in hopes of hitting 'the ' day or whatever. Today was my suggested O day on one calendar. Anyhow, so this time every position hurt really bad, as tho my V was shorter than normal or something. Like every way we did it felt like he was going in too far which is unusual, it usually feels fine. 
When you're ovulating would your vagina feel shorter, or uterus feel closer ... or something?

Is that a totally stupid question? I'm kind of embarrassed writing it! 

Good luck all!


----------



## Abii

Ff finally confirmed my ovulation, it says I ovulated on cd17 so that puts me at 5dpo today:happydance: like I said in my pp, I am trying really hard not to symptom spot but its not working out too well lol:dohh: I knew it wouldn't because when you feel symptoms they are hard to ignore. Anyway so yesterday all I did was clean the house a bit, made a roast in the crock pot(which just sits there for 8hrs and cooks) and played with zo, by the end of the day around 9pm I felt so tired I literally had to go to bed because my eyes were closing on their own(we dont go to bed until around 11ish so it was kind of weird), I have been having cramps off n on for a few days now and just today I woke up and my back killing me. Ugh lol I think they are pms too so its not helping at all.
Hope you are all doing well:flower:


----------



## Abii

Reba1987 said:


> Here's a TMI observation if anyone cares or has any insight:
> We have been BD every other day for the past week in hopes of hitting 'the ' day or whatever. Today was my suggested O day on one calendar. Anyhow, so this time every position hurt really bad, as tho my V was shorter than normal or something. Like every way we did it felt like he was going in too far which is unusual, it usually feels fine.
> When you're ovulating would your vagina feel shorter, or uterus feel closer ... or something?
> 
> Is that a totally stupid question? I'm kind of embarrassed writing it!
> 
> Good luck all!

Thats normal, it happens to me all the time during the end of my cycle. During ovulation your cervix is high soft and open, after ovulation it goes back to being low firm and closed which is why your feeling that pain. The cervix moves all day so sometimes during the day it will be high then at night it will be low:thumbup:
(I check my cervix daily and its actually helped me alot)


----------



## Bee Bee

Reba1987 said:


> Here's a TMI observation if anyone cares or has any insight:
> We have been BD every other day for the past week in hopes of hitting 'the ' day or whatever. Today was my suggested O day on one calendar. Anyhow, so this time every position hurt really bad, as tho my V was shorter than normal or something. Like every way we did it felt like he was going in too far which is unusual, it usually feels fine.
> When you're ovulating would your vagina feel shorter, or uterus feel closer ... or something?
> 
> Is that a totally stupid question? I'm kind of embarrassed writing it!
> 
> Good luck all!

I had that the other day too. I think it's just that your cervix is sitting low! That would be my guess anyway


----------



## Bee Bee

LoveKin said:


> 15 or 16 days (usually 16) so I have a while for AF to show.
> 
> By the way Brittany, I was having a really long cycle this summer because I hadn't ovulated so I took maca on CD 49 and ovulated on CD 60. I don't know if it would work for you but you could check it out. I attached my chart from that cycle.

Thank you! I'll have to look into it! :)


----------



## KellyAnne33

Hello,

I'm also TTC #1, my husband and I were married in Sept and this is our 4th month trying, Currently on CD17 and 4DPO. I'm 28 and he is 32

would love to join your group!

KellyAnne33


----------



## Reba1987

Abii said:


> Reba1987 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a TMI observation if anyone cares or has any insight:
> We have been BD every other day for the past week in hopes of hitting 'the ' day or whatever. Today was my suggested O day on one calendar. Anyhow, so this time every position hurt really bad, as tho my V was shorter than normal or something. Like every way we did it felt like he was going in too far which is unusual, it usually feels fine.
> When you're ovulating would your vagina feel shorter, or uterus feel closer ... or something?
> 
> Is that a totally stupid question? I'm kind of embarrassed writing it!
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> Thats normal, it happens to me all the time during the end of my cycle. During ovulation your cervix is high soft and open, after ovulation it goes back to being low firm and closed which is why your feeling that pain. The cervix moves all day so sometimes during the day it will be high then at night it will be low:thumbup:
> (I check my cervix daily and its actually helped me alot)Click to expand...

So do you think that would mean I already ovulated? I hope so because we did it a bunch of times before that day leading up to it. Woo I really need to learn all about checking my cervix and stuff !


----------



## Reba1987

KellyAnne33 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm also TTC #1, my husband and I were married in Sept and this is our 4th month trying, Currently on CD17 and 4DPO. I'm 28 and he is 32
> 
> would love to join your group!
> 
> KellyAnne33

Hi welcome!!


----------



## Reba1987

Abii said:


> Ff finally confirmed my ovulation, it says I ovulated on cd17 so that puts me at 5dpo today:happydance: like I said in my pp, I am trying really hard not to symptom spot but its not working out too well lol:dohh: I knew it wouldn't because when you feel symptoms they are hard to ignore. Anyway so yesterday all I did was clean the house a bit, made a roast in the crock pot(which just sits there for 8hrs and cooks) and played with zo, by the end of the day around 9pm I felt so tired I literally had to go to bed because my eyes were closing on their own(we dont go to bed until around 11ish so it was kind of weird), I have been having cramps off n on for a few days now and just today I woke up and my back killing me. Ugh lol I think they are pms too so its not helping at all.
> Hope you are all doing well:flower:

Sorry what is "Ff" ?
Also, you go right ahead and symptom spot girl!


----------



## KylasBaby

Reba1987 said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Ff finally confirmed my ovulation, it says I ovulated on cd17 so that puts me at 5dpo today:happydance: like I said in my pp, I am trying really hard not to symptom spot but its not working out too well lol:dohh: I knew it wouldn't because when you feel symptoms they are hard to ignore. Anyway so yesterday all I did was clean the house a bit, made a roast in the crock pot(which just sits there for 8hrs and cooks) and played with zo, by the end of the day around 9pm I felt so tired I literally had to go to bed because my eyes were closing on their own(we dont go to bed until around 11ish so it was kind of weird), I have been having cramps off n on for a few days now and just today I woke up and my back killing me. Ugh lol I think they are pms too so its not helping at all.
> Hope you are all doing well:flower:
> 
> Sorry what is "Ff" ?
> Also, you go right ahead and symptom spot girl!Click to expand...

Fertility friend. It's an app to track your whole cycle. BBT, cervical position, cm, signs and symptoms, opk and hpt results, mess taken...there's a lot it tracks. Very helpful.


----------



## Bee Bee

Reba1987 said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reba1987 said:
> 
> 
> Here's a TMI observation if anyone cares or has any insight:
> We have been BD every other day for the past week in hopes of hitting 'the ' day or whatever. Today was my suggested O day on one calendar. Anyhow, so this time every position hurt really bad, as tho my V was shorter than normal or something. Like every way we did it felt like he was going in too far which is unusual, it usually feels fine.
> When you're ovulating would your vagina feel shorter, or uterus feel closer ... or something?
> 
> Is that a totally stupid question? I'm kind of embarrassed writing it!
> 
> Good luck all!
> 
> Thats normal, it happens to me all the time during the end of my cycle. During ovulation your cervix is high soft and open, after ovulation it goes back to being low firm and closed which is why your feeling that pain. The cervix moves all day so sometimes during the day it will be high then at night it will be low:thumbup:
> (I check my cervix daily and its actually helped me alot)Click to expand...
> 
> So do you think that would mean I already ovulated? I hope so because we did it a bunch of times before that day leading up to it. Woo I really need to learn all about checking my cervix and stuff !Click to expand...

I don't know anything about cervical positions  Alls I know is that they definitely sit higher or lower depending on where you are at in your cycle


----------



## Bee Bee

KellyAnne33 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm also TTC #1, my husband and I were married in Sept and this is our 4th month trying, Currently on CD17 and 4DPO. I'm 28 and he is 32
> 
> would love to join your group!
> 
> KellyAnne33

Welcome!! :D


----------



## Abii

Reba, the only way to know if you ovulated would be to chart your bbt. Cervical position will tell you 'when' you ovulated if you catch it in time but it will not confirm it. Ff stands for fertilityfriend, its a really helpful site to keep your bbt records, cervix checks and cm checks:thumbup:


----------



## Abii

Well this morning after I took my bbt, I noticed that my temps have been quite low even though I am suppose to be 6dpo, so of course I go and google it...now Im terrified if we did conceive.
I had hypothyroidism during my pregnancy with dd but they said it wasn't severe and that I didn't need treatment(it should of gone away after 1st tri), well Im starting to think mine never left because the only thing I could find on having low bbt readings is either hypothyroidism or hyperthyroidism. And since its affecting my bbt/fertility Im scared of it affecting a pregnancy(it can cause a bunch of probs like preterm labor, pre-e, low birth weight or even a sudden miscarriage):cry: 
Ugh dammit, idk why I even went on google everyone knows that its the worst thing to do when your worrying.
Sorry for long post I'm just at a loss and feeling so down. This is going to make me crazy:nope:
hope you guys have a good day


----------



## Reba1987

KylasBaby said:


> Fertility friend. It's an app to track your whole cycle. BBT, cervical position, cm, signs and symptoms, opk and hpt results, mess taken...there's a lot it tracks. Very helpful.

Ooooh gotcha! I use that! 
:dohh:


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> Well this morning after I took my bbt, I noticed that my temps have been quite low even though I am suppose to be 6dpo, so of course I go and google it...now Im terrified if we did conceive.
> I had hypothyroidism during my pregnancy with dd but they said it wasn't severe and that I didn't need treatment(it should of gone away after 1st tri), well Im starting to think mine never left because the only thing I could find on having low bbt readings is either hypothyroidism or hyperthyroidism. And since its affecting my bbt/fertility Im scared of it affecting a pregnancy(it can cause a bunch of probs like preterm labor, pre-e, low birth weight or even a sudden miscarriage):cry:
> Ugh dammit, idk why I even went on google everyone knows that its the worst thing to do when your worrying.
> Sorry for long post I'm just at a loss and feeling so down. This is going to make me crazy:nope:
> hope you guys have a good day

I have had hypothyroidism for 4 years. It was extreme enough that I had to have my thyroid removed in August. Now I am hyperthyroid which is probably why I haven't ovulated yet this cycle. :/ 

I would suggest that if you feel like you might have thyroid issues then to go and get a blood test done for it as soon as you can. If you do still have an issue then it should be relatively easy to fix with medication :)


----------



## Reba1987

ugh my mom has thyroid issues, that sucks..

random thought but I read yesterday that iodine deficiencies can cause thyroid problems especially with people that use sea salt instead of iodized salt -- but i'm sure we all probably take lots of baby makin vitamins that contain it =)


----------



## Abii

I have to wait until I get back from WA, by then I will know if Im pregnant or not(pretty sure Im not) but then I will definitely be going to get my blood taken since now I am covered under hubby's insurance. 
Why must ttc be so difficult:nope:


----------



## Bee Bee

Reba1987 said:


> ugh my mom has thyroid issues, that sucks..
> 
> random thought but I read yesterday that iodine deficiencies can cause thyroid problems especially with people that use sea salt instead of iodized salt -- but i'm sure we all probably take lots of baby makin vitamins that contain it =)

Are you sure it's not the other way around? O: Because the thyroid is one of the few organs that can process iodine. So, when you have thyroid cancer, instead of chemo they actually give patients irradiated iodine which ends up being not as harsh on the patient as compared to chemo.

I only know this because when the growths on mine were first discovered they thought it was cancer. So, they were letting me know what would happen if it was. Thankfully, it wasn't.


----------



## Reba1987

Bee Bee said:


> Reba1987 said:
> 
> 
> ugh my mom has thyroid issues, that sucks..
> 
> random thought but I read yesterday that iodine deficiencies can cause thyroid problems especially with people that use sea salt instead of iodized salt -- but i'm sure we all probably take lots of baby makin vitamins that contain it =)
> 
> Are you sure it's not the other way around? O: Because the thyroid is one of the few organs that can process iodine. So, when you have thyroid cancer, instead of chemo they actually give patients irradiated iodine which ends up being not as harsh on the patient as compared to chemo.
> 
> I only know this because when the growths on mine were first discovered they thought it was cancer. So, they were letting me know what would happen if it was. Thankfully, it wasn't.Click to expand...


I just know that if you aren't getting enough iodine in your diet it can cause thyroid problems because the thyroid needs iodine to function properly. So that would make sense for them to give iodine


----------



## toasty6

Yes a severe lack of iodine, often seen in countries that don't have iodized salt available, can cause thyroid goiters which are large growths on the thyroid and appear as big lumps on the neck.


----------



## Abii

Ahh I am freaking out today ladies, Im so nervous:sick:
Tomorrow I leave for WA but I haven't ever been on a plane before and Im freaking out. Anyone have some tips for me?8-[


----------



## Reba1987

Abii said:


> Ahh I am freaking out today ladies, Im so nervous:sick:
> Tomorrow I leave for WA but I haven't ever been on a plane before and Im freaking out. Anyone have some tips for me?8-[

Aw don't be nervous! I personally have always thought that being on a plane is so fun! It makes me feel like some kind of fancy jet setter, ha ha is that lame? 
Tip #1 = sit by the window, I'm deathly afraid of heights but I feel like this is different because it kind of settles your stomach if you get a little sickness as you can see why you're moving . 
Tip #2 = bring doofy magazines that you'd never read, something silly like a celebrity gossip magazine, something to distract you mindlessly from any fears. 
Tip #3 = airplanes have little air nozzles like little personal fans almost above your seat, adjust it so you can have some nice air flowing on your face!

and most of all think of it as a fun adventure! ! oh and wear pjs if it's going to be a long flight.:hugs:


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> Ahh I am freaking out today ladies, Im so nervous:sick:
> Tomorrow I leave for WA but I haven't ever been on a plane before and Im freaking out. Anyone have some tips for me?8-[

I really hate planes too! I mostly just try to sleep through the flight. If that requires a bit of a sleeping pill or sleeping a bit less the night before, I do what will work. That really helps me get through it!


----------



## Abii

Thanks ladies, I am going to bring my laptop as my carry on item because its small and it'll keep me busy. Im not leaving until 8pm so the sleeping trick might work if I get bored of Dexter:dohh: my flight isn't too long so Im not as nervous as yesterday..for now, when I get there that'll be a diff story:rofl:
I got a bfn this morning but my cramps came back and are pretty strong so idk. 
Im not testing again until the 29th or 30th(af due the 30th) trying to stay positive but I just feel like Im out already:(
Anyway hope you guys have a good day, I will update you all soon:)


----------



## Reba1987

Abii said:


> Thanks ladies, I am going to bring my laptop as my carry on item because its small and it'll keep me busy. Im not leaving until 8pm so the sleeping trick might work if I get bored of Dexter:dohh: my flight isn't too long so Im not as nervous as yesterday..for now, when I get there that'll be a diff story:rofl:
> I got a bfn this morning but my cramps came back and are pretty strong so idk.
> Im not testing again until the 29th or 30th(af due the 30th) trying to stay positive but I just feel like Im out already:(
> Anyway hope you guys have a good day, I will update you all soon:)

AF due 30 or 31 here... 
:dust:


----------



## hollydazzles

Hello all! I am new to actually ttc! Can I still join? Looking for support :)


----------



## Bee Bee

hollydazzles said:


> Hello all! I am new to actually ttc! Can I still join? Looking for support :)

Absolutely! :) 

Tell us a little about yourself! How long have you been TTC and what number are you TTC? :)


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Ladies! 

Just dropping in to say HI.  I haven't been as active on here just due to the crazy nature of this long cycle of mine. It's hard to talk about or even do much TTC when your body is doing absolutely nothing to help the issue! lol!

I feel right now, more than other times in my cycle, that I MIGHT O soon. Boobs are a bit heavier and been experiencing quite a bit of watery CM being "expelled" (not sure on the scientific term for that! lol) which I haven't experienced in a long time. (meaning, I hardly ever feel anything come out of me. Used to a lot when I was younger but not lately). I also keep getting O pains, but I've been getting those periodically all cycle so I'm not paying it too much heed. Been taking OPKs randomly though and still nothing on that front. Today I am CD59. 

Been eating extremely healthy the past week. About 90% fruit/veg. I'm hoping by cutting out a lot of fat, sugar, soy, and dairy that maybe I can restart my body some how. I'm not sure if I mentioned but someone mentioned that I might be estrogen heavy (thus why I have so much fertile CM most of the month) and a lot of those items I cut out carry estrogen in them. I've lost 3-4 lbs this week already from it. 

I've also got a boudoir shoot coming up this upcoming Friday! I'm excited and nervous about it. Excited because its a gift for my husband, nervous because I am not in my ideal body right now (far from it). But, I am hoping that a boudoir shoot will help me appreciate my body a bit more! 

Other than that, I have another doc appointment on Feb 11th for thyroid levels. If I haven't O'd by then then I will bring it up to the doc and see what she thinks. I'll be CD76 by then, if that's the case!


----------



## Reba1987

Bee Bee said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just dropping in to say HI.  I haven't been as active on here just due to the crazy nature of this long cycle of mine. It's hard to talk about or even do much TTC when your body is doing absolutely nothing to help the issue! lol!
> 
> I feel right now, more than other times in my cycle, that I MIGHT O soon. Boobs are a bit heavier and been experiencing quite a bit of watery CM being "expelled" (not sure on the scientific term for that! lol) which I haven't experienced in a long time. (meaning, I hardly ever feel anything come out of me. Used to a lot when I was younger but not lately). I also keep getting O pains, but I've been getting those periodically all cycle so I'm not paying it too much heed. Been taking OPKs randomly though and still nothing on that front. Today I am CD59.
> 
> Been eating extremely healthy the past week. About 90% fruit/veg. I'm hoping by cutting out a lot of fat, sugar, soy, and dairy that maybe I can restart my body some how. I'm not sure if I mentioned but someone mentioned that I might be estrogen heavy (thus why I have so much fertile CM most of the month) and a lot of those items I cut out carry estrogen in them. I've lost 3-4 lbs this week already from it.
> 
> I've also got a boudoir shoot coming up this upcoming Friday! I'm excited and nervous about it. Excited because its a gift for my husband, nervous because I am not in my ideal body right now (far from it). But, I am hoping that a boudoir shoot will help me appreciate my body a bit more!
> 
> Other than that, I have another doc appointment on Feb 11th for thyroid levels. If I haven't O'd by then then I will bring it up to the doc and see what she thinks. I'll be CD76 by then, if that's the case!

Sounds like you should BD despite what any ovulation tests say just in case you are ovulating! Sounds like you could be! 

A boudoir shoot sounds awesome -- I need to do that so I feel a bit better about the extra bit of weight I got from my miscarriage. I lost a lot of weight after the MC due to depression and everything going on, but then it messed up my metabolism and I haven't been able to get back to my usual weight since then. I guess I just have a new 'usual weight' now. :)

We bought a Hurom juicer (cold press juicer) and it's been a wonderful way to cut out any snacking, etc.
(In fact I've had 3 juices and a sweet potato today and it's almost 5 pm!) 

Are you taking prenatals?


----------



## Bee Bee

Reba1987 said:



> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Just dropping in to say HI.  I haven't been as active on here just due to the crazy nature of this long cycle of mine. It's hard to talk about or even do much TTC when your body is doing absolutely nothing to help the issue! lol!
> 
> I feel right now, more than other times in my cycle, that I MIGHT O soon. Boobs are a bit heavier and been experiencing quite a bit of watery CM being "expelled" (not sure on the scientific term for that! lol) which I haven't experienced in a long time. (meaning, I hardly ever feel anything come out of me. Used to a lot when I was younger but not lately). I also keep getting O pains, but I've been getting those periodically all cycle so I'm not paying it too much heed. Been taking OPKs randomly though and still nothing on that front. Today I am CD59.
> 
> Been eating extremely healthy the past week. About 90% fruit/veg. I'm hoping by cutting out a lot of fat, sugar, soy, and dairy that maybe I can restart my body some how. I'm not sure if I mentioned but someone mentioned that I might be estrogen heavy (thus why I have so much fertile CM most of the month) and a lot of those items I cut out carry estrogen in them. I've lost 3-4 lbs this week already from it.
> 
> I've also got a boudoir shoot coming up this upcoming Friday! I'm excited and nervous about it. Excited because its a gift for my husband, nervous because I am not in my ideal body right now (far from it). But, I am hoping that a boudoir shoot will help me appreciate my body a bit more!
> 
> Other than that, I have another doc appointment on Feb 11th for thyroid levels. If I haven't O'd by then then I will bring it up to the doc and see what she thinks. I'll be CD76 by then, if that's the case!
> 
> Sounds like you should BD despite what any ovulation tests say just in case you are ovulating! Sounds like you could be!
> 
> A boudoir shoot sounds awesome -- I need to do that so I feel a bit better about the extra bit of weight I got from my miscarriage. I lost a lot of weight after the MC due to depression and everything going on, but then it messed up my metabolism and I haven't been able to get back to my usual weight since then. I guess I just have a new 'usual weight' now. :)
> 
> We bought a Hurom juicer (cold press juicer) and it's been a wonderful way to cut out any snacking, etc.
> (In fact I've had 3 juices and a sweet potato today and it's almost 5 pm!)
> 
> Are you taking prenatals?Click to expand...

Yeah, we've been BDing quite a bit. Not as much as we do when I know I'm gonna ovulate for sure, but a decent amount.  I forgot to mention it but we got Hubby's blood checked and he does have low testosterone. Explains why he doesn't have any real sex drive. Also he has some ED issues even though the desire is there when we do BD. So doc gave him viagra to try out as well. Beens working pretty well so far  

I do, I take a prenatal and DHA pill every day! :) Been taking them for about 4-5 months now


----------



## Reba1987

I feel like I'm out of the game this month, despite some twingey-ness in my uterus area and slightly more sensitive nips. 

Other than that no signs of anything :/ boooo, but I'll still test of course in a few days :)


----------



## hollydazzles

Hello all! Thanks for letting me jump in! We are ttc number 1! We have been married almost 7 years and had an ectopic before we had been married a year. So technically we have an angel baby already :) This is our first cycle actively trying and i am excited and nervous. I'm 25 and DH is 27.


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies:) I have been in WA for 2 days and I already love it! its so beautiful here and the people are really nice(not something Im used to in Cali) I wish I could have hubby and Zozo here though, I miss them so much. 
Hubby was texting me last night and we started making plans for his next vacation, he wants to drive out here with Zo so they can see WA. We want to move out of cali and if he likes it, I wouldn't mind moving here:D
On another note..all of my symptoms disappeared again even my breast pain but whats weird is that I threw up this morning. My dad asked me if it was ms lol but of course I denied it, alot of the times when I wake up I feel nauseous but I haven't ever thrown up from it and now I still feel sick. I know what ms feels like cause I had it horribly with dd but sadly this doesn't feel like it so Im either waiting for af or testing on 29th if it doesn't arrive.

Bee- congrats on the weight loss, keep up the great work:) I wish I had the confidence to do a boudoir shoot but I dont think I would ever feel comfortable, I have too much baby flab for that lmao!:dohh:
and glad to hear that the Viagra is helping, yay for bd'ing:winkwink: 

Reba- I know how you feel hun!:hugs: all of my symptoms are gone so Im confused as hell and thinking Im out. But we aren't out til af shows. Haha and thats funny, you and I might be cycle buddies without even realizing it:)

Welcome holly:wave:


----------



## Reba1987

hollydazzles said:


> Hello all! Thanks for letting me jump in! We are ttc number 1! We have been married almost 7 years and had an ectopic before we had been married a year. So technically we have an angel baby already :) This is our first cycle actively trying and i am excited and nervous. I'm 25 and DH is 27.

Welcome!


----------



## Reba1987

Abii said:


> Hey ladies:) I have been in WA for 2 days and I already love it! its so beautiful here and the people are really nice(not something Im used to in Cali) I wish I could have hubby and Zozo here though, I miss them so much.
> Hubby was texting me last night and we started making plans for his next vacation, he wants to drive out here with Zo so they can see WA. We want to move out of cali and if he likes it, I wouldn't mind moving here:D
> On another note..all of my symptoms disappeared again even my breast pain but whats weird is that I threw up this morning. My dad asked me if it was ms lol but of course I denied it, alot of the times when I wake up I feel nauseous but I haven't ever thrown up from it and now I still feel sick. I know what ms feels like cause I had it horribly with dd but sadly this doesn't feel like it so Im either waiting for af or testing on 29th if it doesn't arrive.
> 
> Bee- congrats on the weight loss, keep up the great work:) I wish I had the confidence to do a boudoir shoot but I dont think I would ever feel comfortable, I have too much baby flab for that lmao!:dohh:
> and glad to hear that the Viagra is helping, yay for bd'ing:winkwink:
> 
> Reba- I know how you feel hun!:hugs: all of my symptoms are gone so Im confused as hell and thinking Im out. But we aren't out til af shows. Haha and thats funny, you and I might be cycle buddies without even realizing it:)
> 
> Welcome holly:wave:


Ooooh here's hope that your throwing up is ms!! 
I keep trying to 'forget' about the baby thing so I can get through this tww, but every once and a while i'm like omg is that a symptom but then it goes away.

The only thing I can really say that would be a 'sign' is that my body is hot to the touch which happened with my first pregnancy. OR it's because it's FREEZING in Atlanta and I've got the heater blasted!!!!!! :wacko:

Yay cycle twins :happydance:


----------



## KylasBaby

1dpo for me. Starting my first tww and can already tell it's gonna suck haha


----------



## Abii

Hey ladies Im just dropping in real quick to say that my gorgeous nephew has been born, he was born yesterday(Jan/26th) at 11:26pm he weighed 8lbs 8oun and 20in long. If you guys want to see a picture of him it will be in my journal:)
And now the next update will be my testing results.

Reba- you should test with me on the 29th:) if that was your first sign with your other pregnancy its sounding good:thumbup:

Kylas- I feel ya hun, this tww has been torture to me. Hope you get your bfp:flower:


----------



## frenchiemenno

Hi Ladies, sorry I haven't really been on here lately. But now I FINALLY got my period after 4 months!!!!! I'm soooo happy I get to start a new cycle :D Just thought I would share that with you :) :) :) My breasts had been super heavy and sore for the past couple days so I knew something was about to happen!! Hope everyone is doing fantastic!


----------



## KylasBaby

Abii said:


> Kylas- I feel ya hun, this tww has been torture to me. Hope you get your bfp:flower:

Thanks! You too


----------



## Reba1987

Abii said:


> Hey ladies Im just dropping in real quick to say that my gorgeous nephew has been born, he was born yesterday(Jan/26th) at 11:26pm he weighed 8lbs 8oun and 20in long. If you guys want to see a picture of him it will be in my journal:)
> And now the next update will be my testing results.
> 
> Reba- you should test with me on the 29th:) if that was your first sign with your other pregnancy its sounding good:thumbup:
> 
> Kylas- I feel ya hun, this tww has been torture to me. Hope you get your bfp:flower:

aww yay babies!!!
I just got the urge to go by a test and i can't fight that urge (i can SEE the Kroger from my house so I may as well go get one) but yes I will test with you on the 29 !!


----------



## Reba1987

OMG LADIES I JUST GOT MY BFP!!!!
It's light but it's there! I tried to take a picture but my camera phone sucks. 
We're so excited but also feel almost weird getting excited due to our miscarriage last time. 

but I feel like I'm allowed to get excited even if that WERE to happen again!! 

I'm shaking. I hope everyone else gets their bfp or ovulation soon


----------



## KylasBaby

Reba1987 said:


> OMG LADIES I JUST GOT MY BFP!!!!
> It's light but it's there! I tried to take a picture but my camera phone sucks.
> We're so excited but also feel almost weird getting excited due to our miscarriage last time.
> 
> but I feel like I'm allowed to get excited even if that WERE to happen again!!
> 
> I'm shaking. I hope everyone else gets their bfp or ovulation soon

YAY!! Congratulations


----------



## chefalyy

Do you ladies mind if I join in?? I would love to have a ttc buddy since I'm the only one out of my friends ttc.


----------



## Reba1987

KylasBaby said:


> Reba1987 said:
> 
> 
> OMG LADIES I JUST GOT MY BFP!!!!
> It's light but it's there! I tried to take a picture but my camera phone sucks.
> We're so excited but also feel almost weird getting excited due to our miscarriage last time.
> 
> but I feel like I'm allowed to get excited even if that WERE to happen again!!
> 
> I'm shaking. I hope everyone else gets their bfp or ovulation soon
> 
> YAY!! CongratulationsClick to expand...

THANKKKKSS!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Abii

Reba1987 said:


> OMG LADIES I JUST GOT MY BFP!!!!
> It's light but it's there! I tried to take a picture but my camera phone sucks.
> We're so excited but also feel almost weird getting excited due to our miscarriage last time.
> 
> but I feel like I'm allowed to get excited even if that WERE to happen again!!
> 
> I'm shaking. I hope everyone else gets their bfp or ovulation soon

Awh omg congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## hollydazzles

Reba1987 said:


> OMG LADIES I JUST GOT MY BFP!!!!
> It's light but it's there! I tried to take a picture but my camera phone sucks.
> We're so excited but also feel almost weird getting excited due to our miscarriage last time.
> 
> but I feel like I'm allowed to get excited even if that WERE to happen again!!
> 
> I'm shaking. I hope everyone else gets their bfp or ovulation soon

Congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## chefalyy

I'm 5 dpo and my nipples are so so sore. It's weird because this never happens. My bbs tend to get sore but like 2 days before my period and I'm not sure for about 10 days.


----------



## Abii

Ugh bfn @ 14dpo:cry: af is due tomorrow and that was the only frer I have until I go back home on the 1st. Im pretty devastated and feeling so damn sad for myself, its pathetic:( 
Sorry for the mini rant, just feeling really alone and depressed and I just wanna go home:nope:


----------



## Reba1987

Abii said:


> Ugh bfn @ 14dpo:cry: af is due tomorrow and that was the only frer I have until I go back home on the 1st. Im pretty devastated and feeling so damn sad for myself, its pathetic:(
> Sorry for the mini rant, just feeling really alone and depressed and I just wanna go home:nope:

Aww abii I'm so sorry I wanted our twin cycles to be twin babies. Just keep trying and keep your head up!!


----------



## Abii

Af got me:cry: but now, once I get back home I will be going to get my thyroid checked. And this next cycle is just gonna be a relaxed one, I am going to continue to temp just to see if my ovulation falls on the same day.


----------



## Bee Bee

chefalyy said:


> Do you ladies mind if I join in?? I would love to have a ttc buddy since I'm the only one out of my friends ttc.

Absolutely! Welcome! :D


----------



## Bee Bee

Reba1987 said:


> OMG LADIES I JUST GOT MY BFP!!!!
> It's light but it's there! I tried to take a picture but my camera phone sucks.
> We're so excited but also feel almost weird getting excited due to our miscarriage last time.
> 
> but I feel like I'm allowed to get excited even if that WERE to happen again!!
> 
> I'm shaking. I hope everyone else gets their bfp or ovulation soon

OMGGGG YAY! Have you made an appt to verify with your doc yet? O:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Reba1987 said:


> OMG LADIES I JUST GOT MY BFP!!!!
> It's light but it's there! I tried to take a picture but my camera phone sucks.
> We're so excited but also feel almost weird getting excited due to our miscarriage last time.
> 
> but I feel like I'm allowed to get excited even if that WERE to happen again!!
> 
> I'm shaking. I hope everyone else gets their bfp or ovulation soon

Congrats!!

How is everyone else doing? :dust: to everyone


----------



## hollydazzles

So today and yesterday I watched some documentaries about female gendercide in India and China. BAD IDEA! Watching them while TTC should be illegal. :dohh: I'm an idiot! Lol. Other than that breaking heart while simultaneously infuriating me, I'm doing pretty well. Officially in the tww. I already want to test. . . Gonna be a rough 14 days! :)


----------



## chefalyy

I'm 7 dpo now, and today at work I as So nauseous. And I with with food and that didn't help one bit. My nipples have been so sore since.3dpo and now its my bbs and nipples which are sore. And thats weird for me. I have had a little cramoing since yesterday


----------



## Bee Bee

chefalyy said:


> I'm 7 dpo now, and today at work I as So nauseous. And I with with food and that didn't help one bit. My nipples have been so sore since.3dpo and now its my bbs and nipples which are sore. And thats weird for me. I have had a little cramoing since yesterday

When are you going to test! O:


----------



## chefalyy

I am going to wait till I'm at least 10 dpo to test b because I.think 7 is a little early and plus I don't want to see a bfn


----------



## Reba1987

Abii said:


> Af got me:cry: but now, once I get back home I will be going to get my thyroid checked. And this next cycle is just gonna be a relaxed one, I am going to continue to temp just to see if my ovulation falls on the same day.

Aww better luck next month!! :hugs:


----------



## Reba1987

Bee Bee said:


> Reba1987 said:
> 
> 
> OMG LADIES I JUST GOT MY BFP!!!!
> It's light but it's there! I tried to take a picture but my camera phone sucks.
> We're so excited but also feel almost weird getting excited due to our miscarriage last time.
> 
> but I feel like I'm allowed to get excited even if that WERE to happen again!!
> 
> I'm shaking. I hope everyone else gets their bfp or ovulation soon
> 
> OMGGGG YAY! Have you made an appt to verify with your doc yet? O:Click to expand...

My appointment is at 12 weeks! (SO FAR AWAY!!! AHH I'm only at 4!)


----------



## hollydazzles

Hang in there Reba! Hopefully the next few weeks will go quickly :)


----------



## chefalyy

Congrats reba!! H&h 9 months !! 

Okay to add to my little last of symptoms.. today I noticed I was having stomach pain like I.just did a.hundred.sit ups. And I can reassure you I haven't. Making pizzas today at work my bbs were killing me.


----------



## toasty6

That was one of my first symptoms, chefalyy. (The feeling like sit-ups thing). I was around 11-12 DPO when I first noticed it.


----------



## chefalyy

That's one of my many symptoms. That sit up feeling, sore bbs and nipples like you wouldn't believe and a little nausea. I'm 9 dpo today. I tested this morning and it was a bfn so I'm guessing it was a little too early..


----------



## chefalyy

toasty6 said:


> That was one of my first symptoms, chefalyy. (The feeling like sit-ups thing). I was around 11-12 DPO when I first noticed it.

Before your bfp did you have any lotion like cm I had that yesterday just about all day. I kept running to the bathroom thinking af had got me early.


----------



## toasty6

chefalyy said:


> toasty6 said:
> 
> 
> That was one of my first symptoms, chefalyy. (The feeling like sit-ups thing). I was around 11-12 DPO when I first noticed it.
> 
> Before your bfp did you have any lotion like cm I had that yesterday just about all day. I kept running to the bathroom thinking af had got me early.Click to expand...

Yeah, I was feeling "wet" down there almost constantly after I found out and maybe a few days before my BFP, too. I'm not sure, I just know I was always terrified when I felt it after my BFP because I was afraid of bleeding knowing I was actually pregnant and not just expecting AF.


----------



## chefalyy

toasty6 said:


> chefalyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toasty6 said:
> 
> 
> That was one of my first symptoms, chefalyy. (The feeling like sit-ups thing). I was around 11-12 DPO when I first noticed it.
> 
> Before your bfp did you have any lotion like cm I had that yesterday just about all day. I kept running to the bathroom thinking af had got me early.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I was feeling "wet" down there almost constantly after I found out and maybe a few days before my BFP, too. I'm not sure, I just know I was always terrified when I felt it after my BFP because I was afraid of bleeding knowing I was actually pregnant and not just expecting AF.Click to expand...

Tested today at 12 dpo and got a bfn I'm starting to really feel out this month.


----------



## chefalyy

Af got me :cry: 

Time to start trying again.


----------



## KylasBaby

Can't believe I didn't post here the other night! I got my BFP Wednesday night at 9dpo :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

KylasBaby said:


> Can't believe I didn't post here the other night! I got my BFP Wednesday night at 9dpo :)

Congrats!!


----------



## toasty6

chefalyy said:


> Af got me :cry:
> 
> Time to start trying again.

Oh no, so sorry!


----------



## toasty6

KylasBaby said:


> Can't believe I didn't post here the other night! I got my BFP Wednesday night at 9dpo :)


Congratulations! Happy & healthy 9 months :)


----------



## Bee Bee

chefalyy said:


> Af got me :cry:
> 
> Time to start trying again.

I'm sorry to hear that! Here's hoping for next month!:hugs:


----------



## Bee Bee

KylasBaby said:


> Can't believe I didn't post here the other night! I got my BFP Wednesday night at 9dpo :)

Yay!!!! :happydance:


----------



## RMountaingirl

Hello! My name is Rachel. My husband and I are TTC #1, this is cycle #3. I am 27 and he is 31. 

I saw you are a Colorado girl too! :). I will be testing Feb. 24th


----------



## chefalyy

Alright ladies, af only lasted two days.. weird normally lasts 5 days for me it was a normal flow but by the third day it was completely gone


----------



## hollydazzles

So either AF got me early or I'm having some odd light spotting. Guess I'll know tomorrow. :/


----------



## Bee Bee

RMountaingirl said:


> Hello! My name is Rachel. My husband and I are TTC #1, this is cycle #3. I am 27 and he is 31.
> 
> I saw you are a Colorado girl too! :). I will be testing Feb. 24th

Yay! Welcome!!

Where you at in CO?? I live in Thornton (metro Denver) but I work in Ft. Collins.


----------



## Bee Bee

chefalyy said:


> Alright ladies, af only lasted two days.. weird normally lasts 5 days for me it was a normal flow but by the third day it was completely gone

Hmmmm do you temp at all or anything? Maybe it was IB??


----------



## hollydazzles

:( af got me.


----------



## nickisams2012

Well I'm on cd 103 now getting fed up with it all now:(


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Well I'm on cd 103 now getting fed up with it all now:(


I'm right with you darling! I am on CD77 now :(

Whats really frustrating and upsetting for me right now is that I got a positive OPK 72 hrs ago, but my temps verify that I didn't actually ovulate. So, I got a false positive and the only way I know of that happening is with PCOS. I'm hoping it's not PCOS though. 

I have an appointment with an OBGYN next week. Have you gone to a doctor yet?


----------



## Bee Bee

hollydazzles said:


> :( af got me.

Boooo! I'm sorry! :(


----------



## toasty6

Bee Bee, any luck on ovulating or anything this cycle? Your chart seems to say the answer to that is no... :(


----------



## Bee Bee

toasty6 said:


> Bee Bee, any luck on ovulating or anything this cycle? Your chart seems to say the answer to that is no... :(

Yeah, apparently not. I got a false positive OPK on Sunday though...

I have an appointment with an OBGYN next week to try to figure this out.


----------



## toasty6

How are you sure it was a false positive? Just based on your temps showing otherwise? That's such a bummer. Can you take Clomid? I don't know much about it but isn't that supposed to help you ovulate? Or maybe you have to wait until a new cycle to take it...?


----------



## Bee Bee

toasty6 said:


> How are you sure it was a false positive? Just based on your temps showing otherwise? That's such a bummer. Can you take Clomid? I don't know much about it but isn't that supposed to help you ovulate? Or maybe you have to wait until a new cycle to take it...?

This was the OPK. 

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/kai1985/1781811_10152266476278561_1149933566_o.jpg

I posted it several places and got lots of opinions and everyone, including myself, views this as a positive OPK. I only got negative OPKs the next day after this one. And then, yes, since it's been 72 hrs since the + OPK and my temps haven't shifted, I am pretty confident that the OPK must have been a false positive. :(


----------



## toasty6

What a bummer. Here's to hoping your thermometer is just on the fritz! ;)


----------



## KylasBaby

Bee Bee said:


> toasty6 said:
> 
> 
> How are you sure it was a false positive? Just based on your temps showing otherwise? That's such a bummer. Can you take Clomid? I don't know much about it but isn't that supposed to help you ovulate? Or maybe you have to wait until a new cycle to take it...?
> 
> This was the OPK.
> 
> https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/kai1985/1781811_10152266476278561_1149933566_o.jpg
> 
> I posted it several places and got lots of opinions and everyone, including myself, views this as a positive OPK. I only got negative OPKs the next day after this one. And then, yes, since it's been 72 hrs since the + OPK and my temps haven't shifted, I am pretty confident that the OPK must have been a false positive. :(Click to expand...

Not necessarily. OPKs don't tell you when you will ovulate. They just tell you there's who ugh LH in your system where you could. A lot of times women who have trouble ovulating get an LH surge, but it's not enough to make them ovulate.


----------



## hollydazzles

Sorry Bee Bee! Hopefully the doc can give you some answers!


----------



## Bee Bee

KylasBaby said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toasty6 said:
> 
> 
> How are you sure it was a false positive? Just based on your temps showing otherwise? That's such a bummer. Can you take Clomid? I don't know much about it but isn't that supposed to help you ovulate? Or maybe you have to wait until a new cycle to take it...?
> 
> This was the OPK.
> 
> https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q246/kai1985/1781811_10152266476278561_1149933566_o.jpg
> 
> I posted it several places and got lots of opinions and everyone, including myself, views this as a positive OPK. I only got negative OPKs the next day after this one. And then, yes, since it's been 72 hrs since the + OPK and my temps haven't shifted, I am pretty confident that the OPK must have been a false positive. :(Click to expand...
> 
> Not necessarily. OPKs don't tell you when you will ovulate. They just tell you there's who ugh LH in your system where you could. A lot of times women who have trouble ovulating get an LH surge, but it's not enough to make them ovulate.Click to expand...

Well, I mean, I've been taking OPKs every couple days for the past 50 days or so. None have been positive. Some have been close, but none have been this dark. So, this is the first LH surge I have seen this whole cycle. I understand that it doesn't tell me that I've ovulated or anything, but I typically ovulate around 24 hrs after my +OPK. Its been 72 hrs which is past the window that you are supposed to ovulate after your surge. So I am sure that I didn't end up ovulating after all.


----------



## jojo82413

Hi BB & all other ladies of the group :) Mind if I join? I actually just joined this site yesterday & I'm excited to meet & chat with others who are currently sharing the same feelings/emotions as I am! 

My DH & I got married 8/24/13 & started TTC in September. Some months, we tried harder than others, but over the past few months, we've definitely been focusing on it more. This is the first cycle that I am temping. I temp at6:30am everyday b/c that's when I get up for work. Stinks on the weekends, though, but I'm doing it! I'm on CD13. DH & I are going to try for a Valentine's baby...very cliché, I know. hehe. 

I have an OBGYN appt. with a new dr. on the 24th & I'm hoping to get some tips from her (if i'm not already preggo when I go!!). My DH & I just recently bought a house in a new area, which is why I'm switching doctors. I just can't wait to be a mom!

Well ladies, that's all I have for now. If there's anything else you want to know, just ask :flower:


----------



## toasty6

Welcome! I'm glad I'm not the only one who started trying right after getting married. My husband and I got married in September and started trying in November. We got lucky on our first try. I just know people are silently counting in their heads once we tell them how far along we are to make sure we were married first hahaha. :) Good luck to you! A Valentine's day baby conception would be sweet <3


----------



## Bee Bee

jojo82413 said:


> Hi BB & all other ladies of the group :) Mind if I join? I actually just joined this site yesterday & I'm excited to meet & chat with others who are currently sharing the same feelings/emotions as I am!
> 
> My DH & I got married 8/24/13 & started TTC in September. Some months, we tried harder than others, but over the past few months, we've definitely been focusing on it more. This is the first cycle that I am temping. I temp at6:30am everyday b/c that's when I get up for work. Stinks on the weekends, though, but I'm doing it! I'm on CD13. DH & I are going to try for a Valentine's baby...very cliché, I know. hehe.
> 
> I have an OBGYN appt. with a new dr. on the 24th & I'm hoping to get some tips from her (if i'm not already preggo when I go!!). My DH & I just recently bought a house in a new area, which is why I'm switching doctors. I just can't wait to be a mom!
> 
> Well ladies, that's all I have for now. If there's anything else you want to know, just ask :flower:


Of course, welcome! :) Good luck! FX'd for the VDay baby!


----------



## hollydazzles

Hey friends! Seriously temping for the first time this month and I feel like my temps are crazy lol! Do most temps stay around the same spot or is anyone else having ranges?


----------



## Bee Bee

hollydazzles said:


> Hey friends! Seriously temping for the first time this month and I feel like my temps are crazy lol! Do most temps stay around the same spot or is anyone else having ranges?

Do you have a link to your chart at all? O: 

It seems when we all first start temping that they are all crazy and over the place. I think that's just because you are getting the hang of it. They shouldn't necessarily stay in one place, but more like they stay in a range then shift to another range after ovulation. :)

If you look at my chart below you can see they go all over the place but they are within the 97 range.


----------



## hollydazzles

Hey Bee! Thanks for the help! I am probably just overthinking it :dohh: The really high temp was taken at the complete wrong time. I woke up in the middle of the night and my first thought was to put that thermometer in my mouth! :haha:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4c7c10/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Bee Bee

hollydazzles said:


> Hey Bee! Thanks for the help! I am probably just overthinking it :dohh: The really high temp was taken at the complete wrong time. I woke up in the middle of the night and my first thought was to put that thermometer in my mouth! :haha:
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4c7c10/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

As I said :) It takes a bit to get used to temping. For accurate temps you need at least 3-4 hrs of sleep and to temp at the exact same time everyday


----------



## hollydazzles

Other than the high temp, I temp at 4 am. So I should get some sort of idea this month. Thanks again! I feel like my high school health teacher lied to me! ;)


----------



## Bee Bee

I just got done with OBGYN. Did a pelvic exam, blood draw and Ultrasound. Both of my ovaries are policystic. She isn't calling it PCOS yet though. Still not sure why on that but either way, PCOS or not my ovaries are policystic. Also strangely enough my lining is almost non existent. But she said she would actually be more concerned if it was super thick because that would mean I have hormone issues. She's gonna get back to me tomorrow to let me know the blood results. She did write me a script for Provera to force a period. First step is going to be to force a period and hope that it restarts my system; like rebooting a computer. She also mentioned that I'll need to continue losing weight as less body fat will mean less estrogen production


----------



## jojo82413

Hey BB. Just read your last post. have you heard back from your doctor yet?? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Bee Bee

jojo82413 said:


> Hey BB. Just read your last post. have you heard back from your doctor yet?? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!

Oh yes, I did! I don't have PCOS but I definitely have polycystic ovaries. I started on Provera last night to kick start a period. Should see one next week.


----------



## toasty6

I hope that can reset your system girl!

I had a rough last couple days. Had a terrible stomach bug and ended up at the ER because I couldn't even keep water down. Got some IV fluids and zofran and feeling much better now. They did ultrasound to check on baby and everything was good. Now looking back on it I am kind of irritated they didn't just do a Doppler simply because I will be charged more I'm sure for like a 30 minute ultrasound that really only needed to be a quick heartbeat check and that's about it. I am not looking forward to my bill. Of course it's always nice to see baby kicking around in there but I hated going to the ER in the first place but it was necessary. I wonder if I could contest the charge since I didn't ask for an ultrasound and I know their only policy for pregnant ladies is fetal heart sounds and since I am only 14 weeks am ultrasound wasn't quite necessary. Hmmm...

In other news, I am trying not to worry because my friend on here who was my due date buddy for a while (she got bumped back about a week) just had a missed miscarriage. Her friend just went through one a few weeks ago and I was calming her down telling her what are the chances etc and then she has to suffer through one. I know the odds are extremely low and it seems common just because of the concentration of the ladies on here but still! How ridiculous. I'm so sad for her. :( I can't imagine.


----------



## Abii

An update, I think I got my bfp today. Its pretty faint(I had to edit it to see the line without squinting) so now Im just waiting for my frer's to get here. 
I cant stop crying Im just so happy right now, hope its a sticky bean.
Good luck this cycle Bee, Ill still come check up on you I got my fingers and toes crossed for ya:hugs:


----------



## jojo82413

Bee Bee said:


> jojo82413 said:
> 
> 
> Hey BB. Just read your last post. have you heard back from your doctor yet?? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!!
> 
> Oh yes, I did! I don't have PCOS but I definitely have polycystic ovaries. I started on Provera last night to kick start a period. Should see one next week.Click to expand...

Well I'm glad to hear you don't have PCOS!! I have my fingers crossed for you, girl!! Definitely keep us posted :)

I saw my Gyn today. I told her that I used the OPK's in October with no smiley & that I temped this month - CD22 with no temp spike. I said I'm afraid I'm not ovulating, but she said she's confident I am. She said my periods are way to regular to not be ovulating. But she did say my hormones could be off. I have to go for blood work on my next cycle - once on CD3 & once more on CD20. I also need to have my thyroid tested b/c I've had issues with it in the past, but she wants me to see my regular dr for that. When I was younger & I thought about having kids, I never thought it would be this stressful! But it'll definitely all be worth it for us when we get our BFP's :)


----------



## chefalyy

Alright ladies I'm back, I'm officially in my tww again. I am trying but to symptom spot this month, well I'm going to try not to as much as I did last month. 

I'm only 1 dpo so here's to a long tww haha


----------



## zimm8930

Hi all! Just wanted to join the thread! Seems like you have a great conversation and group. I guess I'll start with my bio and story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/blush.gif

I am 27 and have been married to my husband for a year and a half or so we have been together for almost 8 though! We live in Fort Worth, TX. 

Got off the pill last April but we didn't want to try actively until this year. I was lucky and regular coming off the pill and thought I O'ed around the 4th of January (so we tried) but then my AF! I was so excited but just turns out it was nothing! AF never came so started provera and now I am on CD9. Did some blood test and everything came back normal. So I am just hoping I got a good reboot and now we can start again!

I am attempting to temp and am taking opk's to figure out when I am ovulating!


----------



## jojo82413

chefalyy said:


> Alright ladies I'm back, I'm officially in my tww again. I am trying but to symptom spot this month, well I'm going to try not to as much as I did last month.
> 
> I'm only 1 dpo so here's to a long tww haha

Good luck to you girl!! I've got my fingers crossed for you. I know how hard it is not to analyze every single ache, pain or "weird" feeling during the TWW!! You can do it :)


----------



## jojo82413

zimm8930 said:


> Hi all! Just wanted to join the thread! Seems like you have a great conversation and group. I guess I'll start with my bio and story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/blush.gif
> 
> I am 27 and have been married to my husband for a year and a half or so we have been together for almost 8 though! We live in Fort Worth, TX.
> 
> Got off the pill last April but we didn't want to try actively until this year. I was lucky and regular coming off the pill and thought I O'ed around the 4th of January (so we tried) but then my AF! I was so excited but just turns out it was nothing! AF never came so started provera and now I am on CD9. Did some blood test and everything came back normal. So I am just hoping I got a good reboot and now we can start again!
> 
> I am attempting to temp and am taking opk's to figure out when I am ovulating!

Welcome!!! Nice to meet you :) I am temping for the first time this month. I'm on CD 24 now & never saw a temp spike, but I met w/ my dr. yesterday & she thinks it's user error b/c my AF is so regular that she doesn't believe I'm not ovulating. She said there are so many factors that can mess up the temp, so don't be alarmed if it's hard to see the spike. But I really hope for your sake that it's easy for you!!! If you're using OPK's too, then I guess you should be all set :)


----------



## zimm8930

jojo82413 said:


> zimm8930 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Just wanted to join the thread! Seems like you have a great conversation and group. I guess I'll start with my bio and story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/blush.gif
> 
> I am 27 and have been married to my husband for a year and a half or so we have been together for almost 8 though! We live in Fort Worth, TX.
> 
> Got off the pill last April but we didn't want to try actively until this year. I was lucky and regular coming off the pill and thought I O'ed around the 4th of January (so we tried) but then my AF! I was so excited but just turns out it was nothing! AF never came so started provera and now I am on CD9. Did some blood test and everything came back normal. So I am just hoping I got a good reboot and now we can start again!
> 
> I am attempting to temp and am taking opk's to figure out when I am ovulating!
> 
> Welcome!!! Nice to meet you :) I am temping for the first time this month. I'm on CD 24 now & never saw a temp spike, but I met w/ my dr. yesterday & she thinks it's user error b/c my AF is so regular that she doesn't believe I'm not ovulating. She said there are so many factors that can mess up the temp, so don't be alarmed if it's hard to see the spike. But I really hope for your sake that it's easy for you!!! If you're using OPK's too, then I guess you should be all set :)Click to expand...


I hope we will see! I am not relying on it too much but wanted to see if it worked! Good luck to you with everything! I am learning so much from reading all these posts from everyone!


----------



## BrittanyC

I guess I can stop lurking long enough to post an update! We got our BFP the day before Valentine's Day! It figures I get it the one month I didn't get a peak on my fertility monitor.


----------



## zimm8930

BrittanyC said:


> I guess I can stop lurking long enough to post an update! We got our BFP the day before Valentine's Day! It figures I get it the one month I didn't get a peak on my fertility monitor.

Congrats girl!


----------



## Bee Bee

zimm8930 said:


> Hi all! Just wanted to join the thread! Seems like you have a great conversation and group. I guess I'll start with my bio and story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/blush.gif
> 
> I am 27 and have been married to my husband for a year and a half or so we have been together for almost 8 though! We live in Fort Worth, TX.
> 
> Got off the pill last April but we didn't want to try actively until this year. I was lucky and regular coming off the pill and thought I O'ed around the 4th of January (so we tried) but then my AF! I was so excited but just turns out it was nothing! AF never came so started provera and now I am on CD9. Did some blood test and everything came back normal. So I am just hoping I got a good reboot and now we can start again!
> 
> I am attempting to temp and am taking opk's to figure out when I am ovulating!

Welcome!! I just started Provera myself, I have 4 or 5 days left I believe.


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> An update, I think I got my bfp today. Its pretty faint(I had to edit it to see the line without squinting) so now Im just waiting for my frer's to get here.
> I cant stop crying Im just so happy right now, hope its a sticky bean.
> Good luck this cycle Bee, Ill still come check up on you I got my fingers and toes crossed for ya:hugs:

Did you confirm your BFP yet??? O:



BrittanyC said:


> I guess I can stop lurking long enough to post an update! We got our BFP the day before Valentine's Day! It figures I get it the one month I didn't get a peak on my fertility monitor.


OMG Congratsss!


----------



## Abii

Sadly I keep getting really faint positives on *every* frer I take. So I mean I guess they are positive but Im waiting for it to get dark before I say its a bfp, cause Im really nervous they are indent lines or evaps since they are pretty faint. 
And because of all the faint positives I've been getting on the first response, I decided to get some dollar store hpt's, I will definitely take one tonight. But lately Im so bipolar that its making every faint positive worse, like I think of all the things that are/could be wrong and freak myself out.
Anyway I will keep you updated, thanks for listening to my mini rant, I just feel really sad and alone right now:(


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> Sadly I keep getting really faint positives on *every* frer I take. So I mean I guess they are positive but Im waiting for it to get dark before I say its a bfp, cause Im really nervous they are indent lines or evaps since they are pretty faint.
> And because of all the faint positives I've been getting on the first response, I decided to get some dollar store hpt's, I will definitely take one tonight. But lately Im so bipolar that its making every faint positive worse, like I think of all the things that are/could be wrong and freak myself out.
> Anyway I will keep you updated, thanks for listening to my mini rant, I just feel really sad and alone right now:(

Have you tried making an appointment with the doc yet? They'll be able to tell for sure!


----------



## Abii

Bee Bee said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Sadly I keep getting really faint positives on *every* frer I take. So I mean I guess they are positive but Im waiting for it to get dark before I say its a bfp, cause Im really nervous they are indent lines or evaps since they are pretty faint.
> And because of all the faint positives I've been getting on the first response, I decided to get some dollar store hpt's, I will definitely take one tonight. But lately Im so bipolar that its making every faint positive worse, like I think of all the things that are/could be wrong and freak myself out.
> Anyway I will keep you updated, thanks for listening to my mini rant, I just feel really sad and alone right now:(
> 
> Have you tried making an appointment with the doc yet? They'll be able to tell for sure!Click to expand...

No I haven't because I dont have a doctor yet, I just got put on my husbands insurance in January and I know if I went they would do a urine test but they dont do blood tests until its confirmed by the urine which is what Im already trying to do:wacko:


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Sadly I keep getting really faint positives on *every* frer I take. So I mean I guess they are positive but Im waiting for it to get dark before I say its a bfp, cause Im really nervous they are indent lines or evaps since they are pretty faint.
> And because of all the faint positives I've been getting on the first response, I decided to get some dollar store hpt's, I will definitely take one tonight. But lately Im so bipolar that its making every faint positive worse, like I think of all the things that are/could be wrong and freak myself out.
> Anyway I will keep you updated, thanks for listening to my mini rant, I just feel really sad and alone right now:(
> 
> Have you tried making an appointment with the doc yet? They'll be able to tell for sure!Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't because I dont have a doctor yet, I just got put on my husbands insurance in January and I know if I went they would do a urine test but they dont do blood tests until its confirmed by the urine which is what Im already trying to do:wacko:Click to expand...

Well if you are getting faint BFPs then that should constitute a blood test. Also, are you late yet? If you are late for period as well then they definitely should! 

And it doesn't have to be an OBGYN or anything just yet! :) Most General Practice offices will confirm a pregnancy for you, then you can grab an OBGYN after if it's positive. 

And yes, they offer urine tests too! :) So, if nothing else, you can take a urine test there and if its positive, they can confirm it with blood right after.


----------



## BrittanyC

Bee Bee said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Sadly I keep getting really faint positives on *every* frer I take. So I mean I guess they are positive but Im waiting for it to get dark before I say its a bfp, cause Im really nervous they are indent lines or evaps since they are pretty faint.
> And because of all the faint positives I've been getting on the first response, I decided to get some dollar store hpt's, I will definitely take one tonight. But lately Im so bipolar that its making every faint positive worse, like I think of all the things that are/could be wrong and freak myself out.
> Anyway I will keep you updated, thanks for listening to my mini rant, I just feel really sad and alone right now:(
> 
> Have you tried making an appointment with the doc yet? They'll be able to tell for sure!Click to expand...
> 
> No I haven't because I dont have a doctor yet, I just got put on my husbands insurance in January and I know if I went they would do a urine test but they dont do blood tests until its confirmed by the urine which is what Im already trying to do:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you are getting faint BFPs then that should constitute a blood test. Also, are you late yet? If you are late for period as well then they definitely should!
> 
> And it doesn't have to be an OBGYN or anything just yet! :) Most General Practice offices will confirm a pregnancy for you, then you can grab an OBGYN after if it's positive.
> 
> And yes, they offer urine tests too! :) So, if nothing else, you can take a urine test there and if its positive, they can confirm it with blood right after.Click to expand...

Like Bee Bee says, I just went to my primary care doctor. They did a urine test that came back with a very faint positive so they did a blood test. My HCG was only 43 at the time. If anything, go in the next couple days and your levels should have doubled by then!


----------



## zimm8930

Bee Bee said:


> zimm8930 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Just wanted to join the thread! Seems like you have a great conversation and group. I guess I'll start with my bio and story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/blush.gif
> 
> I am 27 and have been married to my husband for a year and a half or so we have been together for almost 8 though! We live in Fort Worth, TX.
> 
> Got off the pill last April but we didn't want to try actively until this year. I was lucky and regular coming off the pill and thought I O'ed around the 4th of January (so we tried) but then my AF! I was so excited but just turns out it was nothing! AF never came so started provera and now I am on CD9. Did some blood test and everything came back normal. So I am just hoping I got a good reboot and now we can start again!
> 
> I am attempting to temp and am taking opk's to figure out when I am ovulating!
> 
> Welcome!! I just started Provera myself, I have 4 or 5 days left I believe.Click to expand...

Are you doing the 10day? My doc had me do 5 days but I took a pill twice a day. seems like the 10 day is more popular with dr. but whatever it is it got me jump started! Good luck to you!


----------



## Bee Bee

zimm8930 said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zimm8930 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! Just wanted to join the thread! Seems like you have a great conversation and group. I guess I'll start with my bio and story https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/images/smilies/blush.gif
> 
> I am 27 and have been married to my husband for a year and a half or so we have been together for almost 8 though! We live in Fort Worth, TX.
> 
> Got off the pill last April but we didn't want to try actively until this year. I was lucky and regular coming off the pill and thought I O'ed around the 4th of January (so we tried) but then my AF! I was so excited but just turns out it was nothing! AF never came so started provera and now I am on CD9. Did some blood test and everything came back normal. So I am just hoping I got a good reboot and now we can start again!
> 
> I am attempting to temp and am taking opk's to figure out when I am ovulating!
> 
> Welcome!! I just started Provera myself, I have 4 or 5 days left I believe.Click to expand...
> 
> Are you doing the 10day? My doc had me do 5 days but I took a pill twice a day. seems like the 10 day is more popular with dr. but whatever it is it got me jump started! Good luck to you!Click to expand...

I am doing the 10 day! I haven't had a period in over 90 days so my doc did a full work up and then gave me provera. I was like you, no hormonal issues, just ovarian cysts. I think she chose the 10 day to slowly mimic what my body would do if I had ovulated. She's hoping it'll jump start my system and that I'll ovulate properly next month. :)


----------



## Abii

Yeah you guys are right, Ill make an appt. Thanks ladies Ill keep you all updated


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> Yeah you guys are right, Ill make an appt. Thanks ladies Ill keep you all updated

I hope you dont feel like we are pressuring you or anything! :hugs:

We just wanted to let you know that you could totally go to the doc if that's something you would like to do to ease your mind :)


----------



## Abii

Bee Bee said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Yeah you guys are right, Ill make an appt. Thanks ladies Ill keep you all updated
> 
> I hope you dont feel like we are pressuring you or anything! :hugs:
> 
> We just wanted to let you know that you could totally go to the doc if that's something you would like to do to ease your mind :)Click to expand...

Not at all hun:thumbup:
Im just skeptical because I hate when people judge me and the doctors out here all suck. They will talk about you like right in front of you and make snarky remarks as if you cant hear them. I remember when I went to the hospital for false labor with my dd all the nurses(and even the on-call doctor at the time) were talking crap and laughing at me, and since Im kind of young I feel like Ill be judged if I tell anyone were ttc. I am going to make an appt though just to check if everything is okay, because I think I might have a uti(for some reason I get them alot) so Im sure they'll do a pregnancy test. 
Anyway my temp took a dip to 98.5 on 11dpo but now its been the same for 2 days and I got 2 bfn's with the dollar store tests. Its so weird that the frer's were all either evaps or indent lines, thats never happened to me before, and its pretty heartbreaking:(


----------



## hollydazzles

How is everyone doing? I keep trucking along taking my temps, but FF thinks I o'd on cd 10. My temps seem pretty erratic so I'm trying to just be calm and see what it looks like after the whole month is there. My husband keeps telling me to calm down since I don't have sufficient data. . . anyone else married to an engineer?:haha: Sorry I've been absent. I think I'm driving myself crazy over here worried about temps! :dohh:


----------



## Abii

I just went to the bathroom and noticed some pink tinged cm idk if its af starting but I think it is:( Im so gutted.


----------



## Bee Bee

Abii said:


> I just went to the bathroom and noticed some pink tinged cm idk if its af starting but I think it is:( Im so gutted.

I hope it isn't! FX'd!!!


----------



## zimm8930

hollydazzles said:


> How is everyone doing? I keep trucking along taking my temps, but FF thinks I o'd on cd 10. My temps seem pretty erratic so I'm trying to just be calm and see what it looks like after the whole month is there. My husband keeps telling me to calm down since I don't have sufficient data. . . anyone else married to an engineer?:haha: Sorry I've been absent. I think I'm driving myself crazy over here worried about temps! :dohh:

I am temping too and mine seem a little crazy! Not married to an engineer but an accountant and he says the same things! :)


----------



## chefalyy

Alright 5 dpo and nausea is starting. Thinking it's all in my head, since I had so many symptoms last month and nothing I don't really trust my body haha


----------



## Abii

Af came. Onto month 9, bleh:(


----------



## Jennuuh

Hi Everyone!
I just joined yesterday, so I'm still trying to figure all of this out! DH and I have been TTC for over 6yrs now. I've never once had a BFP. I've been through what feels like a million tests, and have confirmed PCOS. DH has had 3 SA and they were all perfect. Lucky guy! 

I've gone through 11 clomid cycles, and only ovulated on the LAST cycle. Still a BFN. 

Fast Forward to 2014, started Femara in Jan. CD3-7 with an Ovidrel Trigger shot on CD13. Follicular scan showed a borderline follicle at 16mm on CD12, which is why they made me wait an extra day to allow it to grow before triggering... BFN.

Feb. 2014, started Femara again, CD3-7, this time was put on Menopur injections CD7-11. Told nurse practitioner during Follicular Scan on CD12 that I had severe abdominal and ovarian pain very early in the morning on CD11. Ultrasound confirmed early ovulation. For once in its life, my body decided to do something right, but it ruined our IUI procedure for Feb. BUT on CD10 DH and BD'd twice, and the 2nd time was just hours before ovulation. NP said my lining was absolutely perfect (in her own words) and that my egg must have been wonderful since there was a large corpus luteum still in left ovary.

Since we BD so close to ovulation, I'm cautiously optimistic that this could *FINALLY* be our month. Sorry for the long post. 

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## jojo82413

Jennuuh said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I just joined yesterday, so I'm still trying to figure all of this out! DH and I have been TTC for over 6yrs now. I've never once had a BFP. I've been through what feels like a million tests, and have confirmed PCOS. DH has had 3 SA and they were all perfect. Lucky guy!
> 
> I've gone through 11 clomid cycles, and only ovulated on the LAST cycle. Still a BFN.
> 
> Fast Forward to 2014, started Femara in Jan. CD3-7 with an Ovidrel Trigger shot on CD13. Follicular scan showed a borderline follicle at 16mm on CD12, which is why they made me wait an extra day to allow it to grow before triggering... BFN.
> 
> Feb. 2014, started Femara again, CD3-7, this time was put on Menopur injections CD7-11. Told nurse practitioner during Follicular Scan on CD12 that I had severe abdominal and ovarian pain very early in the morning on CD11. Ultrasound confirmed early ovulation. For once in its life, my body decided to do something right, but it ruined our IUI procedure for Feb. BUT on CD10 DH and BD'd twice, and the 2nd time was just hours before ovulation. NP said my lining was absolutely perfect (in her own words) and that my egg must have been wonderful since there was a large corpus luteum still in left ovary.
> 
> Since we BD so close to ovulation, I'm cautiously optimistic that this could *FINALLY* be our month. Sorry for the long post.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone!

welcome!! it sounds like you have been through a lot. I have fingers & toes crossed for you that this is your month!!! keep us posted :dust:


----------



## jojo82413

well ladies, i'm currently on CD33. My longest cycle since I started tracking them back in June was 31 days. I want to be excited, however I took a HPT on CD 31 in the late afternoon (got a little overzealous), and got a BFN. I took it because out of all 8 months I had tracked so far, only one other cycle was 31 days. So I thought I would try because I just couldn't help myself!! I was getting too excited & I figured, I had only bought it at the dollar store & I had 2 other ones. What was the harm?! BFN. then the next morning, I woke up with no AF yet again & thought, well, i'm officially late, so maybe yesterday was too soon. I also thought, maybe if I use first morning pee like it recommends, maybe it will detect it. So yesterday, CD32, first thing in the morning, I took my second dollar store HPT - still BFN!! But here I am, CD33, no AF, but I refuse to take another HPT for another couple of days since I just had 2 days in a row of BFN!! I haven't really been feeling any symptoms of pregnancy, but I haven't really felt any AF symptoms either. The only thing is that for the past 4-5 days, I've had minor cramping on my lower left side, similar to menstrual cramps, but not as bad. Also, when I get menstrual cramps, it's usually on both sides. Also, I usually have some spotting 1-2 days before AF - no spotting whatsoever. I'm actually afraid i'll see spotting every time I use the bathroom!! The weird thing is, I tried temping this month for the first time - never saw a spike, but when I saw my gyn 2 weeks ago & i expressed my concerns w/ that, she said she's almost positive that I am ovulating b/c my cycles are way too normal to not be. So, in one way, I feel like maybe the temping thing was user error, but in another way, I feel like it's just wishful thinking! has anyone else with a typically regular cycle ever had anything like this??? i'm going nuts over here!! haha
PS, sorry for the novel of a post!!!


----------



## KylasBaby

I will most likely be rejoining you ladies in a few weeks. My ultrasounds haven't been good. First two were empty sacs although there is now a yolk as well. Still no baby. Doctor doesn't think there will be one. One more ultrasound in a week and if no change d&c. Then I'll start trying again pretty much right after.


----------



## jojo82413

KylasBaby said:


> I will most likely be rejoining you ladies in a few weeks. My ultrasounds haven't been good. First two were empty sacs although there is now a yolk as well. Still no baby. Doctor doesn't think there will be one. One more ultrasound in a week and if no change d&c. Then I'll start trying again pretty much right after.

oh no! i'm so sorry hun :( I will keep you in my thoughts. good luck to you & come on back when you feel you are ready. :hugs:


----------



## Abii

KylasBaby said:


> I will most likely be rejoining you ladies in a few weeks. My ultrasounds haven't been good. First two were empty sacs although there is now a yolk as well. Still no baby. Doctor doesn't think there will be one. One more ultrasound in a week and if no change d&c. Then I'll start trying again pretty much right after.

Is it possible that your dates are just off? maybe your not as far along as you thought. Could you of ovulated later then you think you did? honestly if I were you, I'd refuse a d&c unless its medically necessary because it can cause scar tissue in the uterus which _can_ make it more difficult for you conceive in the future.
Good luck, sending my thoughts your way. I hope your baby is just playing hide n seek. Keep us updated


----------



## KylasBaby

Abii said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> I will most likely be rejoining you ladies in a few weeks. My ultrasounds haven't been good. First two were empty sacs although there is now a yolk as well. Still no baby. Doctor doesn't think there will be one. One more ultrasound in a week and if no change d&c. Then I'll start trying again pretty much right after.
> 
> Is it possible that your dates are just off? maybe your not as far along as you thought. Could you of ovulated later then you think you did? honestly if I were you, I'd refuse a d&c unless its medically necessary because it can cause scar tissue in the uterus which _can_ make it more difficult for you conceive in the future.
> Good luck, sending my thoughts your way. I hope your baby is just playing hide n seek. Keep us updatedClick to expand...

I was charting and temping so at most I could be another two days off.


----------



## Bee Bee

Hi Ladies! 

I was MIA because I was down in Orlando, at Disney World. :) 

I took all my provera and I FINALLY saw AF this past Friday. That made my last cycle 100 days! I am currently CD4. If this was successful in restarting my system then I should ovulate in about 2 weeks. 

Jennuuh- Welcome! You've been through so much! I sincerely hope this is your year! 

Kylasbaby- Oh no! I'm so sorry! D: I really hope it turns out in your favor, even if it seems like it wont :(


----------



## BrittanyC

KylasBaby said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> I will most likely be rejoining you ladies in a few weeks. My ultrasounds haven't been good. First two were empty sacs although there is now a yolk as well. Still no baby. Doctor doesn't think there will be one. One more ultrasound in a week and if no change d&c. Then I'll start trying again pretty much right after.
> 
> Is it possible that your dates are just off? maybe your not as far along as you thought. Could you of ovulated later then you think you did? honestly if I were you, I'd refuse a d&c unless its medically necessary because it can cause scar tissue in the uterus which _can_ make it more difficult for you conceive in the future.
> Good luck, sending my thoughts your way. I hope your baby is just playing hide n seek. Keep us updatedClick to expand...
> 
> I was charting and temping so at most I could be another two days off.Click to expand...

maybe a late implanter? have you had your hcg levels checked? if they're still rising normally, there's still hope. i've read a lot of stories about ladies with babies late to show that had perfectly healthy pregnancies. fx'd that everything turns out for you!


----------



## jojo82413

welcome back bee bee!! how was Disney??? Hope you had fun :)
so happy you finally got a visit from AF. Fingers crossed that this is the start of a regular cycle for you!!


----------



## nickisams2012

Still on my first cycle cd 133 x


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Still on my first cycle cd 133 x

Have you gone to a doc yet? You should! I did for my last cycle (100 days) and they gave me some meds to force a period. They also checked everything (did an ultrasound on my ovaries, did hormones tests, did a pelvic exam, etc.) to look for anything that was causing the issue. 

You really should make an appointment with an OBGYN! O:


----------



## nickisams2012

Went in january they won't do anything till April even then they still might do anything uk drs don't really care :(


----------



## Praying4Num1

Hi Ladies!

I hope everyone is doing well!

First and foremost, Kylas: I am so sorry to hear that. Stay strong and I will be praying for you! Bee Bee: I hope you enjoyed your vacation and I am glad to hear things are working better for you now!

As for me: I am currently on cycle #5 or #6. I had a 6 month follow up with my OB/GYN and we are now undergoing further testing to see why we are not conceiving. My DH will undergo a semen analysis next week and I will be having a HSG dye test done to check my uterus and fallopian tubes. I am soo not looking forward to that at all. My OB/GYN also put me on Letrozole 2.5mg and we will try that for 3 months. I hope this works.

If any of you have been on Letrozole or have had a HSG dye test done, I would love to hear from you. 

Take care!


----------



## KylasBaby

It is over. Had my D&C yesterday. Just recovering now. Thankfully it hadn't been bad. Very minor cramping and bleeding but for the most part I've been okay.


----------



## Bee Bee

KylasBaby said:


> It is over. Had my D&C yesterday. Just recovering now. Thankfully it hadn't been bad. Very minor cramping and bleeding but for the most part I've been okay.

I'm so sorry KylasBaby :( I hope you get your rainbow baby!


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Went in january they won't do anything till April even then they still might do anything uk drs don't really care :(


I'm sorry! Well, atleast April is only a few weeks away now atleast! Are you able to make an appointment now for then? That would atleast give you something to look forward to!


----------



## plsBpositive

Hi ladies,

I just recently joined this forum and looking for cycle buddies and friends around here. I have been ttc#1 since late last year but no luck because I always spot a week before AF. OB diagnosed it as low progesterone and I will start first round with 25 mg clomid today. I'm on CD5. 

:dust:


----------



## KylasBaby

Bee Bee said:


> KylasBaby said:
> 
> 
> It is over. Had my D&C yesterday. Just recovering now. Thankfully it hadn't been bad. Very minor cramping and bleeding but for the most part I've been okay.
> 
> I'm so sorry KylasBaby :( I hope you get your rainbow baby!Click to expand...

Thank you. Recovery had been rough. I finally got some oxycodone today rather than the prescription ibuprofen whichever ain't doing anything. I wasn't expecting this much pain :(. Hoping it will end quick so I can start for my rainbow!


----------



## amandakelley

Hi! Mind if I join? I know I'm a bit late, but saw this still up. :) 

My name is Amanda, I'm 21 years old. My husband and I have been married for 3 years and we have a son who will be 3 on Monday! This is our first month trying for #2. So cycle 1 I guess, haha.


----------



## Bee Bee

amandakelley said:


> Hi! Mind if I join? I know I'm a bit late, but saw this still up. :)
> 
> My name is Amanda, I'm 21 years old. My husband and I have been married for 3 years and we have a son who will be 3 on Monday! This is our first month trying for #2. So cycle 1 I guess, haha.


Of course you can!! :D Welcome!!

PS. How is everyone else? Wheres everyone at in their cycles?

I'm CD21, waiting to ovulate still.


----------



## nickisams2012

Blood tests done today get my results next week on Wednesday still no period :(


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Blood tests done today get my results next week on Wednesday still no period :(

Did they do anything else? Or are they just doing blood to start and doing more after?


----------



## Bee Bee

well I'm a little upset with my OBGYN because I asked her specifically if I had PCOS and she told me No. Turns out, I do have PCOS. 

I looked it up and apparently to be diagnosed with PCOS you need to have 2 out of 3 of the following issues: Lack of ovulation, polycystic ovaries or Hormone issues (high testosterone, insulin resistance). And I do have 2 out of three of those (no hormone issues). I saw my GP this morning for something unrelated and talked to her about it and she confirmed that that is true and that I do have PCOS if I have those 2 issues. :/ I also have quite a bit of ovarian pain and am having an issue with acne as well which are both symptoms of PCOS. 

I'm just a little upset because if she had properly diagnosed me with PCOS then I could already be on ovulation medications but now I'll need to wait until my next cycle to do it or force another period and then start them. And, since I do have PCOS, I have not ovulated again this cycle. I am CD 29 and no O yet. So, who knows when my next cycle will come. But of course, to get the medications I need to go back to the doctor. I cant see my OBGYN until April 16th. 

GP recommended I go see a RE (reproductive endocrinologist) so I made an appointment. Cant see her until May 19th. So, now I am just kind of sitting around twiddling my thumbs. Hopefully I will ovulate by then, but I don't know. Thinking I will ditch the OBGYN and just go to the RE, but not sure yet. 

I'm just really frustrated because I have been TTC for 7 months and have only been able to actually try for 2 months of it. The other 5 months have been me waiting around, hoping to ovulate.


----------



## Emmarhianne

Hi I'm Emma, I'm new too cxx


----------



## Emmarhianne

I feel the same as you Bee Bee, 6 months trying and no joy, apart from today. I have some hope. I had a smudge...don't know what to make of it. Xx


----------



## nickisams2012

Sorry about ur pcos :( well got my bloods back last Wednesday everything was ok except low progesterone levels. He wants to see me again in July to draw more blood however I have just started a proper period first on since coming off the pill in October :) waiting for dr to call me bk to see if he wants to do bloods in 20 days or wait 3 months :) xx


----------



## Bee Bee

nickisams2012 said:


> Sorry about ur pcos :( well got my bloods back last Wednesday everything was ok except low progesterone levels. He wants to see me again in July to draw more blood however I have just started a proper period first on since coming off the pill in October :) waiting for dr to call me bk to see if he wants to do bloods in 20 days or wait 3 months :) xx

Glad to hear your period came back!!


----------



## nickisams2012

How's things?


----------



## KylasBaby

I've been gone for a while. Been dealing with my MMC and whatnot. Was supposed to try this month, however after having everything all set up at the last minute my donor made other plans so the whole cycle is a bust....oh well. Onto May!

Bee Bee, PCOS isn't something that can't be overcome. I was diagnosed with it at about 13 (cycles started at age 11). I was able to get pregnant. I'd be happy to discuss what I did and what worked if you'd like.


----------



## ttc0421

Hi everyone

May I join?

First time ttc #1. We've been trying for about 10 months now.

How do you guys insert your fertility friend charts?


----------

